# South Florida Meet - 12/2/06



## tyrion

It's that time again. There is a local record show on 12/3 which jp and I attended a couple of months ago with a lot of cd's and many more albums. I figured we would do it at the Amerisuites again unless someone has a better idea. Gene had an idea to make this meet more about the music than the gear. If I recall correctly, everyone bring one rig and their best music. 

 I am sure Oz at LTBS will invite us over for an evening of music at the shop. John and I will have some IPA and Oatmeal Stout. I will pick up the Scotch this time.

 The date is not written in stone but maybe the best weekend for me. Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Wmcmanus

I should be able to make it but I can't promise at this time. Final exams for the classes I'm teaching fall at about that time or a little later, and students tend to get fussy when you ditch them during their moment of need. But of course they should have been studying and asking me questions all quarter, so the heck with them! Beer, music, and headphone gear on the one hand, worrying about something that's not my problem on the other hand. Ya, it's about time for another meet!


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* 
_Mike ... I am always up for a Florida meet, especially since Johnny Numb and I need to stay ahead of you, Wayne, and Matt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 12/3 *may* be a problem as it is my daughter's birthday, and she might be visiting from NJ.

 I think I'm safe (she'll probably visit Thanksgiving, then need to get back for work), so pencil me in with a big Ticonderoga #2._

 

Let me know if the date is bad, it can always be changed. Keep up with me, I don't think so.


----------



## agile_one

Mike ... I am always up for a Florida meet, especially since Johnny Numb and I need to stay ahead of you, Wayne, and Matt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 12/3 *may* be a problem as it is my daughter's birthday, and she might be visiting from NJ.

 I think I'm safe (she'll probably visit Thanksgiving, then need to get back for work), so pencil me in with a big Ticonderoga #2.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* 
_Now I am very afraid ... you have entered the Head-Fi time warp, and had your reply posted *before* my post.

 [size=small]Mommie ... help ...[/size]_

 

Remember, Wayne and I are not just your average members. We have special powers.


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_... Keep up with me, I don't think so._

 

Now I am very afraid ... you have entered the Head-Fi time warp, and had your reply posted *before* my post.

 [size=small]Mommie ... help ...[/size]


----------



## tyrion

Zana Deux shipping Tuesday that will be here for sure. I have the Raptor with the $200 upgraded power supply which sounds sweet. We will have a Rega Saturn there for sure. Oz just got in a Sonic Integrity ipod system, which is pretty cool. We will have an EC-SS and lots of other goodies.


----------



## agile_one

Did you send Voltron an invite? Just tell him SoFl needs his super powers for the weekend - maybe he'll grace us with his presence.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* 
_Did you send Voltron an invite? Just tell him SoFl needs his super powers for the weekend - maybe he'll grace us with his presence._

 

The all mighty defender of the universe. He can't waste his time with us little people. He's too busy saving humanity and organizing local and National Meets.

 I hope to see him in NorCal the middle of Novemeber. I will make him an offer he can't refuse.


----------



## mrarroyo

Excellent, just what I need a place to see all kinds of expensive stuff that I will want to get.






 buy Christmas presents for family and friends or toys for me! What the heck I can allways buy stuff for them next year, or better yet I can lie and tell them the gifts were stolen. Yeah that is it, they were stolen! I better practice that line so it comes out naturally. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looking forward to seen all the regular and new faces!


----------



## Voltron

Just when I was going to post that you guys were only planning this meet because you were jealous of our Marin meet and you were trying to make me feel bad that 3000 miles separate us, you had to go and say nice things about inviting me and all. Shucks, now I feel bad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Anyway, I will look into some fares and beg my wife or maybe claim to have work in Fla all of a sudden...


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_Just when I was going to post that you guys were only planning this meet because you were jealous of our Marin meet and you were trying to make me feel bad that 3000 miles separate us, you had to go and say nice things about inviting me and all. Shucks, now I feel bad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Anyway, I will look into some fares and beg my wife or maybe claim to have work in Fla all of a sudden..._

 

Fares? Don't you have a cape or something? We would love to have you but certainly understand that it's not an easy sell to the wife. Believe me I know. On the bright side, we will make sure you have a place to stay.


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_... I hope to see him in NorCal the middle of Novemeber. I will make him an offer he can't refuse._

 

Yeah, that's the ticket - and be sure you show him the photo of the dead horse and all. Oh, yeah, tell him we know where he lives ...

 Whoops ... wait a sec ... another post coming in ...

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_Anyway, I will look into some fares and beg my wife or maybe claim to have work in Fla all of a sudden..._

 

Al ... how nice of you to drop in. We'd love to have you.

 btw, ignore any crude or rude remarks, threats, innuendo's, etc that tyrion may have sent your way. The man is a beast and will stop at nothing to get what he wants. Really, we're all not like that here in beautiful Florida. Some of us are quite nice. Of couse, there is Wayne, John, me, ... well, maybe nice is not the proper word ... let's try interesting ... yeah, that's the ticket ... interesting.

 In any case, we would love to have you if you can make it, and will promise you a good time.


----------



## mikeg

The dates look good for Holly and me, and she really looks forward to you guys sampling to her opera picks. Seeing Oz's shop is also exciting.


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* 
_The dates look good for Holly and me, and she really looks forward to you guys sampling to her opera picks. Seeing Oz's shop is also exciting._

 

Wonderful, Mike.

 I look forward to Holly's opera recommendations, as I love the genre, but am woefully ignorant of the catalog.

 As Mike mentioned at the the top, this one's about the music, and both you and Holly have a wealth of knowledge and experience to share.

 I expect we will all have a lot of fun, as usual.


----------



## mikeg

Wonderful, Gene. We really look forward to seeing all of you. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* 
_Wonderful, Mike.

 I look forward to Holly's opera recommendations, as I love the genre, but am woefully ignorant of the catalog.

 As Mike mentioned at the the top, this one's about the music, and both you and Holly have a wealth of knowledge and experience to share.

 I expect we will all have a lot of fun, as usual. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* 
_The dates look good for Holly and me, and she really looks forward to you guys sampling to her opera picks. Seeing Oz's shop is also exciting._

 

Really? Can we use her PCDP and stock earbuds too? She's so sweet to offer! Of course, I'm just teasing her (yet again). I've tried and tried to pry her away from the 'book of the day' to get her to listen to our toys, but she'll never budge. Contentment does have its own rewards, I suppose. But I'll definitely give her favorite opera picks a good listen. As Bob Marley used to say, "respect, mon".


----------



## immtbiker

Where's it gunna be (I just wanted to say "gunna" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

 I might be able to come.


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_Where's it gunna be (I just wanted to say "gunna" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

 I might be able to come._

 

The Amerisuites that Mike is referring to is in Davie, FL (or at least I think it's Davie). It's close to I-95 and sort of roughly in the Ft. Lauderdale neck of the woods.


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_Where's it gunna be (I just wanted to say "gunna" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_

 

Aaron ... Mike is the man for the official word, but looks like the Amerisuites in Davie - about 5 min from Ft Lauderdale airport. I think Southwest flies nonstop there from Islip.

 Come on down ... would be great to have you.


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* 
_Aaron ... Mike is the man for the official word, but looks like the Amerisuites in Davie - about 5 min from Ft Lauderdale airport. I think Southwest flies nonstop there from Islip.

 Come on down ... would be great to have you._

 

How right I was! Didn't realize that it was that close to the airport. BTW, the Ft. Lauderdale airport isn't necessarily in Ft. Lauderdale. I'm not sure, it may actually be in Hollywood. It all kind of blurs together down there (for you, Aaron), up there for me, and over there for Gene.


----------



## immtbiker

I can take my mountain bike down there because it is downhill the whole way from NY to Fla. but going back will be a be-atch!


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_I can take my mountain bike down there because it is downhill the whole way from NY to Fla. but going back will be a be-atch!_

 

Oh, please do! Watching you walk around like you just got off of a horse (or a 1,500 mile long bike trip) would be precious!


----------



## flecom

yay, another head-fi meet and a reminder to work on unfinished projects 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 need to check my schedule but dont think it should be an issue


----------



## boomana

I'm in!!!


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* 
_Oh, please do! Watching you walk around like you just got off of a horse (or a 1,500 mile long bike trip) would be precious!_

 

Wayne - you forgot to mention the cute little bike shorts and shirt that Aaron would likely be wearing. He would be a hit on South Beach.


----------



## NightWoundsTime

Ouch, bad time of year for a liquor delivery man but I'll see what I can do. My 4 day work week disappears sometime in mid-November and I'll be working Monday through Friday probably 12 hours a day. Go ahead and plan on me being there but it's a gamble at this point. Either way plan on the next meet after that being sometime in the spring here in Tampa.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* 
_Wayne - you forgot to mention the cute little bike shorts and shirt that Aaron would likely be wearing. He would be a hit on South Beach. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Gene, way too much information. That is a mental picture I don't want in my head.

 The hotel is in Planatation. It's a 15 minute drive from Ft. Lauderdale Airport.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NightWoundsTime* 
_Ouch, bad time of year for a liquor delivery man but I'll see what I can do. My 4 day work week disappears sometime in mid-November and I'll be working Monday through Friday probably 12 hours a day. Go ahead and plan on me being there but it's a gamble at this point. Either way plan on the next meet after that being sometime in the spring here in Tampa._

 

Matt, we need you man...well we need your liqour. Actually, there will be no shortage of beer so just bring some gear. If anyone can make that drive after a 12 hour shift, it's you.


----------



## NightWoundsTime

I'm expecting some crazy days in there, especially with the roughly 20 hotels in my area that will undoubtedly be host to holiday parties, not to mention that I also cover a couple malls with a plethora of restaraunts. It's too much to think about right now, but I'll do my best to get down there.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gene* 
_Wayne - you forgot to mention the cute little bike shorts and shirt that Aaron would likely be wearing. He would be a hit on South Beach._

 


 You mean this one?


----------



## PsychoZX

There is a chance that i'll be able to fly down to attend. As long as I can arrange for transportation to and from the airport. Would anyone like to share a hotel room?


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PsychoZX* 
_There is a chance that i'll be able to fly down to attend. As long as I can arrange for transportation to and from the airport. Would anyone like to share a hotel room?_

 

Joe, that would be great. As long as it's Fort Lauderdale Airport, one of us will be able to get you. I am sure there will be room for you in someones hotel room.


----------



## boomana

I can pick up anyone who wants to fly into West Palm Beach, unless it's Friday daytime. The airport is 15 min. from my house.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* 
_That reminds me of our good ole pal, GSFerrari (and the pic you posted in the thread about his Busu... think you could dig that one up again for old times sake?) Where is the Guru-meister these days? Anyone been keeping track of him?_

 

I haven't heard from him in a long time. I did notice that he had logged on a few months ago for about an hour.


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_You mean this one?





_

 

That reminds me of our good ole pal, GSFerrari (and the pic you posted in the thread about his Busu... think you could dig that one up again for old times sake?) Where is the Guru-meister these days? Anyone been keeping track of him?


----------



## Wmcmanus

Ahhh, here's the famous pic from immtbiker! Oh man, I'm still laughing about that one! 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_That's one beautiful bike Guru. Congrats!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 It looks like it handles the turns, beautifully. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_


----------



## reivaj

oh the pain it would be to add all those miles on my shiny car 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the gas.... oh my
 anyways how long from tampa?


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *reivaj* 
_oh the pain it would be to add all those miles on my shiny car 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the gas.... oh my
 anyways how long from tampa?_

 

It's the Ft. Lauderdale area, so figure about 4 to 4.5 hours, depending on where you're at exactly. Keep an eye out for aligators!

 No, seriously, if you're interested, contact agile_one (Gene) or mikeg to see if you can carpool with them. They're nice guys, and they're both over 25 years old so you won't have to worry about their poor driving skills.


----------



## jp11801

Anyone flying in from out of town I'd be happy to pick up if htey fly into Ft Lauderdale airport. I live about 20 minutes from the hotel and can put one person up if they like. The record show is great but a real trip, the crowd is frightening and the space is cramped but we came out of the last one with some great records, there were also an abundance of used cds as well. 

 I'll be putting together some needledrops for the meet and am considering some tack to track comparisons of different masterings from the analog vs digital era. Also some OOP jazz stuff like Paul Chambers first few records or some stuff from the Pablo jazz label.


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *reivaj* 
_oh the pain it would be to add all those miles on my shiny car 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the gas.... oh my
 anyways how long from tampa?_

 

btw totally worth the trip as you will be able to sample just about every great HP amp around expected to be there if all the usual suspects show
 Moth 2a3
 Zana Duex
 RSA Raptor
 Various Single power amps
 Head Amp Aeristatus
 ECSS
 Heed amp
 MF Can Amp
 Dynahi ...
 as well as most of the usual HPs you read about, it's worth the trip but dangerous to your wallet long term


----------



## flecom

i think i may be able to have my amp done finally now that i got a volume control and an adequate power supply over the weekend at a NASA surplus store... so i will bring my DYNAMITE woo woo

 now to balance all my headphones


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *reivaj* 
_oh the pain it would be to add all those miles on my shiny car 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the gas.... oh my
 anyways how long from tampa?_

 

Rent a car!


----------



## reivaj

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* 
_It's the Ft. Lauderdale area, so figure about 4 to 4.5 hours, depending on where you're at exactly. Keep an eye out for aligators!

 No, seriously, if you're interested, contact agile_one (Gene) or mikeg to see if you can carpool with them. They're nice guys, and they're both over 25 years old so you won't have to worry about their poor driving skills. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I would not mind carpooling with them lol though I be vary wary of people i never met before lol. as long as I only have to pay for gas and nothing there(other than food I guess) then im good to go lol.


----------



## NightWoundsTime

I'm actually considering flying. I'll be making a good chunk of dough around that time and that would give me a short vacation without the hassle of drive time. Trying to get a ride would be hard since I have no idea what time I'll be done on Friday. Round trip I could go $100 on Southwest from TIA, and get there early Saturday AM, then leave late on Sunday.

 Oh and to the above Tampanian, you won't find nicer guys to carpool with than Gene or MikeG. If one of them offers a ride take it with no reservations.

 Ooh there's even a late Friday flight, get me in at 10:45 to join the late-night festivities. Somebody gunna stay sober enough to pick me up that late? (This thread is now up to two uses of "gunna"....)


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NightWoundsTime* 
_I'm actually considering flying. I'll be making a good chunk of dough around that time and that would give me a short vacation without the hassle of drive time. Trying to get a ride would be hard since I have no idea what time I'll be done on Friday. Round trip I could go $100 on Southwest from TIA, and get there early Saturday AM, then leave late on Sunday.

 Oh and to the above Tampanian, you won't find nicer guys to carpool with than Gene or MikeG. If one of them offers a ride take it with no reservations.

 Ooh there's even a late Friday flight, get me in at 10:45 to join the late-night festivities. Somebody gunna stay sober enough to pick me up that late? (This thread is now up to two uses of "gunna"....)_

 

It may end up costing $50 over driving and no worries about wear and tear on car. We will get you at the airport so that's not a problem.


----------



## tyrion

Our musical entertainment Saturday night will be papa grows funk at the Culture Room. These guys are great. New Orleans funk at its best. Tickets are $12 in advance plus ticketmaster fees. Should around $20 a piece. I am telling you that these guys are worth the price of admission.


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_Our musical entertainment Saturday night will be papa grows funk at the Culture Room. These guys are great. New Orleans funk at its best. Tickets are $12 in advance plus ticketmaster fees. Should around $20 a piece. I am telling you that these guys are worth the price of admission._

 

I'm up for the show Mike, so let me know if you are buying the tickets or if we should buy our own.

 Oh, yeah, I'm going to come to the meet too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I will only be bringing some portable stuff and some cans, but you folks have a fair amount of gear already. I'm arriving on the red-eye Friday morning at 8:01 am. Anybody up for a day at the beach? I've never been to Florida, so I might as well get my money's worth.

 Gene, I know you love your daughter, and she knows you love her too, but come on, man, we gotta share a room again so you better be there! I'm really looking forward to seeing all the folks I met in NYC and meeting the rest of the Florida contingent. I have suggested that Jeff (vpivinylspinner) make his way down from Virginia, so we will have to see how much of a reunion we can make this!


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_I'm up for the show Mike, so let me know if you are buying the tickets or if we should buy our own.

 Oh, yeah, I'm going to come to the meet too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will only be bringing some portable stuff and some cans, but you folks have a fair amount of gear already. I'm arriving on the red-eye Friday morning at 8:01 am. Anybody up for a day at the beach? I've never been to Florida, so I might as well get my money's worth.

 Gene, I know you love your daughter, and she knows you love her too, but come on, man, we gotta share a room again so you better be there! I'm really looking forward to seeing all the folks I met in NYC and meeting the rest of the Florida contingent. I have suggested that Jeff (vpivinylspinner) make his way down from Virginia, so we will have to see how much of a reunion we can make this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That is great news. Gene, the pressure's on. You see your daughter all the time. I know how you feel, but it's Al. Just remember that rainy Saturday night in NYC and all the good times. Papa Grows Funk on Saturday night. Friday night at Oz's.

 I need to know about the show Saturday as soon as possible. The list so far is:
 tyrion
 jp11801
 Voltron
 immtbiker
 agile_one
 boomana


----------



## immtbiker

I would like to attend the show!

 P.S.- I just booked my flight (expensive!) I am arriving Saturday morning at 11 a.m. @ FLL.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_I would like to attend the show!_

 

I will add you to the list. This is turning out to be a National Meet. Calling Gene, more pressure buddy. We got Joe from VA, Aaron from NY, Al from CA. Who will be next?

 Wayne, I didn't forget the Cayman ambassador, but we take you for granted since you're always here.


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_I would like to attend the show!

 P.S.- I just booked my flight (expensive!) I am arriving Saturday morning at 11 a.m. @ FLL._

 

Cool, Aaron is coming down too!


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_... I need to know about the show Saturday as soon as possible. The list so far is:
 tyrion
 jp11801
 Voltron
 immtbiker_

 

What am I, chopped liver? Start typing on that silly list immediately:
 a-g-i-l-e_o-n-e

 Voltron, immtbiker, tyrion, jp11801 ... ? Think I'd miss that.

 Shhh - don't tell stevieo ...


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* 
_What am I, chopped liver? Start typing on that silly list immediately:
 a-g-i-l-e_o-n-e

 Voltron, immtbiker, tyrion, jp11801 ... ? Think I'd miss that.

 Shhh - don't tell stevieo ..._

 

I think we got ourselves a party. You are on the list.


----------



## Guss2

The family and I will be there as well.Aaron,will you be bringing the Meiter,please?Looks like I'll have the Aristaeus,SCD-1 and HE90's.Gary.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Guss2* 
_The family and I will be there as well.Aaron,will you be bringing the Meiter,please?Looks like I'll have the Aristaeus,SCD-1 and HE90's.Gary._

 

Melinda at her second meet, awesome. I hope the Aristaeus makes it as well.


----------



## boomana

Put me on that list...well, unless you all need some kind of exclusive boys night out.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* 
_Put me on that list...well, unless you all need some kind of exclusive boys night out._

 

You're in.

 Did I mention we are going to see:


----------



## reivaj

Wait wait wait so what in total is going on?

 I think carpooling with someone is what I am going to do since its going to end up being a last minute decision for me anyways(im sure i will decide ahead of time for this anyways). I will gladly pay 50 dollars for mikeg or gene to take me.

 Also if I go... since I am still pretty newb to the forums(never even knew about such headfi meets) what should I bring cds or something? My own rig and music? lol I only got ms1 and buttloads of cds... though i dont think my ms1 would be necessary in this sort of thing.

 So please can someone sum up everything going on in a post for me... im not mentally handicapped or anything.. just a tad bit lazy to read everything and put it all together.

 I was planning on going in november to see the bang music festival but i got nobody to come with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so i guess this would be better in its place.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *reivaj* 
_Wait wait wait so what in total is going on?

 I think carpooling with someone is what I am going to do since its going to end up being a last minute decision for me anyways(im sure i will decide ahead of time for this anyways). I will gladly pay 50 dollars for mikeg or gene to take me.

 Also if I go... since I am still pretty newb to the forums(never even knew about such headfi meets) what should I bring cds or something? My own rig and music? lol I only got ms1 and buttloads of cds... though i dont think my ms1 would be necessary in this sort of thing.

 So please can someone sum up everything going on in a post for me... im not mentally handicapped or anything.. just a tad bit lazy to read everything and put it all together.

 I was planning on going in november to see the bang music festival but i got nobody to come with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so i guess this would be better in its place._

 

My suggestion is to bring your MS-1's and some music you like and come to the meet. There will be plenty of gear for you to try out so don't worry about bringing anything.


----------



## agile_one

reivaj: if you don't mind a bit of reading, here are some links to recent meets to give you an idea of what to expect, although all have their own vibe.

Last "Big" Meet June 8-9

mini-mini meet Tampa Aug 18-19 

Sept 3 mini meet at jp11801's 

 I will be going over from Sarasota either fri afternoon or very early Sat morning, returning Sunday morning. You are very welcome to ride along if you can meet me in Sarasota, where we can leave your car. PM me if interested, and we'll work it out.

 To answer your specific question, the meet will likely go like this:

 Fri evening all in town will hang out at hotel, dinner, and tyrion's (and all of our's by now) good friend Oz's audio shop - always a good time.

 Sat will be meet at a function room of the Amerisuites in Plantation (where we will stay).

 Sat evening is dinner, and the terrific show tyrion is hooking us up with.


----------



## reivaj

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_My suggestion is to bring your MS-1's and some music you like and come to the meet. There will be plenty of gear for you to try out so don't worry about bringing anything._

 

Well I am just hoping that going to this meet doesnt ruin me financially in the future since i am still young(19)!

 I will also consider the whole leaving the car deal but I am still careful about my car since I have had it only a few months so far and its a mazda3. Then again if it gets stolen... insurance claims hooray and then I can buy another mazda3! but if someone jacks it up... insurance will cover but i will be a bit pissed(be pissed either way lol but at least i get a new car if its stolen). Though it sounds like a good idea since I went to a lan party in Orlando where my friend from by like miami came and picked me up on the way and we met at brandon mall.


----------



## PsychoZX

Put me down for the Saturday night show. I am about 95% sure that I will be able to fly down for this meet. If I do fly down I will only be bringing my K1000s. I can't wait to hear them with the Zana Deux. Will there be the usual friday night activities at LTBS?


----------



## NightWoundsTime

I'll be purchasing my plane ticket tomorrow. Put me on the list for Saturday of course!


----------



## mikeg

Holly and I will join in, on Saturday night's show, but we'll have to skip the visit to Oz's shop. We'll get there on Saturday, about 12, and leave on Sunday. Mike - are you ordering the tickets for the show? Want me to send the funds now? Also, where/how do we reserve a room (hotel phone number, etc.). As for equipment, all that I'm planning to bring is a used (but somewhat upgraded) Denon 2900 CDP, a Corda Aria, and a DT880. I can't bring the HE90, because it's back in Germany being modded/upgraded. I'll provide details about this when I get there. BTW, whenever you guys stay in hotels for a day or two, where do you store costly gear, such as Wayne's HEV90, and HE90? I'll bring my best gear (SDS/R-10) to the next meet, since this one is mainly for the purpose of listening to music. Gary - I'll bring the McAlister, if you bring the Aristaeus, so that we can do a quick comparison. I'm still trying to decide between the Aristaeus, a newly created McAlister, an HEV90, and Mikhail's unit.


----------



## agile_one

So, Mike ... this Culture Room establishment ... it's a nice place, right. You know, clean, refined, erudite ... no? Good, glad I'm in then. 

 Love NOLA Funk so it should be a great night - almost as good as when Iggy was there:


----------



## Voltron

This meet is going to rock! Good to hear that Joe is in for the full ride, and I just have to work on Gene for Friday night. How are you gunna (3rd useage in thread) miss the scotch and such at Oz's when I am coming all this way? Come on, man! When is Wayne arriving? Does he bring the sleigh or does he let someone else do the flying? Is stevieo in or what?

 Speaking of NOLA funk, Mike and I are going to see the grandfathers of funk -- The Meters -- at the Fillmore when he is out here for "work" next month. That should warm us up for papagrowsfunk.


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* 
_Holly and I will join in, on Saturday night's show, but we'll have to skip the visit to Oz's shop._

 

Great news, Mike and Holly. Will be fun to have you join in on the fun.

 As to the rooms, typically, Mike (tyrion, not you) reserves a block of rooms in his name, then we check in and skip out on the bill. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Actually, we just take over the reservation with our name and Credit Card - easy, and has worked every time.


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_ When is Wayne arriving? Does he bring the sleigh or does he let someone else do the flying?_

 

Good question. I'm going to the Who concert in the Ft. Lauderdale area on November 20th, and then to Chicago for at least a week. I'm still not sure when I'll get back to Florida, but if there are pre-meet drinking activities, perhaps I could get back sooner rather than later!


----------



## NightWoundsTime

I just saw a killer show at Tampa Theatre tonight. Jenny Lewis and the Watson Twins. She's one of the yound indie types who's turned to folk/country and does quite a good job at it. Oh and she's hot.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Thz2SOKkGI


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* 
_Great news, Mike and Holly. Will be fun to have you join in on the fun.

 As to the rooms, typically, Mike (tyrion, not you) reserves a block of rooms in his name, then we check in and skip out on the bill. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Actually, we just take over the reservation with our name and Credit Card - easy, and has worked every time._

 

I'm starting to think you are ignoring my rather obvious advances. I say I want to share a room, spend as much time with you as possible, etc., and I get nothing in return . . . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* 
_Good question. I'm going to the Who concert in the Ft. Lauderdale area on November 20th, and then to Chicago for at least a week. I'm still not sure when I'll get back to Florida, but if there are pre-meet drinking activities, perhaps I could get back sooner rather than later!_

 

Obviously, you should. I arrive at 8:01[size=xx-small]a.m.[/size] on Friday, so I was thinking bloodies or gin fizzes on the beach by 9:01.


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_This meet is going to rock!_

 

Amen, brother ... 
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_I just have to work on Gene for Friday night._

 

My schemes and plots are in place, and Mr Eight Ball Fortune Teller says, "You May Rely On It".
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_Speaking of NOLA funk, Mike and I are going to see the grandfathers of funk -- The Meters -- at the Fillmore when he is out here for "work" next month. That should warm us up for papagrowsfunk._

 

Freakin' lawyers get all the good gigs.


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_Obviously, you should. I arrive at 8:01[size=xx-small]a.m.[/size] on Friday, so I was thinking bloodies or gin fizzes on the beach by 9:01. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ok, cool. This is good to know. I haven't bought my tickets yet, so I'll plan on being back in Ft. Lauderdale sometime on Thursday night. Glad you're coming, Al.


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_I'm starting to think you are ignoring my rather obvious advances. I say I want to share a room, spend as much time with you as possible, etc., and I get nothing in return . . . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Al ... of course you are my first love ... but I was thinking, hoping, dreaming ... maybe Scarlett Johansen would be coming and need a place to flop. Demented, of course, and the silly girl has no source, amp, or suitable cans, so it's back to you, dear, and I'll bring the Nickel Metal Hydrides ....


----------



## NightWoundsTime

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_I arrive at 8:01[size=xx-small]a.m.[/size] on Friday, so I was thinking bloodies or gin fizzes on the beach by 9:01. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 Pffft at your Friday morning cocktails. Just make sure you toast the poor delivery man still out there busting his ass to make it possible.


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* 
_Ok, cool. This is good to know. I haven't bought my tickets yet, so I'll plan on being back in Ft. Lauderdale sometime on Thursday night. Glad you're coming, Al._

 

This will end badly ... I see tyrion and jp11801 both calling in sick on Friday ... followed by mayhem all over So. Florida for the 24 hours beginning 9:01 AM, and a possible future episode of CSI Miami to chronicle the carnage. 

 Good thing they are two attorney's and an HR Manager who know how to clean up dirty laundry.


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NightWoundsTime* 
_I just saw a killer show at Tampa Theatre tonight. Jenny Lewis and the Watson Twins. She's one of the yound indie types who's turned to folk/country and does quite a good job at it. Oh and she's hot.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Thz2SOKkGI_

 

I like their stuff--Vic's early best albums of '06 got me to give them a listen. I may try to see them October 30 here in SF. Maybe we can compare notes.

 Gene, I guess "you may rely on it" is better than "signs point to yes" but not as good as "without a doubt," so I will just keep hoping your schemes and plots work their magic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks Wayne, I am looking forward to it, and I hope we can spend a chunk of Friday hanging out. If JP#s ever surfaces we will have to work on him to play hooky too. Mike (Tyrion) is claiming that he may have to work . . .


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PsychoZX* 
_Put me down for the Saturday night show. I am about 95% sure that I will be able to fly down for this meet. If I do fly down I will only be bringing my K1000s. I can't wait to hear them with the Zana Deux. Will there be the usual friday night activities at LTBS?_

 

probably not going to work well with the Zana according to Craig the amp is not designed for the ohm load and inefficient earspeakers. This meet will however be a K1000 festival I think we will have 4 pairs in attendance. 

 I can bring either a fisher kx100 or scott 222 amp the k1000s sound pretty good out of the speaker terminals of either


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Guss2* 
_The family and I will be there as well.Aaron,will you be bringing the Meiter,please?Looks like I'll have the Aristaeus,SCD-1 and HE90's.Gary._

 


 Carry 90 lbs. in my carry on? I'd rather re-marry my ex-wife and have another child. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Perhaps if every one promises to treat me good, I can bring down a batch of Telica's famous brownies (if the TSA doesn't steal my luggage again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

 I will be bringing down 2 pairs of new Ultrasone's (the HFI-220ULE's and the Proline 2500's) that I am reviewing, that sound equal to or better than the HD-6XX and the DT-880's (IMHO) with some competetive pricing. I'd like to see what others say since Ultrasone doesn't have a big presence at Head-Fi. 

 Of course it will have to be at the mortal table, far away from the "spensive stats" and stat amps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm looking forward to hangin' with my southern buddies (and Al, too) again...you're such a fun group. I tried hard to come down Friday night to make the Oz-fest but there are only a few Friday afternoon flights that would get me there in time and one of them cost $1450 (the balls!). I have to work that Friday until at least 2 p.m.


----------



## NightWoundsTime

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_I like their stuff--Vic's early best albums of '06 got me to give them a listen. I may try to see them October 30 here in SF. Maybe we can compare notes._

 

Definitely go, they put on a unique show.


----------



## mikeg

Holly and I will try to make it on Friday night to Oz's. A good speaker rig may be in our future.


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* 
_This will end badly ... I see tyrion and jp11801 both calling in sick on Friday ... followed by mayhem all over So. Florida for the 24 hours beginning 9:01 AM, and a possible future episode of CSI Miami to chronicle the carnage. 

 Good thing they are two attorney's and an HR Manager who know how to clean up dirty laundry._

 

Friday will most definately be a vacation day for me, I don't think Mike works that's what paralegals are for
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so he should be able to hang


 well I was down in Miami today scoping out a great little micro brew pub "The Abbey" right off Lincoln Mall. It's a short walk to the beach from there. Also Titanic is another great brew pub in Miami. For the unfortunate souls staying with me I have a great Belgian pub around the corner from my place and the beach is maybe 2 tenths of a mile from my doorstep.


----------



## boomana

That Belgian pub is nice. I don't really drink (I'll be a good designated driver for Sat), but others seemed to enjoy it. I can, however, highly recommend the soup.


----------



## Voltron

I knew you would come through! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Who would figure that there are Belgian pubs around Miami/Ft. L? Sweet.

 Boomana--thanks for the offer of DD status. Looking forward to meeting you from all the nice things the Fla folks have said since meeting you. Plus, there needs to be some kind of counter-balancing female presence or bad things could happen....


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* 
_That Belgian pub is nice. I don't really drink (I'll be a good designated driver for Sat), but others seemed to enjoy it. I can, however, highly recommend the soup._

 

btw I picked up birthday blues on lp and received the 45 rpm version as a bonus!! If you ever have a free moment you have to hear it, simply amazing
 For all those attending that will be around for sunday dinner the Belgian pub had announced steak dinner Sundays (for the vegans in the house we have tofu tuesdays)


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_I knew you would come through! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Who would figure that there are Belgian pubs around Miami/Ft. L? Sweet.

 Boomana--thanks for the offer of DD status. Looking forward to meeting you from all the nice things the Fla folks have said since meeting you. Plus, there needs to be some kind of counter-balancing female presence or bad things could happen....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Al it ain't no Toranado but what is?? You should have a great time, the only thing I ask is a 15 minute head start at the record show


----------



## boomana

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* 
_btw I picked up birthday blues on lp and received the 45 rpm version as a bonus!! If you ever have a free moment you have to hear it, simply amazing_

 

Nice. Would love to give a listen. Have you heard back from mrarroyo re possible Fri. nights? I've actually played that cut for a couple of my sixth graders just to screw with their little pop-addled brains. It totally blew them away. I keep my Darth Beyers at school now and let the kids listen to one song if they get done with their work early and do it well. I'm secretly luring them toward better musical selections. Successes to date: replaced Bow Wow with Sun Ra and the soundtrack from Josie and the *****cats with The Who. If I could only get them to put periods on the end of their sentences....ah well...one battle at a time.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* 
_For all those attending that will be around for sunday dinner the Belgian pub had announced steak dinner Sundays (for the vegans in the house we have tofu tuesdays)_

 

Really? Tofu Tuesdays? Or am I just being gullible again? 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_Boomana--thanks for the offer of DD status. Looking forward to meeting you from all the nice things the Fla folks have said since meeting you. Plus, there needs to be some kind of counter-balancing female presence or bad things could happen...._

 

I look forward to meeting you as well, but please don't look for balance in my direction. I enjoy a slightly skewed life and allow others the same. I am, however, a very good driver.


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_Thanks Wayne, I am looking forward to it, and I hope we can spend a chunk of Friday hanging out._

 

Cool. This time, I won't have to hog your E500's since I've picked up a pair in the meantime. Still feeling bad about that. Well, not really.


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_Perhaps if every one promises to treat me good, I can bring down a batch of Telica's famous brownies (if the TSA doesn't steal my luggage again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_

 

Tell her that she would be my friend forever! Ok, tell her something else. She knows that already, brownies or no brownies!


----------



## NightWoundsTime

Alright guys I'm definitely getting the airline tickets this weekend, just waiting for word from JP about what kind of time the record show will take up on Sunday.

 I really want to get the TT down there but there's no way it's flying. Gene, perhaps I could meet up with you in the weeks before and drop it off for delivery at the meet? I'll even leave you the phono stage and you can play while I'm busy spreading my variety of holiday cheer. I'm not planning on bringing the MPX3. Instead if I could just grab an extra amp, maybe even a portable from one of the many floating around and use it for the day that would be awesome. I'll bring the 325i also.


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NightWoundsTime* 
_Alright guys I'm definitely getting the airline tickets this weekend, just waiting for word from JP about what kind of time the record show will take up on Sunday._

 

Wimp! It's only a 4 hour drive. What's the matter with you, man? 

 You're not even 30 yet, maybe not even 25. Afraid you're going to fall asleep at the wheel or something? When I was your age, I would have walked!


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* 
_Al it ain't no Toranado but what is?? You should have a great time, the only thing I ask is a 15 minute head start at the record show
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

How about 15 seconds? Maybe we should warm up a little by hitting some shops on Friday in between Belgians...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* 
_I look forward to meeting you as well, but please don't look for balance in my direction. I enjoy a slightly skewed life and allow others the same. I am, however, a very good driver._

 

No pressure on the balance thing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wmcmanus* 
_Cool. This time, I won't have to hog your E500's since I've picked up a pair in the meantime. Still feeling bad about that. Well, not really._

 

I'm still bitter dammit! Actually, I have two packs of comply tips I just got in case you haven't "rolled tips" on those bad-boys. I like the shorties but I am trying to figure out if the standard ones kill the sound for me. you're welcome to a couple pairs.


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* 
_Wimp! It's only a 4 hour drive. What's the matter with you, man? 

 You're not even 30 yet, maybe not even 25. Afraid you're going to fall asleep at the wheel or something? When I was your age, I would have walked!_

 

You can remember when you were his age? I can't, and you are like 6 months older than me and all!


 BTW, NWT, I just saw the James Cotton Blues Band with Hubert Sumlin sitting in on guitar and it was awesome! Hubert is all about undertatement and tone, and James just jams it out. Mr. Superharp is right! The band was quite good, too, with two more guitars and a two brothers on 6-string bass and drums making up the rhythym section. Fun stuff. I don't know if they are touring or not, but just thought I would throw out a live music suggestion in exchange for your Jenny Lewis & the WT reco.


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_How about 15 seconds? Maybe we should warm up a little by hitting some shops on Friday in between Belgians...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

There are at least to fairly local shops with a decent lp selection but the bargains and gems will be at the show.


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* 
_Nice. Would love to give a listen. Have you heard back from mrarroyo re possible Fri. nights? I've actually played that cut for a couple of my sixth graders just to screw with their little pop-addled brains. It totally blew them away. I keep my Darth Beyers at school now and let the kids listen to one song if they get done with their work early and do it well. I'm secretly luring them toward better musical selections. Successes to date: replaced Bow Wow with Sun Ra and the soundtrack from Josie and the *****cats with The Who. If I could only get them to put periods on the end of their sentences....ah well...one battle at a time.



 Really? Tofu Tuesdays? Or am I just being gullible again? 



 I look forward to meeting you as well, but please don't look for balance in my direction. I enjoy a slightly skewed life and allow others the same. I am, however, a very good driver._

 

unfortunate for me there is no tofu tuesdays I keep trying to get him to do more veggie stuff but to no avail.

 My sister the teacher would setting for a noun verb and an adjective in her kids sentences. I have not and the Eddie Current ECSS is sounding great, I reallly want to hear how it stacks up against the Heed and Xcans that have been pink floyded


----------



## immtbiker

What time is the record show on Sunday? I have a 5:30 flight out.


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_I'm still bitter dammit! Actually, I have two packs of comply tips I just got in case you haven't "rolled tips" on those bad-boys. I like the shorties but I am trying to figure out if the standard ones kill the sound for me. you're welcome to a couple pairs._

 

Actually, I just discovered that thread about E500 tip rolling, and then ordered some of the Comply tips myself. Had never even heard of them. I've also ordered some of the "PFT Premium Foam" yellow foam tips that someone had linked to in that thread, and you're welcome to some of those. They're bigger than the ones Shure includes which don't stay in my ears very well. Anyway, we can do some tip rolling if we think about it.


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_What time is the record show on Sunday? I have a 5:30 flight out._

 

Aaron ... I believe it starts 10:00 AM or so. You should have time for a walkabout. Johnny num or marathon man will know exactly, though, so wait for their official word.


----------



## NightWoundsTime

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* 
_Wimp! It's only a 4 hour drive. What's the matter with you, man? 

 You're not even 30 yet, maybe not even 25. Afraid you're going to fall asleep at the wheel or something? When I was your age, I would have walked!_

 

I'm not 25 yet but I'm guessing I've already stressed my body harder than you ever will Mr Accountant! I'll probably be doing a 70 hour week of liquor deliveries prior to the meet so give me a break on the flying.

 Heh, it just dawned on me though that this is the weekend after Thanksgiving (these things come slowly). I highly doubt that I'll have Friday off but the Thursday relaxation will put me in better shape to drive. Plus the round trip is $140, bleh. Gonna ask next week what the general schedules look like around that time.


----------



## tyrion

Sorry to go OT but I wanted to report that despite an old knee problem acting up at the 13 mile mark I finished the marathon in 5:56. The time was almost 45 minutes longer than I had been on pace for the first half of the race. The temperature was somewhere between 35 and 45 degrees with 12 to 24 mph winds.


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_Sorry to go OT but I wanted to report that despite an old knee problem acting up at the 13 mile mark I finished the marathon in 5:56. The time was almost 45 minutes longer than I had been on pace for the first half of the race. The temperature was somewhere between 35 and 45 degrees with 12 to 24 mph winds._

 

Congrats dude. Check out the lounge to see the thread started by Gene in honor of your achievement. Have a couple beers with your advil and chill.


----------



## immtbiker

Mike, if you had reported which IEM's you were wearing during the race and which songs you were listening to before and after the injury and warn people not to listen to those songs at the meet, then it wouldn't have been OT. Do I have to teach you everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !

 If Ray S. was even just *watching *the race in 24 degree weather, he would have been wearing shorts. Seriously. 

 Congrats on a race run either way. Are you doing the NYC Marathon?


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NightWoundsTime* 
_I'm not 25 yet but I'm guessing I've already stressed my body harder than you ever will Mr Accountant!_

 

But I don't just push the pencil, I *[size=small]crunch[/size]* numbers into tiny little pieces that you would never recognize! 

  Quote:


 I'll probably be doing a 70 hour week of liquor deliveries prior to the meet so give me a break on the flying. 
 

Ok, gotcha... but don't forget to bring us some. We'll pay you for it. Promise! See if you have any of that sour beer in stock for Johnny Numbers.

  Quote:


 Plus the round trip is $140, bleh. 
 

Ya, that's what got me started. I was thinking that the cost of flying would be quite high relative to driving. In truth, I was sort of impressed that such a young man would even think about flying as an option. Back in the day, we used to shuttle drive (in a party wagon) back and forth between Chicago and St. Louis and would have never thought about flying. But of course, back then it cost an absolute fortune to fly and you had to hand start the propellers yourself.


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_If Ray S. was even just *watching *the race in 24 degree weather, he would have been wearing shorts. Seriously._

 

True, and he would have been sweating!


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_ The temperature was somewhere between 35 and 45 degrees with 12 to 24 mph winds._

 

Typical nasty Chicago weather for this time of the year. They must schedule it in October thinking that it will be "cool" with a "light breeze" to keep the runners "comfortable"!!! Look on the bright side, at least you didn't have to run in 101 degrees (think August in Chicago).


----------



## immtbiker

Three posts that could have been combined into one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Are you trying to catch up to Jahn?

 I will most definitely report this activity to a moderator. 
 Now, back to our regularly scheduled thread (see what one OT post can do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )!


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_Three posts that could have been combined into one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Are you trying to catch up to Jahn?

 I will most definitely report this activity to a moderator. 
 Now, back to our regularly scheduled thread (see what one OT post can do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )!_

 

Ahh, sorry. Didn't notice that. I was just cathcing up on the thread and reacting to what others had said. Thanks for pointing it out... 













 ... and for giving me the chance to make another post. Who is Jahn?

 P.S. I've left my 3 consecutive posts in tact so that people won't get confused and miss the reference. You know, being the kind and considerate post whoring guy that I am.


----------



## bongomon

Quote:


 maybe Scarlett Johansen would be coming and need a place to flop. Demented, of course, and the silly girl has no source, amp, or suitable cans 
 

Have to disagree with AgileOne on Lady Scarlett's can selection.

 Hope to be able to make this meet but as usual will have to see what my work schedule looks like around then and then see if the wifey's in a good enough mood to take the kids on by herself.

 Maybe actually be able to meet Wayne this time around, unlike this past February...


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bongomon* 
_... will have to see what my work schedule looks like around then and then see if the wifey's in a good enough mood to take the kids on by herself.

 Maybe actually be able to meet Wayne this time around, unlike this past February..._

 

That would be nice! Heck, bring your wife and "_the whole kids_" (a Bob Dylan reference that only the die hards would get). Should I give away the answer? You can see below, but only after you've at least tried to figure it out. No peeking for you Dylan-ites!






























 Ok, it comes from "Talkin' Bear Mountain Picnic Massacre Blues" on Vol. 1 of the Bootleg Series. It's a funny story, if ever you get a chance to check it out.


----------



## Quake1028

Anyone from the Tampa area willing to carpool?


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gloomfire* 
_Anyone from the Tampa area willing to carpool?_

 

If you can get to Sarasota you might be able to get a ride with agile_one. I don't know when he plans on arriving down here and leaving to head back.


----------



## flecom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gloomfire* 
_Anyone from the Tampa area willing to carpool?_

 

Glad you got my PM... I think we have some members in Tampa?

 anyhow, who is gonna be the victim...er... volunteer to compile the equipment list?

 I will have my usual suspects and some new additions

 Cans:

 HE60 w/HE90 connector
 K1000
 K701
 DT880 (pre-2005)
 DT990 pro (pre-2005)
 HF-1 (unmodified)

 Amps:

 Stax SRM-1/MK-2 with a Stax PRO plug and HE90 plug
 Dynahi now with new powersupply! (maybe dynamite if i get all the resistors for my attenuator in time..)
 Dynalo (been using it at work, its pretty nice actually)

 Sources:

 Toshiba DVD Player (forget the model?)
 Behringer DEQ2496


----------



## tyrion

I will take care of the list sometime today or tonight.


----------



## Quake1028

I can bring anything that's listed in my signature.


----------



## flecom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gloomfire* 
_I can bring anything that's listed in my signature._

 

i would really like it if you could bring your LDII... i am going to have Tyrion's with me and would like to see if the problem with his is the tubes as i suspect or if its something more complicated...


----------



## Voltron

I will bring my 5G iPod 60GB, Katrina SR-71, and E500/KSC-35/iGrado. If nobody over there has the Laconic/EC Lunch Box, then I could bring that too, so let me know. I will also bring one or two full-size cans, so if anybody really wants to hear a stock K340 or CD3K or SA5K then tell me and I can bring them.

 Thanks for doing the list Mike! It should give you a good excuse to sit down and listen to that ZD tonight...


----------



## immtbiker

Since Mike has his Raptor, I am going to bring a Dared MP-5 tube amp with the cateye tubes (will fit in my small check-in which I need, since they confiscate all liquids and lotions nowadays). It is average, but has some potential in it's pricerange. If you guys have already heard it and aren't interested, then let me know and I won't bring it. Besides my personal portable stuff I'll be bringing the aforementioned Ultrasone HFI-2200ULE and PROline 2500's.

 I'll leave my Speedo bathing suit at home to spare the squimish


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_... I'll leave my Speedo bathing suit at home to spare the squimish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Best news I've heard in a while. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll probably be leaving the bigger, heavier items home this time (Accuphase DP-77, Blockhead), but will bring all my headphones, the pretty little Thorens TCD 2000, and a bunch of smaller amps, 5.5g iPod, 4g iModded iPod, and whio knows what else.

 Does anyone have a balanced amp? I've got balanced HD650's and K701's, but they are no good without the Blockhead to push them, which I was hoping to leave home this time.

 I'll just watch for Mike's list, and try to fill in any holes.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_ ... I will also bring one or two full-size cans, so if anybody really wants to hear a stock K340 or CD3K or SA5K then tell me and I can bring them._

 

Al, I have SA5000's, so no need to tote them.


----------



## Wmcmanus

As usual, I'll be happy to bring whatever headphones that are not covered by someone else, but don't want to drag around more than is necessary. No big items like amps and sources, unfortunately. I've got a pair of Stax 4070 on order as well as a custom pair of DT990, both of which I'll be sure to bring.


----------



## tyrion

Here is a partial list.

 Amps:
 Aristeaus
 Dared MP-5
 RSA Raptor
 EC Zana Deux
 Moth si2A3
 Moth s2A3
 EC-SS
 RSA Katrina SR-71
 Stax SRM-1/MK-2 with a Stax PRO plug and HE90 plug
 Dynahi now with new powersupply! (maybe dynamite if i get all the resistors for my attenuator in time..)
 Dynalo (been using it at work, its pretty nice actually)
 LDII x 2
 Microamp (desktop 06)
 Heed Canamp x 2

 Headphones:
 HE90
 Ultrasone HFI-2200ULE
 PROline 2500
 E500/KSC-35/iGrado
 HD-650
 HE60 w/HE90 connector
 K1000 x 2
 K701
 DT880 (pre-2005)
 DT990 pro (pre-2005)
 HF-1 (unmodified)
 Darth Beyers
 RS-1
 Headphiled K340s
 Darth Beyers
 Senn 650/Zu
 Senn 580
 Ety ER4P

 Sources:
 SCD-1
 Apollo
 Ayre C-7xe
 Linn LP-12
 Sota Saphire
 Thorens TCD-2000
 Saturn
 Toshiba DVD Player
 Imod
 Eastern Electric Mini Max (jj teslas 6922s)


----------



## Guss2

SCD-1,HE90,and Aristeaus.Also,Flecom could you bring your Mark I and I'll bring my D200 and maybe you could give me some pointers.Thanks,Gary.


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* 
_That would be nice! Heck, bring your wife and "the whole kids" (a Bob Dylan reference that only the die hards would get). Should I give away the answer? You can see below, but only after you've at least tried to figure it out. No peeking for you Dylan-ites!

 Ok, it comes from "Talkin' Bear Mountain Picnic Massacre Blues" on Vol. 1 of the Bootleg Series. It's a funny story, if ever you get a chance to check it out._

 

The Bootleg series popped up on Rhapsody's recommended albums and I hit play. I was just typing away and not thinking about the music too much when "bring the whole kids" popped into my ears. It made me chuckle.


----------



## boomana

I can bring:

 Cans:
 K1000 (new...unopened/sealed...sadly unused so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
 Headphiled K340s
 Darth Beyers
 Senn 650/Zu
 Senn 580
 Ety ER4P

 Amps:
 Microamp (desktop 06)
 Heed Canamp (hopefully...still waiting)

 Sources:
 Imod
 Eastern Electric Mini Max (jj teslas 6922s)

 Egad! This list just made me realize how nuts this hobby can be. I had only found this site two weeks before that last meet in June and, at that time, only owned the microamp, SR-60s, the 580s, and an ipod. Now I'm on the search for a K1000 set up.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* 
_Egad! This list just made me realize how nuts this hobby can be. I had only found this site two weeks before that last meet in June and, at that time, only owned the microamp, SR-60s, the 580s, and an ipod. Now I'm on the search for a K1000 set up._

 

As I was reading your list of gear, I was thinking to myself that you've got quite the collection in the relatively short time you've been around.


----------



## boomana

BTW, the MiniMax is my new/used mini toy. I would be very interested in trying out different tubes if anyone wants to bring some along.


----------



## Quake1028

Please let me know what else I can bring. The LDII+ is not a problem at all. Anyone interested in me bringing the SR225's or the 501's? I'll leave the Sony at home since it will be woefully outclassed.

 BTW, I hope no one is chatty with me, looks like I've got a lot of listening to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !

 HE90
 HE60 w/HE90 connector
 K1000 
 Darth Beyers
 RS-1
 Headphiled K340s
 Darth Beyers
 Senn 650/Zu
 Senn 580


----------



## boomana

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_I will also bring one or two full-size cans, so if anybody really wants to hear a stock K340 or CD3K or SA5K then tell me and I can bring them._

 

Bring the stock K340s if you can. There have been so many threads re to mod or not to mod, it would be good to get some impressions, especially with the variety of amps available. Both mrarroyo and I have recent headphile mods and jpnumbers has an earlier headphile version. I don't know of any S. FL stock K340s hanging around though.


----------



## flecom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Guss2* 
_SCD-1,HE90,and Aristeaus.Also,Flecom could you bring your Mark I and I'll bring my D200 and maybe you could give me some pointers.Thanks,Gary._

 

sure no problem


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* 
_Bring the stock K340s if you can. There have been so many threads re to mod or not to mod, it would be good to get some impressions, especially with the variety of amps available. Both mrarroyo and I have recent headphile mods and jpnumbers has an earlier headphile version. I don't know of any S. FL stock K340s hanging around though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I was thinking the same thing when I read your gear list, so they will come for sure.


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* 
_BTW, the MiniMax is my new/used mini toy. I would be very interested in trying out different tubes if anyone wants to bring some along._

 

Vicky ... I've got a few 6922/ECC88/6DJ8's I will bring. The EMP AE uses them for output. Think I've got some Amperex Bugle Boys, Telefunken's, Mullards, and who know's what else.


----------



## Quake1028

Stupid question, but what city would the Amerisuites be located in?


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gloomfire* 
_Stupid question, but what city would the Amerisuites be located in?_

 

The hotel is in Plantation, Fl. I just booked the meeting room, which we have all day. The address is 8530 W. BROWARD BLVD, PLANTATION, FL 33324. I've reserved 4 rooms for Friday and Saturday night. I need to know who needs rooms and for how many nights. They only had 6 left when I called.


----------



## boomana

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* 
_Vicky ... I've got a few 6922/ECC88/6DJ8's I will bring. The EMP AE uses them for output. Think I've got some Amperex Bugle Boys, Telefunken's, Mullards, and who know's what else. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Nice. Thanks.


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_Here is a partial list.

 Amps:
 Aristeaus
 Dared MP-5
 RSA Raptor
 EC Zana Deux
 Moth si2A3
 Moth s2A3
 EC-SS
 RSA Katrina SR-71
 Stax SRM-1/MK-2 with a Stax PRO plug and HE90 plug
 Dynahi now with new powersupply! (maybe dynamite if i get all the resistors for my attenuator in time..)
 Dynalo (been using it at work, its pretty nice actually)
 LDII x 2
 Microamp (desktop 06)
 Heed Canamp x 2

 Headphones:
 HE90
 Ultrasone HFI-2200ULE
 PROline 2500
 E500/KSC-35/iGrado
 HD-650
 HE60 w/HE90 connector
 K1000 x 2
 K701
 DT880 (pre-2005)
 DT990 pro (pre-2005)
 HF-1 (unmodified)
 Darth Beyers
 RS-1
 Headphiled K340s
 Darth Beyers
 Senn 650/Zu
 Senn 580
 Ety ER4P

 Sources:
 SCD-1
 Apollo
 Ayre C-7xe
 Linn LP-12
 Sota Saphire
 Thorens TCD-2000
 Saturn
 Toshiba DVD Player
 Imod
 Eastern Electric Mini Max (jj teslas 6922s)_

 

That's probably about half of the gear that will be there... glad this meet is all about the people, and 'mimimalist' in terms of the gear!


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* 
_That's probably about half of the gear that will be there... glad this meet is all about the people, and 'mimimalist' in terms of the gear! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You mean about the music. It didn't take me long to lose track of that. Should we all just pick a rig (one source, amp, cans)? I would still bring all my amps so Aaron and Al have a rig. Let's discuss some ideas on how we want this meet to go. Thanks Wayne!


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* 
_BTW, the MiniMax is my new/used mini toy. I would be very interested in trying out different tubes if anyone wants to bring some along._

 

I have a small collection of 6922 tubes amprex bugle boys, orange globes and white label pqs. The pqs were the best of the bunch when I owned the minimax I think you will hear a step up from the stock EH tubes.

 I have a number of fisher and scott intergrated amps that power the K1000s really that I can bring along as well if you want to hear what that option sounds like. If we have the mini meet before that you could check out that option was well then


----------



## Voltron

Gene and I intend to rekindle our affair and therefore want to reserve one of the suites. With two separate bedrooms, we can maintain the appearance of propriety for our respective wives and children. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks for making the arrangements Mike.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_Gene and I intend to rekindle our affair and therefore want to reserve one of the suites. With two separate bedrooms, we can maintain the appearance of propriety for our respective wives and children. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for making the arrangements Mike._

 

One room is spoken for. I have some time before I have to cancel the reservations on the remaining rooms but I would rather get confirmations sooner rather than later. The rates are usually around $99/night plus tax. I will check on the price tomorrow.

 Here is the list of attendees so far:

 agile_one
 Voltron
 immtbiker
 jp11801
 NightWoundsTime
 wmcmanus
 Guss2
 Xenia
 Melinda
 flecom
 PsychoZX
 Vorlon1
 boomana
 mrarroyo
 Gloomfire
 tyrion


----------



## PsychoZX

I am 100% sure that I will be attending this meet baring any unforeseen circumstances. I am also pretty sure that I will have hardwired Moon Audio Black Dragon recable on my K1000s for anyone interested in that.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PsychoZX* 
_I am 100% sure that I will be attending this meet baring any unforeseen circumstances. I am also pretty sure that I will have hardwired Moon Audio Black Dragon recable on my K1000s for anyone interested in that._

 

Not another K1000, who needs it. What, you add some fancy wire you think we will be impressed.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just kidding Joe, we will have a few pairs of K1000's and some nice amps to drive them.


----------



## PsychoZX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_Not another K1000, who needs it. What, you add some fancy wire you think we will be impressed.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just kidding Joe, we will have a few pairs of K1000's and some nice amps to drive them._

 

Maybe I should bring down my reterminated Grover UR6s and settle that little debate that started at the national meet.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PsychoZX* 
_Maybe I should bring down my reterminated Grover UR6s and settle that little debate that started at the national meet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You mean you don't have the Ur10's or 11's yet. I hear they are just around the corner.


----------



## PsychoZX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_You mean you don't have the Ur10's or 11's yet. I hear they are just around the corner.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You mean they haven't gotten to 20 by now?


----------



## boomana

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* 
_I have a small collection of 6922 tubes amprex bugle boys, orange globes and white label pqs. The pqs were the best of the bunch when I owned the minimax I think you will hear a step up from the stock EH tubes._

 

Didn't know you had the Minimax. I've been looking for a source, but still need more time to explore the overwhelming options out there before dropping $$$. This is the perfect meantime solution and it came my way at a really nice used price. I'm now in no rush to decide what to get. Plus, it's kinda cute...uh...girl thing...but you gotta admit it's cute. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


 I have a number of fisher and scott intergrated amps that power the K1000s really that I can bring along as well if you want to hear what that option sounds like. If we have the mini meet before that you could check out that option was well then 
 

Miguel's last pm said we're still on for the 3rd. Is that still okay with you? Was Mike planning on being there? Wasn't there talk about it being at his house? Rob? (I still owe him a CD). I'm beginning to be doubtful that my Heed will show up by then, but maybe that's so I can spend more time with your Fishers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Are you hosting again?


----------



## Quake1028

Anyone bringing their significant other along?


----------



## Guss2

I'm bringing my wife and 3 month old daughter.Gary.


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* 
_Didn't know you had the Minimax. I've been looking for a source, but still need more time to explore the overwhelming options out there before dropping $$$. This is the perfect meantime solution and it came my way at a really nice used price. I'm now in no rush to decide what to get. Plus, it's kinda cute...uh...girl thing...but you gotta admit it's cute. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Miguel's last pm said we're still on for the 3rd. Is that still okay with you? Was Mike planning on being there? Wasn't there talk about it being at his house? Rob? (I still owe him a CD). I'm beginning to be doubtful that my Heed will show up by then, but maybe that's so I can spend more time with your Fishers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Are you hosting again?_

 

the minimax is a nice player I really enjoyed my time with it, the built in headphone amp while not the best is not bad either. I don't recall if it had the power to get the 340s going though. I beleive the 6922 tubes one is for the cd output and one is the headphone stage?
 I can host I still have Mike's table but may need a chair or two. Not sure about Mike he is a world traveling, marathon runnning, gear hording, lawyer who may not have time for this informal event 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (seriously he may be able to make I don't know) Please bring you Beyers in any event as I havve never spent any time with those and would like to hear them.


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Guss2* 
_I'm bringing my wife and 3 month old daughter.Gary._

 

Gary has your amp arrived? I am excited to hear and see this amp!!!


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* 
_the minimax is a nice player I really enjoyed my time with it, the built in headphone amp while not the best is not bad either. I don't recall if it had the power to get the 340s going though. I beleive the 6922 tubes one is for the cd output and one is the headphone stage?
 I can host I still have Mike's table but may need a chair or two. Not sure about Mike he is a world traveling, marathon runnning, gear hording, lawyer who may not have time for this informal event 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (seriously he may be able to make I don't know) Please bring you Beyers in any event as I havve never spent any time with those and would like to hear them._

 

Do you think I have time for a "mini-meet"?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Actually, I believe I am in town 11/3, so it is possible I could attend.


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_Do you think I have time for a "mini-meet"?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Your damn listening room is a mini-meet with all those amps in there!


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_Your damn listening room is a mini-meet with all those amps in there!_

 

You're not kidding.


----------



## mikeg

My wife, Holly, and I will be there.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gloomfire* 
_Anyone bringing their significant other along?_


----------



## mikeg

I'll bring my McAlister amp., a somewhat upgraded Denon 2900 CDP, a Corda Aria, and a DT880. Does anyone want me to bring my R10? 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_Here is a partial list.

 Amps:
 Aristeaus
 Dared MP-5
 RSA Raptor
 EC Zana Deux
 Moth si2A3
 Moth s2A3
 EC-SS
 RSA Katrina SR-71
 Stax SRM-1/MK-2 with a Stax PRO plug and HE90 plug
 Dynahi now with new powersupply! (maybe dynamite if i get all the resistors for my attenuator in time..)
 Dynalo (been using it at work, its pretty nice actually)
 LDII x 2
 Microamp (desktop 06)
 Heed Canamp x 2

 Headphones:
 HE90
 Ultrasone HFI-2200ULE
 PROline 2500
 E500/KSC-35/iGrado
 HD-650
 HE60 w/HE90 connector
 K1000 x 2
 K701
 DT880 (pre-2005)
 DT990 pro (pre-2005)
 HF-1 (unmodified)
 Darth Beyers
 RS-1
 Headphiled K340s
 Darth Beyers
 Senn 650/Zu
 Senn 580
 Ety ER4P

 Sources:
 SCD-1
 Apollo
 Ayre C-7xe
 Linn LP-12
 Sota Saphire
 Thorens TCD-2000
 Saturn
 Toshiba DVD Player
 Imod
 Eastern Electric Mini Max (jj teslas 6922s)_


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gloomfire* 
_Anyone bringing their significant other along?_

 

My boy toy, Al, is coming all the way from San Francisco to attend.


----------



## mikeg

Mike - Can you put me down for a room for Friday and Saturday nights? Do I contact the hotel now for payment? Thanks very much for making all the arrangements.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_The hotel is in Plantation, Fl. I just booked the meeting room, which we have all day. The address is 8530 W. BROWARD BLVD, PLANTATION, FL 33324. I've reserved 4 rooms for Friday and Saturday night. I need to know who needs rooms and for how many nights. They only had 6 left when I called._


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* 
_...Miguel's last pm said we're still on for the 3rd. Is that still okay with you? Was Mike planning on being there? Wasn't there talk about it being at his house? Rob? (I still owe him a CD). I'm beginning to be doubtful that my Heed will show up by then, but maybe that's so I can spend more time with your Fishers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Are you hosting again?_

 

As far as I know we are on, I will PM the guilty parties. By the way I will bring a non-modded X-Can V2 for you to listen with your K340. IMO the sound is hard to beat at $160 including S&H. Of course I will bring the Heed as well.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* 
_Mike - Can you put me down for a room for Friday and Saturday nights? Do I contact the hotel now for payment? Thanks very much for making all the arrangements._

 

2 rooms are taken (Mike/Holly) and (Gene/Al). There are 2 left and possibly 2 more if needed.

 Mike, when you guys arrive and check in the rooms will be under my name. Just have them switch to your name and credit card.


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PsychoZX* 
_I am also pretty sure that I will have hardwired Moon Audio Black Dragon recable on my K1000s for anyone interested in that._

 

I'd most definitely be interested in that. I've got a pair of K1000's with a hardwired Equinox cable. The cable itself is not burned in (such that cables really do burn in). 

 I know Frank has hard wired his K1000's with his own cable, so we would have at least 3 different versions to play around with. Maybe there would be a stock pair on hand as a "control".


----------



## tyrion

Wayne, bring the Senn Equinox cable. I would love to compare to the G52.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_You mean about the music. It didn't take me long to lose track of that. Should we all just pick a rig (one source, amp, cans)? I would still bring all my amps so Aaron and Al have a rig. Let's discuss some ideas on how we want this meet to go. Thanks Wayne!_

 

I would appreciate it if someone could let me use their decent source with the Dared and the Ultrasones. 

 "I'll gladly pay you back 2 sources on Friday" - Blimpie


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* 
_My boy toy, Al, is coming all the way from San Francisco to attend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_I would appreciate it if someone could let me use their decent source with the Dared and the Ultrasones. 

 "I'll gladly pay you back 2 sources on Friday" - Blimpie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I should be able to provide you with an Apollo or Saturn to use.


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_Wayne, bring the Senn Equinox cable. I would love to compare to the G52._

 

I can bring my Equinox, Blue Dragon v.2, and Sleestack's [my] Wyvern Audio balanced 650 cable made by ayt999 assuming there is a balanced amp or at least a single-ended converter around.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


 I should be able to provide you with an Apollo or Saturn to use. 
 

I need a source...not a rocket ship 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks.


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_Wayne, bring the Senn Equinox cable. I would love to compare to the G52._

 

Ok. I've got a whole pile of them that have been gathering dust. I've brought them to a couple of meets but they just sit there as well. Here's the list of Senn replacement cables I have:

 Cardas, Equinox, Zu Mobius, Moon Audio Silver Dragon, Ohelbach, Bayley Audio Diamondback, and Clou Red Jaspis. I've also got a pair of Headphile black "woody" Senn earcups.

 No, I don't have the list memorized. I borrowed it from my profile. My initial intent was to do a massive Senn replacement cable shootout. Yet, by the time I managed to collect all of these silly things, I had moved on to other headphone adventures. The proposition of spending countless hours analyzing the sound of the HD600s and HD650s no longer held much appeal. It quickly fell from my A list to my B list and is now on my C list (right next to the "clean out the attick" types of things).


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* 
_Cardas, Equinox, Zu Mobius, Moon Audio Silver Dragon, Ohelbach, Bayley Audio Diamondback, and Clou Red Jaspis. I've also got a pair of Headphile black "woody" Senn earcups._

 

Welcome to Wayne's Carefully Compiled Collection of Cables, an audio museum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have never even heard of the Bayley Audio Diamondback, nor have I heard sound through the Ohelbach or Clou Red Jaspis. It might be fun to have them, or they might just sit there again...


----------



## tyrion

I sold Wayne the Equinox. Any chance you want to sell it back?


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_I sold Wayne the Equinox. Any chance you want to sell it back?_

 

Ya, sure. Why not. I've got to warn you though. It has aged nicely and is probably worth at least twice what I paid for it, whatever that was. Per Al, it's now a museum quality piece of art.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* 
_Ya, sure. Why not. I've got to warn you though. It has aged nicely and is probably worth at least twice what I paid for it, whatever that was. Per Al, it's now a museum quality piece of art._

 

I practically gave it away.


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_I can bring my Equinox, Blue Dragon v.2, and Sleestack's [my] Wyvern Audio balanced 650 cable made by ayt999 assuming there is a balanced amp or at least a single-ended converter around._

 

Al, I'll lug the Blockhead over, so we'll have a balanced amp.

 I've got balanced Equinox for my HD650's, and balanced K701's. Would love to try Alex's balanced Wyvern's. I've also got balanced to single ended converter (2x female xlr x 1/4" male trs).


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_Welcome to Wayne's Carefully Compiled Collection of Cables, an audio museum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have never even heard of the Bayley Audio Diamondback..._

 

Out of production now. They were made by a Head-Fi'er. His username was... how do you say James in Spanish again? It sounds like Hy-mie but isn't spelled that way. I forget.


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* 
_Out of production now. They were made by a Head-Fi'er. His username was... how do you say James in Spanish again? It sounds like Hy-mie but isn't spelled that way. I forget._

 

Spelled Jamie, pronounced Hymie. I would be interested in checking it out, along with the others I haven't heard, but not important if you don't feel like disturbing the museum exhibit.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* 
_Al, I'll lug the Blockhead over, so we'll have a balanced amp.

 I've got balanced Equinox for my HD650's, and balanced K701's. Would love to try Alex's balanced Wyvern's. I've also got balanced to single ended converter (2x female xlr x 1/4" male trs)._

 

Don't break your back, buddy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But it would be cool to have the Blockhead if not too much trouble or too much room in the car. 

 Yep, sure glad this meet is about the music/people/sunshine/puppy dogs/etc. and not the gear!


----------



## mikeg

All the talk is about gear. Is music still the main topic of this meet, per Gene's original suggestion?


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* 
_All the talk is about gear. Is music still the main topic of this meet, per Gene's original suggestion?_

 

I'm going to bring a bunch of music to play on all this gear.


----------



## Guss2

Mike please bring your R10's and John,no,the Aristeaus has not arrived yet but it's any day now.We'll have a mini before the meet if it arrives early enough.Gary.


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Guss2* 
_... John,no,the Aristeaus has not arrived yet but it's any day now.We'll have a mini before the meet if it arrives early enough.Gary._

 

Gary ... will your's look like the one in this post?

 If so, we'll need to post armed guards at the door.


----------



## boomana

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* 
_I know Frank has hard wired his K1000's with his own cable, so we would have at least 3 different versions to play around with. Maybe there would be a stock pair on hand as a "control"._

 

I have a stock pair, but not burned in at all. They've been waiting in a box for me to decide/get new source/amp etc. John has, I think, two K1000s. I don't know his cable situation. Let me know if you want me to bring them. If not, I may not; the K1000s already seem well represented, and selfishly, I'm interested in listening to those versions for future decisions.


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* 
_All the talk is about gear. Is music still the main topic of this meet, per Gene's original suggestion?_

 

Music it is, Mike ... and maybe some stuff to hear it with ... and, of course, Wayne's Klassic Kable Kollection to tweak it.

 Seriously, however, I *am very much looking forward* to Holly's opera recommendations, and your wealth of experience with beautiful classical selections. Would be lovely to hear Fri night on Oz's outrageous speaker setup at LTBS. In that context, if you have any vinyl, do bring it just to see how good it can sound at Oz's.


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* 
_All the talk is about gear. Is music still the main topic of this meet, per Gene's original suggestion?_

 

Certain people are just hopeless, Mike. They're called Head-Fi'ers!


----------



## tyrion

Screw the gear. By the way, did I mention Oz said we can borrow whatever gear we need, within reason.


----------



## Guss2

Gene,mine will have the silver chassis.I wanted it to resemble the HEV90 and compliment the silver of the SCD-1.That amp is just gorgeous,huh?Gary.


----------



## NightWoundsTime

UPDATE: Ok I definitely have Thanksgiving off and Friday is a light day (as I hoped and suspected it would be.) I may be able to talk them into not working at all, and if not I'll still be in good shape. I think I'm going to borrow a more reliable vehicle than mine, and/or if anyone wants to carpool drop me a line. Only drawback is that my schedule will still be up in the air until probably a few hours before we're thinking of leaving 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Guss2* 
_Gene,mine will have the silver chassis.I wanted it to resemble the HEV90 and compliment the silver of the SCD-1.That amp is just gorgeous,huh?Gary._

 

Gary ... I think you definitely made the right choice. Yours will look classically good forever, while the woody enhanced one may be a bit of a faddy period piece a few years down the road - it does look great, though.


----------



## tyrion

The rooms are $109/night plus tax. The meet room will be $200 for the day.

 We are set for Friday Night at Oz's. I will pick up the Scotch. John and I will have the beer.

 Next, I will check on tickets for the show. It's been a busy week at work.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NightWoundsTime* 
_UPDATE: Ok I definitely have Thanksgiving off and Friday is a light day (as I hoped and suspected it would be.) I may be able to talk them into not working at all, and if not I'll still be in good shape. I think I'm going to borrow a more reliable vehicle than mine, and/or if anyone wants to carpool drop me a line. Only drawback is that my schedule will still be up in the air until probably a few hours before we're thinking of leaving 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 

Matt, that's good to hear.


----------



## Guss2

Gene,mine will look just like this amp,only the chassis will be in silver and probably black lettering.All the amps will have burl maple wood.Gary.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Guss2* 
_Gene,mine will look just like this amp,only the chassis will be in silver and probably black lettering.All the amps will have burl maple wood.Gary._

 

That's one sweet looking amp.


----------



## Guss2

Thanks Mike,and I never congratulated you on the marathon finish.You just might be my hero.Gary.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Guss2* 
_Thanks Mike,and I never congratulated you on the marathon finish.You just might be my hero.Gary._

 

Might be your hero?


----------



## Guss2

Definitely dude.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* 
_Al, I'll lug the Blockhead over, so we'll have a balanced amp._

 

I just received Rudi's new balanced NX-33 S/S amp. If Gene wants to leave his Blockhead home, I can bring it instead of the Dared.

http://www.rudistor.com/nx33.htm

 Won't we also have a B-52 there?

 BTW-I thought my Saturn/Apollo remark was quite witty...you southerners don't understand my rapier wit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Alas, it's lonely at the top


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_Won't we also have a B-52 there?

 BTW-I thought my Saturn/Apollo remark was quite witty...you southerners don't understand my rapier wit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Alas, it's lonely at the top 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

B-52, I believe we might. As to the rapier wit, don't quit your day job.


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_I just received Rudi's new balanced NX-33 S/S amp. If Gene wants to leave his Blockhead home, I can bring it instead of the Dared.

http://www.rudistor.com/nx33.htm

 Won't we also have a B-52 there?

 BTW-I thought my Saturn/Apollo remark was quite witty...you southerners don't understand my rapier wit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Alas, it's lonely at the top 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

No offense to Gene or his Blockhead, but the NX33 and he B-52 would be super-duper cool. Did Mr. Witty just blow a surprise on the latter?


----------



## immtbiker

A string walks into a bar, and the bartender says "Hey, we don't serve strings in here...get out". So the string goes outside and tussles up the top of his head and ties him self all up. He walks back in the bar and asks the bartender for a Head-Fi IPA, and the bartender says, "Hey aren't you that string that was in here before?" To which the string repied, "Nope, I'm a-frayed knot!".

 He, He.

 Al, if the latter was a surprise, I will edit. Sorry.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_No offense to Gene or his Blockhead, but the NX33 and he B-52 would be super-duper cool. Did Mr. Witty just blow a surprise on the latter?_

 

Rumor has it that Ray will be visiting us in Florida with a couple of Tomahawks and I am guessing a B-52.


----------



## immtbiker

If I knew Ray was flying a couple of Tomahawks over from Chicago, I could have saved on the airfare.

 I'll stop now.


----------



## Wmcmanus

Speaking of wit, did you guys realize that Ray is a big fan of Miami Ink? See here:

http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showp...3&postcount=59


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* 
_Speaking of wit, did you guys realize that Ray is a big fan of Miami Ink? See here:

http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showp...3&postcount=59_

 

Sounds like you and Aaron are warming up for 15 minutes each at the Ft. Lauderdale Chuckle Hutch . . .


----------



## Quake1028

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NightWoundsTime* 
_UPDATE: Ok I definitely have Thanksgiving off and Friday is a light day (as I hoped and suspected it would be.) I may be able to talk them into not working at all, and if not I'll still be in good shape. I think I'm going to borrow a more reliable vehicle than mine, and/or if anyone wants to carpool drop me a line. Only drawback is that my schedule will still be up in the air until probably a few hours before we're thinking of leaving 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 

We can definitely carpool if you like. Let me know for sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 What is the total one would be looking at for their share of the meeting room?


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_I just received Rudi's new balanced NX-33 S/S amp. If Gene wants to leave his Blockhead home, I can bring it instead of the Dared.

http://www.rudistor.com/nx33.htm

 Won't we also have a B-52 there?_

 

Cool ... have you thought of shipping stuff to tyrion ahead of time to reduce lugging and airport hassles?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_BTW-I thought my Saturn/Apollo remark was quite witty...you southerners don't understand my rapier wit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Alas, it's lonely at the top 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Just takes us slow talkin', slow thinkin' good ol' boys a while to react. I'll start laughing tomorrow, if I can figure it out.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_As to the rapier wit, don't quit your day job._

 

Good advice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_No offense to Gene or his Blockhead, but the NX33 and he B-52 would be super-duper cool._

 

I could still bring the Blockhead, and we could have a balanced amp cage match. Old vs new.


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* 
_I could still bring the Blockhead, and we could have a balanced amp cage match. Old vs new._

 

Better still, Gene! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_Rumor has it that Ray will be visiting us in Florida with a couple of Tomahawks_

 






 Word seems to be spreading. I too am excited about Ray's newest, tiniest creation! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 **Note that these are FSU fans, not those evil chopping idiots in Atlanta. No offense to the city but their baseball team sux! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 **


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* 
_Cool ... have you thought of shipping stuff to tyrion ahead of time to reduce lugging and airport hassles?_

 

I did, but since I can't carry any liquids in my carry-on, I am forced to create a check-in luggage. So it will be pretty empty, except for my Tempurpedic pillow and 2 pairs of tidy whities, so the NX-33 (which only weighs about 9 lbs.) will be no problem.


----------



## Wmcmanus

Now I've got pairs of Ultrasone PROline 750 and PROline 2500 on order from Jan Meier, thanks in part to Aaron's positive comments. As I say, thanks a lot Aaron. Always feeding the junkies! Nah, just kidding. I was leaning that way anyhow, and your much respected opinion did help to convince me. 

 Chances are I won't be in Florida again before the meet, in which case they will be up there awaiting my arrival, so you wouldn't need to bring the 2500's with you unless someone wants to compare a broken-in pair to a brand new pair. 

 Come to think of it, that someone would be me, so it would be nice if you could still bring them!


----------



## immtbiker

The fold up nice like a Hermit Crab and I'm bringing both of them, in my computer bag carry-on with just a portable set-up (UE-10's/Iriver/SR-71).
 I have 125 hours on both of them. 

 Small warning though, they are a little clamping on us big headed guys, so buyer beware.

 Interesting note: On my H.R. Desktop with dual headphone jacks, both the 2200 and 2500's are vastly superior to my HD600's (IMHO). *However*, using Rudi's balanced NX-33 and the balanced cables that he lent me made for the 600's in the balanced output and the Senns in the single ended output jack, the Senns are definitely better (this is with a balanced Meridian G-08 output). Luckily, the volume is exactly the same so you don't have to switch the volume to compare.

 This is a real sell for balanced technology when everything is balanced from beginning to end. Big difference. I am impressed. We''ll have to see if the blockhead yields the same results.

 The balanced HD-600's midrange has been totally improved and the much talked about "veil" is lessened, or even gone. Hmmm...


----------



## immtbiker

Another note (I know, this could have been done in one thread, but it might lose it's emphasis):

 You know how, when you have your speakers setup so perfectly, you can swear that you have a center speaker turn on? Well Florian's S-Logic, or what ever you want to call his "surround sound" headphone technology really makes you feel as if the music common to both channels is dead center in front of you. A lot of cans push the sound stage forward, especially the 701's and the 404's, but these cans really cook at 12 o'clock.

 Everyone should take their favorite CD that they know like the back of their hand, and give it a try at the meet (even though there are other things that any user might not like about them...we are a picky bunch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## PsychoZX

Will anyone be bringing a R10?


----------



## NightWoundsTime

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NightWoundsTime* 
_UPDATE: Ok I definitely have Thanksgiving off and Friday is a light day (as I hoped and suspected it would be.) I may be able to talk them into not working at all, and if not I'll still be in good shape. I think I'm going to borrow a more reliable vehicle than mine, and/or if anyone wants to carpool drop me a line. Only drawback is that my schedule will still be up in the air until probably a few hours before we're thinking of leaving 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 

Of course as Gene was kind enough to point out to me, this meet is a week AFTER Thanksgiving. I'm an idiot. Now I'm going back to the idea of flying.

 Ok I'm not such a huge idiot. George Washington declared the last Thursday in November as Thanksgiving (which would be the 30th). That's the rule that stuck in my head. In 1941 some congressional idiots made it the fourth Thursday and screwed me over. I curse them and their lineage.


----------



## mikeg

I will, but not my SDS, or my eXemplar modded Denon 2900. BTW, where do people who bring super expensive equipment to meets, and who stay at hotels for several nights, store this equipment? Is this equipment insured in some way against being stolen from a car trunk, or from the hotel room? Although these questions may be viewed as anal, they are of real concern to me.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PsychoZX* 
_Will anyone be bringing a R10?_


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* 
_I will, but not my SDS, or my eXemplar modded Denon 2900. BTW, where do people who bring super expensive equipment to meets, and who stay at hotels for several nights, store this equipment? Is this equipment insured in some way against being stolen from a car trunk, or from the hotel room? Although these questions may be viewed as anal, they are of real concern to me._

 

Those are very valid questions indeed. I would not leave any gear in the trunk, not only is there a concern with theft but remember the Florida HEAT! Most hotels only insured if you have listed the item and placed it in their safety deposit box.

 Another concern is if by accident a person drops or dings one of your pieces of gear. I mean it could happen and chances are you may not even see who does it. Heck that person may not even realize the damaged they caused.

 I hate to say it but it is one of the risks of bringing gear to a meet.


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* 
_ Is this equipment insured in some way against being stolen from a car trunk, or from the hotel room?_

 

No. Your risk entirely.


----------



## PsychoZX

If it gets stolen from out of your car then your car insurance *might* cover it.


----------



## mikeg

So, what puzzles me is what those who stay over weekends do with their gear before and after displaying their gear at the meet. As some of you know, I've always come for just one day (i.e., the day of the meet), and then left for home. So, if I stay for a couple of nights, what would I do with gear such as an R10, an HE90, an SDS, etc.? What have the usual out-of-town visitors done with their HEV90s, HE90s, and such gear? Is such multi-thousand dollar gear just left in hotel rooms while their owners go out to shows, dinners, and to party? Is it customary to take this risk, or am I missing something? 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* 
_No. Your risk entirely._


----------



## mikeg

Damage to my gear is something that I can personally live with, since I don't actually expect to ever sell my best gear. Cosmetic damage to my gear doesn't especially bother me, and broken gear can be repaired. But, what I fear is having multi-thousand dollar gear stolen from hotel rooms, or car trunks. Am I the only one with this concern? Have others come up with a solution?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* 
_Another concern is if by accident a person drops or dings one of your pieces of gear. I mean it could happen and chances are you may not even see who does it. Heck that person may not even realize the damaged they caused.(_


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* 
_Damage to my gear is something that I can personally live with, since I don't actually expect to ever sell my best gear. Cosmetic damage to my gear doesn't especially bother me, and broken gear can be repaired. But, what I fear is having multi-thousand dollar gear stolen from hotel rooms, or car trunks. Am I the only one with this concern? Have others come up with a solution?_

 

I guess you could ask a fellow Head-Fier you have know for a while and who lives close to your hotel to store it for you. Risky for those parties, not from theft but from damage by a pet or an small child. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 All kidding aside, storing your valuable gear with a fellow Head-Fier may be your best bet. Good luck.


----------



## Guss2

Mike,I'll take your R10 and whatever else you want with us back to our house and we'll meet up before you and Holly leave.We can't go out Saturday night with ya'll due to the little one,so it's really not a problem.This offer is extended to anyone concerned.Gary.


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Guss2* 
_Mike,I'll take your R10 and whatever else you want with us back to our house and we'll meet up before you and Holly leave.We can't go out Saturday night with ya'll due to the little one,so it's really not a problem.This offer is extended to anyone concerned.Gary._

 

happy to do the same for others as long as space in the car hold out

 PS Gary I don;t know if you guys can make it but we are having a mini meet next week


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* 
_So, what puzzles me is what those who stay over weekends do with their gear before and after displaying their gear at the meet. As some of you know, I've always come for just one day (i.e., the day of the meet), and then left for home. So, if I stay for a couple of nights, what would I do with gear such as an R10, an HE90, an SDS, etc.? What have the usual out-of-town visitors done with their HEV90s, HE90s, and such gear? Is such multi-thousand dollar gear just left in hotel rooms while their owners go out to shows, dinners, and to party? Is it customary to take this risk, or am I missing something?_

 


 I always bring a 30" piece of luggage (Pullman or whatever you call it) and put a lock on the zippers and put it in the closet each night when I go out. Hard luggage is even better. Not too many people enter your room at night, cleaning is done during the day, so unless someone comes to leave a mint on your pillow or you complain at night that your A/C isn't working, how many people are going to have a chance to enter your room (especially since most Hotels use disposable card keys that get changed with every guest)?

 Worry about your equipment being mishandled at meets (Mike I know you aren't worried about this)...yes there is always cause for concerned, but if we didn't give each other the benefit of the doubt about obvious handling etiquitte, then there would never be any gear at a meet. 

 At the National, we had 400 people milling through everyone's stuff and only 1 person saw somebody mishandling someone else's stuff. Heck, Bozebuttons and Wmcmanus drop their stuff all the time (private joke) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a small crowd and most of know and trust each other implicitly. That's what makes us so special.


----------



## Guss2

Yep,just this morning I was using Wayne's Egmont as a toasteroven
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.But seriously,she's boxed up and ready to go home dude,so I'll see you in Plantation.Gary.


----------



## immtbiker

That sucker does get warm enough to warm up Melissa's milk


----------



## mikeg

Wise advice, Aaron. Thank you. Actually, Holly suggested that I wrap a cobra around the equipment, if that'll ease my mind.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_I always bring a 30" piece of luggage (Pullman or whatever you call it) and put a lock on the zippers and put it in the closet each night when I go out. Hard luggage is even better. Not too many people enter your room at night, cleaning is done during the day, so unless someone comes to leave a mint on your pillow or you complain at night that your A/C isn't working, how many people are going to have a chance to enter your room (especially since most Hotels use disposable card keys that get changed with every guest)?

 Worry about your equipment being mishandled at meets (Mike I know you aren't worried about this)...yes there is always cause for concerned, but if we didn't give each other the benefit of the doubt about obvious handling etiquitte, then there would never be any gear at a meet. 

 At the National, we had 400 people milling through everyone's stuff and only 1 person saw somebody mishandling someone else's stuff. Heck, Bozebuttons and Wmcmanus drop their stuff all the time (private joke) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a small crowd and most of know and trust each other implicitly. That's what makes us so special. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## mikeg

Thanks, Gary. I really appreciate your offer, and I may take you up on it. What I'd actually like others to hear is my newly upgraded (w/high voltage switch, etc.) SDS. It's a terrific performer, which I'll bring to the next meet that we'll perhaps have on this coast. When I get my HE90 back from its surgery, I expect to get Peter McAlister's latest creation for evaluation and possible purchase. I'll bring this latest McAlister electrostat headphone amp. to meets, and it'll be interesting to compare its performance to that of my earlier generation McAlister amp., and also to Justin's new amp., which Gary may bring to our current meet.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Guss2* 
_Mike,I'll take your R10 and whatever else you want with us back to our house and we'll meet up before you and Holly leave.We can't go out Saturday night with ya'll due to the little one,so it's really not a problem.This offer is extended to anyone concerned.Gary._


----------



## mikeg

Thanks for your offer to address my concern.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* 
_happy to do the same for others as long as space in the car hold out

 PS Gary I don;t know if you guys can make it but we are having a mini meet next week_


----------



## NightWoundsTime

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* 
_Wise advice, Aaron. Thank you. Actually, Holly suggested that I wrap a cobra around the equipment, if that'll ease my mind.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

SNAKES ON AN AMP!

 Sorry, too hard to resist. Could I be the only one in this thread who saw that movie? Shame on all of you if it's true.


----------



## tyrion

Mike, I live about 5 minutes from the hotel, so I can always store your gear here.


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NightWoundsTime* 
_SNAKES ON AN AMP!

 Sorry, too hard to resist. Could I be the only one in this thread who saw that movie? Shame on all of you if it's true._

 

Loved it. Here was my favorite scene:


----------



## mikeg

Thanks for the offer. That's what I was hoping to hear. So, should I bring my SDS and Exemplar modded Denon? The last time that Aaron and others heard my SDS it sounded lacking. But, following recent repairs and upgrades, IMO it now sounds fabulous. I'd be amazed if the R10's sound can be further improved, unless possibly in a balanced setup. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_Mike, I live about 5 minutes from the hotel, so I can always store your gear here._


----------



## mikeg

Whoever took my damn picture should have told me to smile.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_Loved it. Here was my favorite scene:




_


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* 
_Thanks for the offer. That's what I was hoping to hear. So, should I bring my SDS and Exemplar modded Denon? The last time that Aaron and others heard my SDS it sounded lacking. But, following recent repairs and upgrades, IMO it now sounds fabulous. I'd be amazed if the R10's sound can be further improved, unless in a balanced setup._

 

That's your call Mike. We would love to hear the SDS the way it's supposed to sound. However, it is a big heavy amp so if you decide to leave it behind we will understand.


----------



## mikeg

Can I bring it to your home before we go to Oz's, and then pick it up next day, for the meet? Then back to your home after the meet, etc.? If I bring it, should I bother to bring the Aria/DT880 combo?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_That's your call Mike. We would love to hear the SDS the way it's supposed to sound. However, it is a big heavy amp so if you decide to leave it behind we will understand._


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* 
_Can I bring it to your home before we go to Oz's, and then pick it up next day, for the meet? Then back to your home after the meet, etc.? If I bring it, should I bother to bring the Aria/DT880 combo?_

 

Bring it by on Friday. I should be able to bring it to the meet Saturday morning and back to my house after the meet.


----------



## Tyll Hertsens

Dear Tyrion and fellow Floridian Flatlanders,

 Seems as if the folks here are itching to let some Head-Fiers hear the new Balanced Desktop, I told them I owed you a visit, and the consensus was that I should ask if I can join in for the meet and bring along the prototypes. 

 May I come and play, too?


----------



## NightWoundsTime

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tyll Hertsens* 
_Dear Tyrion and fellow Floridian Flatlanders,

 Seems as if the folks here are itching to let some Head-Fiers hear the new Balanced Desktop, I told them I owed you a visit, and the consensus was that I should ask if I can join in for the meet and bring along the prototypes. 

 May I come and play, too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Only took 24 minutes for someone to say "OF COURSE!" ??? Maybe Tyrion knows about some outstanding FL warrants or something and was trying to figure out how to tell you.


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tyll Hertsens* 
_Dear Tyrion and fellow Floridian Flatlanders,

 Seems as if the folks here are itching to let some Head-Fiers hear the new Balanced Desktop, I told them I owed you a visit, and the consensus was that I should ask if I can join in for the meet and bring along the prototypes. 

 May I come and play, too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm definitely not in charge of this meet, but that sounds totally HAWT to me! All of a sudden we will have balanced amps aplenty!

 But remember, Tyll, this meet is about the MUSIC, man, so you might have to restrain your gear-head side!


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tyll Hertsens* 
_Dear Tyrion and fellow Floridian Flatlanders,

 Seems as if the folks here are itching to let some Head-Fiers hear the new Balanced Desktop, I told them I owed you a visit, and the consensus was that I should ask if I can join in for the meet and bring along the prototypes. 

 May I come and play, too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I refuse to take my wallet (or what is left of it) to the meet. I will not even take my watch because I just might go to a local Pawn Shop and ....


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tyll Hertsens* 
_Dear Tyrion and fellow Floridian Flatlanders,

 Seems as if the folks here are itching to let some Head-Fiers hear the new Balanced Desktop, I told them I owed you a visit, and the consensus was that I should ask if I can join in for the meet and bring along the prototypes. 

 May I come and play, too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You are absolutely welcome to join in on the fun. Let us know when you plan on arriving. Friday night we will be at Let There Be Sound (local audio shop). Damn, that is one long ride.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tyll Hertsens* 
_Dear Tyrion and fellow Floridian Flatlanders..._

 

...and what about the east and west coaster. What are we, chopped liver?


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_...and what about the east and west coaster. What are we, chopped liver?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I love chopped liver. I think I will pick some up for us to munch on with the beer and scotch Friday night.


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_...and what about the east and west coaster. What are we, chopped liver?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






 Yeah, what he said! And here I was too psyched about trying out a balanced desktop to notice that I was being ill-treated!


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_Yeah, what he said! And here I was too psyched about trying out a balanced desktop to notice that I was being ill-treated! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

What a bunch of whiners. The guy is driving thousands of miles to join us and you two just have to jump on a plane. Unbelievable.


----------



## immtbiker

Jump on a plane? I was going to take a Tomahawk, but I'm willing to try something new (now, don't go and edit it because it will make my post inane).


 Can you pick up some pickled herring to go with the chopped liver (like grandma used to make)?


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_Jump on a plane? I was going to take a Tomahawk, but I'm willing to try something new (now, don't go and edit it because it will make my post inane).


 Can you pick up some pickled herring to go with the chopped liver (like grandma used to make)?




_

 

What an inane post. Herring in a jar, are you kidding me. My grandma is rolling over in her grave at the thought.


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_What an inane post. Herring in a jar, are you kidding me. My grandma is rolling over in her grave at the thought._

 

listen you pousier Bubbies Herring is the S**T the only thing better than Bubbies Herring is her Gefilte Fish


----------



## Tyll Hertsens

He he he. I'm not driving. I'm flying. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I got a bunch of frequent flyer miles (amazing I could amass any given that I do mostly drive) and gonna cash em in. 

  Quote:


 But remember, Tyll, this meet is about the MUSIC, man, so you might have to restrain your gear-head side! 
 

Like I say, I'm flying, So I'll be bringing Balanced Desktops, some cans, a source, and my camera, and not much else. I'm gonna take pix!


----------



## immtbiker

Mikey, now you went and edited your post, which makes me have do edit mine...which proves that 2 wrongs, *sometimes *do make a right!

 Tyll, it will be good to smell, I mean, see you again


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* 
_So, what puzzles me is what those who stay over weekends do with their gear before and after displaying their gear at the meet. As some of you know, I've always come for just one day (i.e., the day of the meet), and then left for home. So, if I stay for a couple of nights, what would I do with gear such as an R10, an HE90, an SDS, etc.? What have the usual out-of-town visitors done with their HEV90s, HE90s, and such gear? Is such multi-thousand dollar gear just left in hotel rooms while their owners go out to shows, dinners, and to party? Is it customary to take this risk, or am I missing something?_

 

When I'm in Florida, I stay at my own place there. When in New York, I've stayed with Aaron on a couple of occasions, and so far he hasn't ripped me off! He farts a lot though.

 I did stay in a hotel room at the national meet, but didn't bring much gear.

 Your concerns are very legit, Mike. I didn't mean to imply otherwise.


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_Not too many people enter your room at night, cleaning is done during the day, so unless someone comes to leave a mint on your pillow or you complain at night that your A/C isn't working, how many people are going to have a chance to enter your room (especially since most Hotels use disposable card keys that get changed with every guest)?_

 

I'd add that it always makes sense (to me anyway) to put the "Do Not Disturb" tag on the outside of your door when you first check in and then just leave it there. In the morning, look for the cleaning lady and tell her that your room doesn't need to be cleaned (sometimes they will have you sign off on their list of rooms so they can "prove" it to their supervisor), so if you don't actually talke with them, the "Do Not Disturb" sign still might not get the message across. 

 I'm VERY fearful of getting my expensive gear ripped off while I'm out of the room and do all that I can to ensure that nobody else has any reason to be in there. This is true whenever I'm travelling and have my camcorder, digital camera, laptop, and portable headphone bag (with all kinds of goodies in it) with me.


----------



## mikeg

Great advice, Wayne. Thank you. But, unfortunately all of my questions were premature. My 98 1/2 year old uncle (who, BTW, uses an HD600) is suddenly feeling poorly, and we therefore can't commit to staying overnight. Although Holly and I expect to be there for the meet, we can't come the day before, or stay the night after the meet. Mike - Can you cancel the hotel reservations that you made for us? If you're out any money, please let me know, and I'll send you a check. The equipment that I'll bring includes an R10, a Supra SDS (with some extra tubes), an eXemplar modded Denon 2900, and a McAlister amp. Sorry for all of the back and forth that I've done, with regard to the equipment that I'll bring, and for how long we'll stay.


----------



## Tyll Hertsens

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_





 Yeah, what he said! And here I was too psyched about trying out a balanced desktop to notice that I was being ill-treated! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Pscheeeeschs! Took me a while to figure out you guys were whining.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_What a bunch of whiners._

 

Yeah, what he said. I've already said hi to you guys this year---I may have bumped into Aaron two or three times. Can't a Montana boy try to get out and get a little warmth without getting harrassed! 

 Sheesh! It's friggen cold up here! Was ankle deep in snow last night walking the kids around for 1 1/2 hours. NO kidding, I'd say it was under 10F. Brrrr. Got a far few Reeses cups out of the deal though.

 Where were we? Oh yeah: shut up! We weren't ready to show it a month ago, and I had to have time to get the plane tickets on FF miles. 

 I won't be getting in til around 8 on Friday, so I'll sit that one out, but I'd love to do dinner after the meet.

 Looking forward to it.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tyll Hertsens* 
_
 I won't be getting in til around 8 on Friday, so I'll sit that one out, but I'd love to do dinner after the meet.

 Looking forward to it._

 

Let us know if you need to be picked up from the airport and if you need a place to stay.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* 
_When I'm in Florida, I stay at my own place there. When in New York, I've stayed with Aaron on a couple of occasions, and so far he hasn't ripped me off! *He farts a lot though*._

 

You are not kidding. I don't know how you could handle for all that time at his place. I think I got on an elevator with him and that was enough for me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We still have rooms available. If anyone needs one, let me know.

 Attendee List:
 agile_one
 Voltron
 immtbiker
 jp11801
 NightWoundsTime
 wmcmanus
 Guss2
 Xenia
 Melinda
 flecom
 PsychoZX
 Vorlon1
 boomana
 mrarroyo
 Gloomfire
 tyrion
 Ray Samuels
 Tyll Hertsens
 mikeg
 Holly
 stevieo

 Gear List:
 Amps:
 Singlepower SDS
 Aristeaus
 Dared MP-5
 RSA Raptor
 EC Zana Deux
 Moth si2A3
 Moth s2A3
 EC-SS
 RSA Katrina SR-71
 Stax SRM-1/MK-2 with a Stax PRO plug and HE90 plug
 Dynahi now with new powersupply! (maybe dynamite if i get all the resistors for my attenuator in time..)
 Dynalo (been using it at work, its pretty nice actually)
 LDII x 2
 Microamp (desktop 06)
 Heed Canamp x 2
 Tomahawk
 B52
 Headroom Balanced Desktop
 McAllister Electrostat 

 Headphones:
 R10
 HE90
 Ultrasone HFI-2200ULE
 PROline 2500
 E500/KSC-35/iGrado
 HD-650
 HE60 w/HE90 connector
 K1000 x 2
 K701
 DT880 (pre-2005)
 DT990 pro (pre-2005)
 HF-1 (unmodified)
 Darth Beyers
 RS-1
 Headphiled K340s
 Darth Beyers
 Senn 650/Zu
 Senn 580
 Ety ER4P

 Sources:
 Exemplar Modded Denon 2900
 SCD-1
 Apollo
 Ayre C-7xe
 Linn LP-12
 Sota Saphire
 Thorens TCD-2000
 Saturn
 Toshiba DVD Player
 Imod
 Eastern Electric Mini Max (jj teslas 6922s)


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* 
_ When in New York, I've stayed with Aaron on a couple of occasions, and so far he hasn't ripped me off! He farts a lot though._

 

This comes from a man that comes for 4 days and stays the amount of time it takes a woman to go through menopause. And speaking of farting, when Wayne left I had to buy new cushions for my computer chair. There were incendiary marks throughout the whole hole.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_This comes from a man that comes for 4 days and stays the amount of time it takes a woman to go through menopause. And speaking of farting, when Wayne left I had to buy new cushions for my computer chair. There were incendiary marks throughout the whole hole. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 ..and Mike, that wasn't me in the elevator, it was the cat!_

 

Actually, now that I think of it, it was Wayne I ran into in the elevator at the National Meet. Sorry Aaron.


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tyll Hertsens* 
_Seems as if the folks here are itching to let some Head-Fiers hear the new Balanced Desktop..._

 

Yeah!!! Looking forward to seeing you again, and your new creation of course.


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_Gear List:
 Amps:
 Aristeaus
 Dared MP-5
 RSA Raptor
 EC Zana Deux
 Moth si2A3
 Moth s2A32
 ... etc etc
 Tomahawk
 B52
 Headroom Balanced Desktop
 ... etc etc_

 

Will this meet be held on the "First day of Christmas?" If so, then add to the list "... and an Egmont in a pear tree!" 

 This assumes, of course, that Gary (aka "my true love gave to me") shows up with my amp so I can bring it back to home after the meet. Yeah! (Not that I'm getting anxious to hear it again or anything.)


----------



## Guss2

She's boxed up and ready to go,but you might not want it anymore after you hear the Aristeaus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.Gary.


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Guss2* 
_She's boxed up and ready to go,but you might not want it anymore after you hear the Aristeaus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.Gary._

 

That's highly doubtful, but I'm happy to hear that you finally got your long awaited amp! BTW, the NOS CV181 tubes in the middle sockets (instead of those stock Russian 6SN7's) make it a totally different amp. 

 You'll need to bring your new toy to Cayman once I have the ES-1 in place here. We could do some serious e'stat comparisons with those 2 plus the HEV90 and Egmont, using the HE90, O2, 404, and 4070 headphones!


----------



## Guss2

Can't wait for that.When are you getting the ES-1?Gary.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_Actually, now that I think of it, it was Wayne I ran into in the elevator at the National Meet. Sorry Aaron._

 

DNA evidence has cleared me almost a year later. Modern technology. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gary, glad to hear that you have two new babies at the house. Congrats!


----------



## mikeg

Mike - Please add my name to the attendees list for 12/2, and include the following equipment that I'll bring: R10, SDS, eXemplar modded Denon 2900, and McAlister amp. If anyone is interested, I can also bring a Corda Aria and a DT880.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* 
_Mike - Please add my name to the attendees list for 12/2, and include the following equipment that I'll bring: R10, SDS, eXemplar modded Denon 2900, and McAlister amp. If anyone is interested, I can also bring a Corda Aria and a DT880._

 

Done. Sorry about that Mike.

 Question for the group. We have about 15 or more people attending, including two manufacturers. Does everyone feel comfortable that the room I have (same for the past 2 meets) reserved is going to big enough?


----------



## mikeg

As I recall, the available space was fully used last time, and will most likely be insufficient for the current larger group. If it's still possible, I'd suggest that we get additional space, for which I'll gladly make an additional contribution.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_Question for the group. We have about 15 or more people attending, including two manufacturers. Does everyone feel comfortable that the room I have (same for the past 2 meets) reserved is going to big enough?_


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* 
_As I recall, the available space was fully used last time, and will most likely be insufficient for the current larger group. If it's still possible, I'd suggest that we get additional space, for which I'll gladly make an additional contribution.

 Question for the group. We have about 15 or more people attending, including two manufacturers. Does everyone feel comfortable that the room I have (same for the past 2 meets) reserved is going to big enough?_

 

I don't believe there is additional meeting room space at the Amerisuites, other than regular rooms. I will give them a call and find out more information.


----------



## mikeg

Wayne - Can you bring NOS CV181 tubes to the meet, so that we can hear the Egmont at its best? I assume that the ES-1 which you've ordered is fully upgraded, and I also assume that you've compared its performance with that of your HEV90. Have you found that the ES-1 is superior to the HEV90? I hope to get a McAlister EA-6 (which is Peter McAlister's latest creation) for a brief evaluation. Although I'll initially compare it with my EA1/EA4 McAlister amp. (which is his original version), I especially want to compare it with an HEV90, an ES-1, and an Aristeaus. Clearly, happy days are ahead.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* 
_That's highly doubtful, but I'm happy to hear that you finally got your long awaited amp! BTW, the NOS CV181 tubes in the middle sockets (instead of those stock Russian 6SN7's) make it a totally different amp. 

 You'll need to bring your new toy to Cayman once I have the ES-1 in place here. We could do some serious e'stat comparisons with those 2 plus the HEV90 and Egmont, using the HE90, O2, 404, and 4070 headphones!_


----------



## mikeg

Perhaps we can limit/restrict the kinds and amount of hardware that's brought to this meet. Hardware could be limited solely to equipment that people actually confirm a desire to hear. For example, someone mentioned their desire for an R10 at the meet, but no one mentioned a desire for an SDS or modded Denon. Since this amp/CDP setup is large, and therefore requires lots of space, I could leave these items behind. We could also limit the number of CDPs, and instead connect several amps to one or two CDPs. By planning, and thereby limiting the amount of equipment that's brought to the meet, we can reduce space requirements. Restricting hardware is also justified because the meet was initially intended to emphasize music, rather than hardware.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_I don't believe there is additional meeting room space at the Amerisuites, other than regular rooms. I will give them a call and find out more information._


----------



## NightWoundsTime

Just to clear up any confusion, I'll be there no matter what. Not sure how yet, but I'll be there fo shizzle.


----------



## flecom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_I don't believe there is additional meeting room space at the Amerisuites, other than regular rooms. I will give them a call and find out more information._

 

I would be willing to help pay for another room also...

 also tyll what kind of connections do your balanced amps use?

 I want to make an adapter so i can use my balanced headphones on your amps (I use the 4 pin XLR on my amps a-la K1000)


----------



## tyrion

I think we will be have to make do with the Amerisuites. If anyone thinks we should have a regular hotel room to use as a quiet room, let me know.


----------



## jp11801

I will be probably not bring the Linn to the meet maybe just the ECSS and the Ayre as most have heard the 2a3 already. 
 Maybe a midfi rig for me of the ayre or my micromega cdp and the ecss or ffisher intergrated for the k10000s


----------



## stevieo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* 
_Perhaps we can limit/restrict the kinds and amount of hardware that's brought to this meet. Hardware could be limited solely to equipment that people actually confirm a desire to hear. For example, someone mentioned their desire for an R10 at the meet, but no one mentioned a desire for an SDS or modded Denon. Since this amp/CDP setup is large, and therefore requires lots of space, I could leave these items behind. We could also limit the number of CDPs, and instead connect several amps to one or two CDPs. By planning, and thereby limiting the amount of equipment that's brought to the meet, we can reduce space requirements. Restricting hardware is also justified because the meet was initially intended to emphasize music, rather than hardware._

 


 mikeg,

 re: hardware

 don't start getting personal!! i will try to make the meet. maybe, i'll just bring software at my age.

 regards, s.o.


----------



## stevieo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NightWoundsTime* 
_Just to clear up any confusion, I'll be there no matter what. Not sure how yet, but I'll be there fo shizzle._

 


 that is incentive enough for me to make the scene.


----------



## stevieo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_I love chopped liver. I think I will pick some up for us to munch on with the beer and scotch Friday night._

 


 you have chopped liver for ears.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stevieo* 
_you have chopped liver for ears.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Maybe so, but I have a beautiful Moth si2A3 amp with AVVT Mesh Plate 2A3's.

 I am putting you on the list, so you have no choice. If your wife gives you a hard time, tell her you are coming to see me.


----------



## stevieo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_Maybe so, but I have a beautiful Moth si2A3 amp with AVVT Mesh Plate 2A3's._

 


 that is the main reason for making the meet. i have to hear that bad boy for myself.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stevieo* 
_that is the main reason for making the meet. i have to hear that bad boy for myself._

 

Cain and Cain Abbys arrive tomorrow.
 John and I are brewing a Belgian tomorrow.


 Attendee List:
 agile_one
 Voltron
 immtbiker
 jp11801
 NightWoundsTime
 wmcmanus
 Guss2
 Xenia
 Melinda
 flecom
 PsychoZX
 Vorlon1
 boomana
 mrarroyo
 Gloomfire
 tyrion
 Ray Samuels
 Tyll Hertsens
 mikeg
 Holly
 stevieo
 Mystery Guest


----------



## mikeg

Deleted my foolish comment.
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stevieo* 
_mikeg,

 re: hardware

 don't start getting personal!! i will try to make the meet. maybe, i'll just bring software at my age.

 regrds, s.o._


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* 
_Deleted my foolish comment._

 

I thought your foolish comment was funny.


----------



## Tyll Hertsens

FWIW, I'm just bringing a couple of balanced desktops and a Meridian CD player, so I only need about two feet of table space. I'd be happy to bring along a Toslink and/or Coax digital distribution amp and feed a couple of other DACs with my source, or forgo my Meridian and just scab a digital signal from somewhere. Also, I will have a room at the hotel and won't have had enough time to mess it up (too much) so I'd be happy to use my room as overflow if needed, but I'd prefer to set up in the main room and use minimal space. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flecom* 
_also tyll what kind of connections do your balanced amps use?_

 

We use two XLR femail connectors on the amp with pin 1=ground; pin 2 normal signal; pin 3 inverted signal.


----------



## mikeg

Thanks, but I cringed on re-reading my comment, since some of the codgers, and pending codgers, in our group may already face (or may soon face) one or more of these problems.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_I thought your foolish comment was funny._


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_I am putting you on the list, so you have no choice. If your wife gives you a hard time, tell her you are coming to see me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

he hasn't given his wife a hard time in years


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* 
_he hasn't given his wife a hard time in years_


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tyll Hertsens* 
_FWIW, I'm just bringing a couple of balanced desktops and a Meridian CD player, so I only need about two feet of table space. I'd be happy to bring along a Toslink and/or Coax digital distribution amp and feed a couple of other DACs with my source, or forgo my Meridian and just scab a digital signal from somewhere. Also, I will have a room at the hotel and won't have had enough time to mess it up (too much) so I'd be happy to use my room as overflow if needed, but I'd prefer to set up in the main room and use minimal space._

 

I think we will be okay. At least we will have the option for a quiet room. We fit Ray and Mikhail in there once before and Mikhail had the SDS-XLR.


----------



## Guss2

We could have a special appearance too,you never know.Gary.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Guss2* 
_We could have a special appearance too,you never know.Gary._

 

I wonder who that might be. I just added him or her to the list. Who am I kidding. I just added him to the list.


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_Cain and Cain Abbys arrive tomorrow.
 John and I are brewing a Belgian tomorrow._

 

We want pics of the Abbys as soon as you get them set up. 

 And some of that Belgian better be ready for the meet.

 Voltron and I would love to host a quiet room at our place if needed. We'll decorate the place, and order in some snacks and drinks. How's 5'ish for you?


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* 
_We want pics of the Abbys as soon as you get them set up. 

 And some of that Belgian better be ready for the meet.

 Voltron and I would love to host a quiet room at our place if needed. We'll decorate the place, and order in some snacks and drinks. How's 5'ish for you?_

 

You guys are beginning to scare me. Not that there is anything wrong with that.

 Abby pics, no problem.

 Belgian, I guess it's possible. I don't know how long they have to sit after brewing.


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_You guys are beginning to scare me. Not that there is anything wrong with that.

 Abby pics, no problem.

 Belgian, I guess it's possible. I don't know how long they have to sit after brewing._

 

this it turning into an episode of Brokeback Headfi
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would tell Al and Gene to get a room but they already did. 

 Mike who are you kidding after you hear the Omegas compared the Abbeys they are going to be used as coat racks (J/K)

 This weekend will also be the battle of the 3 watt amps and the single driver high sens speakers


----------



## stevieo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* 
_Deleted my foolish comment._

 


 come on now mikeg. if was foolish i would not have responded.


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stevieo* 
_come on now mikeg. if was foolish i would not have responded!!_

 

Stevieo good to see you coming out get here Friday for the pre herf festivities and drunkeness


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Guss2* 
_Can't wait for that.When are you getting the ES-1?Gary._

 

That's the $64,000 question. Don't know. Still waiting on the SDS-XLR as well.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* 
_this it turning into an episode of Brokeback Headfi
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I would tell Al and Gene to get a room but they already did. 

 Mike who are you kidding after you hear the Omegas compared the Abbeys they are going to be used as coat racks (J/K)

 This weekend will also be the battle of the 3 watt amps and the single driver high sens speakers_

 

We know their room will be neat at least in case we need another quiet room.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_I am putting you on the list, so you have no choice. If your wife gives you a hard time, tell her you are coming to see me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Are you kidding? The old "ball and chain" will be delighted to get rid of him for a couple of days. Now she can make it hard for the mailman


----------



## stevieo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* 
_he hasn't given his wife a hard time in years_

 


 jp#'s -- that is cold!!


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_Are you kidding? The old "ball and chain" will be delighted to get rid of him for a couple of days. Now she can make it hard for the mailman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It's amazing she hasn't changed the locks.


----------



## stevieo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_Are you kidding? The old "ball and chain" will be delighted to get rid of him for a couple of days. Now she can make it hard for the mailman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 treat me like step children!


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stevieo* 
_jp#'s -- that is cold!!_

 

you would expect no less of me


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stevieo* 
_treat me like step children!_

 

Nothing your not used to.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* 
_you would expect no less of me_

 

None of us would.

 I say we set up the si2A3 and Abbys in one room and the s2A3 and Omegas in another.


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* 
_this it turning into an episode of Brokeback Headfi
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would tell Al and Gene to get a room but they already did. _

 

With comments like these, I'm going to just forget about the throw pillows I was planning on bringing! And I called the Amerisuites to get the decorating scheme and everything. Hmmph!


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* 
_*Perhaps we can limit/restrict the kinds and amount of hardware that's brought to this meet.* Hardware could be limited solely to equipment that people actually confirm a desire to hear. For example, someone mentioned their desire for an R10 at the meet, but no one mentioned a desire for an SDS or modded Denon. Since this amp/CDP setup is large, and therefore requires lots of space, I could leave these items behind. We could also limit the number of CDPs, and instead connect several amps to one or two CDPs. By planning, and thereby limiting the amount of equipment that's brought to the meet, we can reduce space requirements. Restricting hardware is also justified because the meet was initially intended to emphasize music, rather than hardware._

 

Blasphemy, I say!!!


----------



## PsychoZX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tyll Hertsens* 
_We use two XLR femail connectors on the amp with pin 1=ground; pin 2 normal signal; pin 3 inverted signal._

 

I think he ment what brand and model xlr connectors. I think they are the Neutrik combo series.


----------



## mikeg

Wayne, Holly says that you are a delight. Thanks for the laugh. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* 
_Blasphemy, I say!!!_


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stevieo* 
_jp#'s -- that is cold!!_

 

And DEAD!


----------



## flecom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PsychoZX* 
_I think he ment what brand and model xlr connectors. I think they are the Neutrik combo series._

 

no he understood the question... i am going to make an adapter for a 4pin XLR to dual 3pin XLR's to fit the headroom amps, since all my balanced headphones are terminated with a 4pin male XLR like the K1000's come with


----------



## PsychoZX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flecom* 
_no he understood the question... i am going to make an adapter for a 4pin XLR to dual 3pin XLR's to fit the headroom amps, since all my balanced headphones are terminated with a 4pin male XLR like the K1000's come with_

 

Ah I see.


----------



## flecom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PsychoZX* 
_Ah I see._

 

ya unfortunately there is no real "standard" for balanced headphones... some people do dual XLR or dual 1/4"... dosent really make much sence to me since a 4 pin XLR gives you 4 pins for L+ L- R+ R- and then the connector itself is your ground keeping your signal shielded the whole way... but oh well.. and then you only have one connector

 you bringing your feel amp and K1000s? i really want to have someone A/B my k1000's with my cable vs a stock k1000


----------



## PsychoZX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flecom* 
_you bringing your feel amp and K1000s? i really want to have someone A/B my k1000's with my cable vs a stock k1000_

 

No just my K1000s and they most likely will not be stock either.


----------



## flecom

kind of quiet in here


----------



## mikeg

Some initial comments regarding the Aristaeus are rather luke warm. They are posts #34, 55, & 82 at the following thread:
http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=207106

 I'm eager to hear the Aristaeus at our meet, and to compare it with other electrostatic headphone amps. 

 I'd also like to compare the sound of an R10 and DT880, when driven by a B-52, a Corda Aria, and a SDS. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flecom* 
_kind of quiet in here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## reivaj

i just want to hear headphones that will make my jaw drop. since the ms1 didnt do it(they put a nice smile on my face though).


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *reivaj* 
_i just want to hear headphones that will make my jaw drop. since the ms1 didnt do it(they put a nice smile on my face though)._

 

Given the lineup of amps and cans at this meet, your jaw is going to have rug burn! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The MS1s are nice and all, but you're in for a surprise if that is the top can you have experienced.


----------



## boomana

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flecom* 
_ you bringing your feel amp and K1000s? i really want to have someone A/B my k1000's with my cable vs a stock k1000_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PsychoZX* 
_No just my K1000s and they most likely will not be stock either._

 

I have stock K1000s.


----------



## Nankai

Meeting host or organizer (esp. portable fans) PM me for details. Thanks a lot.


----------



## reivaj

i will go if someone can give me a ride there.

 its only a one day thing right?


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *reivaj* 
_i will go if someone can give me a ride there.

 its only a one day thing right?_

 

The meet is Saturday from around 10am to 5 or 6 pm. I believe the people coming in from your area are staying at least one or two nights.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nankai* 
_Meeting host or organizer (esp. portable fans) PM me for details. Thanks a lot._

 

PM sent.


----------



## jp11801

as a gear update I'll probably be bringing my ecss, micromega cdp, ayre cdp, akg 340s, akg k1000s, fisher or scott intergrated amp for the k1000s. I think i'll leave the linn and moth at home this time based on out space issues. 

 Maybe a k1000 room so folks can hear them without saying sssshhhhhhh as we are a chatty bunch.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* 
_as a gear update I'll probably be bringing my ecss, micromega cdp, ayre cdp, akg 340s, akg k1000s, fisher or scott intergrated amp for the k1000s. I think i'll leave the linn and moth at home this time based on out space issues. 

 Maybe a k1000 room so folks can hear them without saying sssshhhhhhh as we are a chatty bunch._

 

Hey guys, maybe we should all just leave our best gear at home this time. We will make this meet about our next to best gear.


----------



## stevieo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* 
_Maybe a k1000 room so folks can hear them without saying sssshhhhhhh as we are a chatty bunch._

 

that's the 1st good idea you have had in a long time.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stevieo* 
_that's the 1st good idea you have had in a long time.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

What do you mean the 1st good idea, what about his idea in Austin to leave...., oh never mind.


----------



## Icehawk

Hey guys its been a while but I figured its time to check back in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Just started putting together a halfway decent HT/2.1 setup so that has been more in the forefront than the 'phones. Now I'm more interested in finishing that off and upgrading to a reasonable turntable & increasing my vinyl collection than pimping more cans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On a totally different note - my neighbors suck and are REALLY loud, I mean near reference level bass volumes in my unit. Anyone have a contractor to help out or is interested in a few bucks helping me out? I've been thinking of doing the "green glue" on top of the existing wall and then using a produce like Quietrock over it. Any ideas or thoughts are appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope everything is going well for everyone (I haven't waded through the 16+pgs of this thread yet) and looking forward to hooking up with you guys again. Hopefully the date won't get pushed back to the next weekend as I'm going to CT to see a reunion show of my favorite local band from way back when.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icehawk* 
_Hey guys its been a while but I figured its time to check back in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just started putting together a halfway decent HT/2.1 setup so that has been more in the forefront than the 'phones. Now I'm more interested in finishing that off and upgrading to a reasonable turntable & increasing my vinyl collection than pimping more cans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On a totally different note - my neighbors suck and are REALLY loud, I mean near reference level bass volumes in my unit. Anyone have a contractor to help out or is interested in a few bucks helping me out? I've been thinking of doing the "green glue" on top of the existing wall and then using a produce like Quietrock over it. Any ideas or thoughts are appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope everything is going well for everyone (I haven't waded through the 16+pgs of this thread yet) and looking forward to hooking up with you guys again. Hopefully the date won't get pushed back to the next weekend as I'm going to CT to see a reunion show of my favorite local band from way back when. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Welcome back. I wondered what happened to you. You are welcome to join us Friday night at Let There Be Sound. Plenty of turntables, vinyl and ht gear to check out.

 Updated Attendee List:
 agile_one
 Voltron
 immtbiker
 jp11801
 NightWoundsTime
 wmcmanus
 Guss2
 Xenia
 Melinda
 flecom
 PsychoZX
 Vorlon1
 boomana
 mrarroyo
 Gloomfire
 tyrion
 Ray Samuels
 Tyll Hertsens
 mikeg
 Holly
 stevieo
 Mystery Guest
 Icehawk


----------



## flecom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icehawk* 
_Hey guys its been a while but I figured its time to check back in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just started putting together a halfway decent HT/2.1 setup so that has been more in the forefront than the 'phones. Now I'm more interested in finishing that off and upgrading to a reasonable turntable & increasing my vinyl collection than pimping more cans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On a totally different note - my neighbors suck and are REALLY loud, I mean near reference level bass volumes in my unit. Anyone have a contractor to help out or is interested in a few bucks helping me out? I've been thinking of doing the "green glue" on top of the existing wall and then using a produce like Quietrock over it. Any ideas or thoughts are appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope everything is going well for everyone (I haven't waded through the 16+pgs of this thread yet) and looking forward to hooking up with you guys again. Hopefully the date won't get pushed back to the next weekend as I'm going to CT to see a reunion show of my favorite local band from way back when. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

just get some of those bass transducers and attach them to your wall... leave it playing something annoyingly bassy and there you go

 or what I did was take a beam antenna, point it at their house, then key up my radio and blast about a kw into their house on sideband so that I was talking through their sound system lol... yay crappy shielding


----------



## immtbiker

You can do what they did on the Sopranos. When Tony wanted to buy a house on the water for Carm and the owner wouldn't sell, he took his boat with 2 huge speakers and played his Italian favorites right outside of the window until the guy gave in. All the cops could do was give Tony an EPA ticket for noise polution. 
 I have an upstairs neighbor 70 year old woman who insists on blasting her TV from 7 a.m until 3 a.m
 While this works in my favor because she never complains about my loud music, it gets tiring and inteferes with my critical speaker listening sessions.

 She sleeps on top of my kids room (she likes the smaller bedroom in her apartment), and one time I took my Velodyne HGS-10 and put it on a dresser right under her bed at 3 a.m. and put on "Massive Attack" as loud as I could handle it. I didn't hear a peep from her for days (maybe because I was now deaf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) Other then that, we get along pretty well


----------



## mrarroyo

Sorry to hear about your problem with your next door neighbord. In South Beach we recently passed a new "noise" ordinance which I used yesterday by calling the police on my downstair neighbord (5 hours of shaking my furniture was enough). It worked!


----------



## mikeg

We're up to over 20 participants, and space will be tight. Since my Supra SDS and Denon 2900 are large items, that require significant space, should I bring them? Unless anyone specifically wants to hear the SDS with the R10, I'll leave this amp and CDP behind, although I'll still bring the R10. I'll also bring the McAlister amp. So, if anyone really wants me to bring the SDS amp, and the Denon CDP, please let me know.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* 
_We're up to over 20 participants, and space will be tight. Since my Supra SDS and Denon 2900 are large items, that require significant space, should I bring them? Unless anyone specifically wants to hear the SDS with the R10, I'll leave this amp and CDP behind, although I'll still bring the R10. I'll also bring the McAlister amp. So, if anyone really wants me to bring the SDS amp, and the Denon CDP, please let me know._

 

Mike, it's your call. The only other SP amp that will be at the meet is possibly Matt's MPX3 so it would be nice if we had some SP gear for the meet.


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_Mike, it's your call. The only other SP amp that will be at the meet is possibly Matt's MPX3 so it would be nice if we had some SP gear for the meet._

 

Seconded. Plus I don't recall hearing an SDS Supra before. Leave the CDP but bring the amp--how about that?


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_Seconded. Plus I don't recall hearing an SDS Supra before. Leave the CDP but bring the amp--how about that?_

 

Aren't you going to show off, I mean bring your SDS-XLR?


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_Aren't you going to show off, I mean bring your SDS-XLR?_

 

Ya, bring it Al! Didn't you ask Mikhail for a pair of the handy carry on crates?


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* 
_Ya, bring it Al! Didn't you ask Mikhail for a pair of the handy carry on crates?_

 

He must have, Al's a smart guy. I will just add it to the list of gear.


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* 
_Ya, bring it Al! Didn't you ask Mikhail for a pair of the handy carry on crates?_

 

So long as there is no liquid in there, I assume I could carry them on. Jet Blue has plenty of overhead space. 

 "Please be careful as the 100-pound amplifiers may have shifted in the overhead compartments during the flight..."

 P.S. I don't even have the amp yet.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_
 P.S. I don't even have the amp yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

No beer for you!


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_No beer for you!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Whatever. I'm still reeling from The Who concert last night. Started in row 24 center of the floor and ended in row 13 center for the encore. It was a great show. Then, my buddy's friend got us backstage passes for after the show and I actually met and talked to *Roger Daltry!*, Simon Townsend and Pino Palladino. Zach Starkey ran out at the last minute so we didn't have any deep and meaningful conversation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For a Who fanatic from way back, that was pretty amazing. I only wish I met Pete, although we did share the hi-tech urinal wall at the Royalton Hotel bar in NYC when Tommy the Musical was playing there. I didn't manage to say anything to him in those circumstances, but it was still a brush with greatness. [And, yes, I did follow him into the bathroom because we were watching him from across the bar thinking it was him and I had to confirm it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Stalker much?]


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_Whatever. I'm still reeling from The Who concert last night. Started in row 24 center of the floor and ended in row 13 center for the encore. It was a great show. Then, my buddy's friend got us backstage passes for after the show and I actually met and talked to *Roger Daltry!*, Simon Townsend and Pino Palladino. Zach Starkey ran out at the last minute so we didn't have any deep and meaningful conversation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For a Who fanatic from way back, that was pretty amazing. I only wish I met Pete, although we did share the hi-tech urinal wall at the Royalton Hotel bar in NYC when Tommy the Musical was playing there. I didn't manage to say anything to him in those circumstances, but it was still a brush with greatness. [And, yes, I did follow him into the bathroom because we were watching him from across the bar thinking it was him and I had to confirm it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Stalker much?]_

 

Wow, that sounds like a good time. I was a Who fanatic back in the day. I saw them 3 times. Pete destroyed his guitar at one or two of them.


----------



## stevieo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* 
_We're up to over 20 participants, and space will be tight. Since my Supra SDS and Denon 2900 are large items, that require significant space, should I bring them? Unless anyone specifically wants to hear the SDS with the R10, I'll leave this amp and CDP behind, although I'll still bring the R10. I'll also bring the McAlister amp. So, if anyone really wants me to bring the SDS amp, and the Denon CDP, please let me know._

 


 bring them, please. that cd player is awesome with the sds & r10. at least we will positively have something worthy of listening to.


----------



## flecom

I dont think it should be that tight... i mean we had a lot of stuff last meet and we were occupying like 60% of the room?

 i would imagine we could set up a center row of tables if anything also... there should be plenty of space


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flecom* 
_I dont think it should be that tight... i mean we had a lot of stuff last meet and we were occupying like 60% of the room?

 i would imagine we could set up a center row of tables if anything also... there should be plenty of space_

 

I agree. I was getting a little nervous a couple of pages ago.


----------



## immtbiker

MikeG..I would really like to hear your McAlister because I have been asking Pete about buying one and he told me to wait for his newest creation.

 Why was it said that there will only be one SinglePower amp there? Mikhail is coming empty handed (...err, I mean empty crated)? Nah, that's like saying that Miami will be getting 3 inches of snow (not the kind from Columbia).


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_Why was it said that there will only be one SinglePower amp there? Mikhail is coming empty handed (...err, I mean empty crated)? Nah, that's like saying that Miami will be getting 3 inches of snow (not the kind from Columbia)._

 

I have not heard from Mikhail, so I assume he is not coming.


----------



## mikeg

*Steve* - I regret that the eXemplar modded Denon 2900 has really not gotten nearly enough attention. According to a very senior headfi member that we both admire (you know who) this CDP is as good or better than the best CDP that he's heard. I'll bring it, as well as the SDS and R10. I think that this amp/CDP/R10 combo is almost unbeatable, and should be listened to by all our golden eared brethern. BTW, I think that an eXemplar modded Denon 2900 can now be gotten for about $1,800. One more bit of info. I just connected my R10 to a Corda Aria, in place of my DT 880. What an amazing amazing amazing improvement. When listening to "NovaMenco - Night to Paradise" a whole magnificent mid-to-base portion of sound spectrum suddenly opened up. The R10 through the Aria sounds enormously more broad, full, rich and deep. Guess that I'll soon put the DT 880 up for sale. I'll bring the DT 880 and Corda Aria to the meet, so that others can see just how poorly the DT880 performs in comparison to the R10. What I've been kind of planning to do is to get and drive an Omega 2 at my computer, using my McAlister, and then get a superior electrostat amp. for my main setup, to drive my HE90. But, I'll do so only if the McAlister/O2 combo is superior to the Aria/R10 combo. As you can see, this damn headfi addiction has really gotten hold of me.

*Wayne* - I sent you two PMs with questions regarding Quad speakers, but still no answer. Are you getting my PMs, or am I on your discard list?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stevieo* 
_bring them, please. that cd player is awesome with the sds & r10. at least we will positively have something worthy of listening to._


----------



## immtbiker

I saw Mikhail last week at the NYC meet and he said he was coming.


----------



## boomana

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_I saw Mikhail last week at the NYC meet and he said he was coming._

 

Mikhail = the mystery guest?


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_I saw Mikhail last week at the NYC meet and he said he was coming._

 

That's great news!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* 
_Mikhail = the mystery guest?_

 

I don't believe so. I think it's gsferrari.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (this will make no sense to you Vicki)

 Updated Attendee List:
 agile_one
 Voltron
 immtbiker
 jp11801
 NightWoundsTime
 wmcmanus
 Guss2
 Xenia
 Melinda
 flecom
 PsychoZX
 Vorlon1
 boomana
 mrarroyo
 Gloomfire
 tyrion
 Ray Samuels
 Tyll Hertsens
 Mikhail
 mikeg
 Holly
 stevieo
 Mystery Guest
 Icehawk
 arrowmark

*[size=medium]ATTENTION[/size]*
 I would like to get a count for Friday night at Let There Be Sound. Either post in the thread or send me a pm if you will be attending (we need to know how much beer to bring
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Ray Samuels

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* 
_Aaron ... Mike is the man for the official word, but looks like the Amerisuites in Davie - about 5 min from Ft Lauderdale airport. I think Southwest flies nonstop there from Islip.

 Come on down ... would be great to have you._

 

Is this the airport where I should book my flight to?
 Need more info gentlemen. Mike count me in the activities you guys are planning, including that of watching GIRLS. Also want to know if we have rooms reserved for Friday & Saturday nights. One Hotel requirnment MUST be offering eggs for breacfast.
 Will some one be able to provide a turntable? I will be more than happy to bring the XR-10B, we can hook it up to B-52 in balanced. 
 Ray Samuels


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ray Samuels* 
_Is this the airport where I should book my flight to?
 Need more info gentlemen. Mike count me in the activities you guys are planning, including that of watching GIRLS. Also want to know if we have rooms reserved for Friday & Saturday nights. One Hotel requirnment MUST be offering eggs for breacfast.
 Ray Samuels_

 

Don't worry, we will find you eggs but it won't be at the hotel. You want to fly into Fort Lauderdale Airport. Let me know when you are arriving so we can pick you up. The festivities at Oz's will start around 9pm on Friday night. We will have transport available from the hotel for anyone that wants to attend. I have a room for you.


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_I don't believe so. I think it's gsferrari.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (this will make no sense to you Vicki)

*[size=medium]ATTENTION[/size]*
 I would like to get a count for Friday night at Let There Be Sound. Either post in the thread or send me a pm if you will be attending (we need to know how much beer to bring
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_

 

Guru? That would be awesome. 

 I'm in for Fri at Oz's, and I'll bring the Lagavulin.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* 
_




 Guru? That would be awesome. 

 I'm in for Fri at Oz's, and I'll bring the Lagavulin._

 

I was kidding.

 I thought I was bringing the Lagavulin? 

 Another Announcement: I *think* I am going to pass on Saturday nights show. If those that expressed interest, still want to go, that is fine, I will get the tickets. There are people from out of town and local that will not be going. I would like to stay back and hang out with them either at the hotel or maybe back at Oz's for movies and concert videos.


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_I was kidding.

 I thought I was bringing the Lagavulin?

 Another Announcement: I think I am going to pass on Saturday nights show. If those that expressed interest, still want to go, that is fine, I will get the tickets. There are people from out of town and local that will not be going. I would like to stay back and hang out with them either at the hotel or maybe back at Oz's for movies and concert videos._

 

And what if I want to bring scotch? It won't be Lagavulin, though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (That's how I look after a few too many)

 I am in for the Oz-Fest on Friday and will hang with the crowd wherever on Saturday night. No need to pay for a concert when you can sit back and watch Johnny #s put on a show for free!

 As for the mystery guest, is he on the verge of being committed for too-extreme tweaking?


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_And what if I want to bring scotch? It won't be Lagavulin, though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (That's how I look after a few too many)_

 

Never too much Scotch!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_I am in for the Oz-Fest on Friday and will hang with the crowd wherever on Saturday night. No need to pay for a concert when you can sit back and watch Johnny #s put on a show for free!_

 

Be careful what you ask for, it can get pretty scary.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_As for the mystery guest, is he on the verge of being committed for too-extreme tweaking? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Let's hope not.


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_I thought I was bringing the Lagavulin? _

 

It's already in my meet bag. Besides, if you read the FL Founding Principles, you will see clearly stated:

 "... at such time(s) as Florida Head-Fi folk shall gather or congregate, tyrion & jp11801 shall provide beer (preferably self brewed, but in no case mass-market swill), and agile_one shall provide scotch (preferably a good single malt) ..."

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_I am in for the Oz-Fest on Friday and will hang with the crowd wherever on Saturday night. No need to pay for a concert when you can sit back and watch Johnny #s put on a show for free!_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_Be careful what you ask for, it can get pretty scary._

 

Mike, bring the Zd and Abby's to our place. Al and I have all the colors and fabrics selected, and we'll have the paintings hung by the time the meet is over, so should be ready for company. We can have a speaker fest at the Amerisuites.

 (just don't tell those ruffians Immtbiker, Wmcmanus, NightWoundsTime, or Ray - you know how loud they can be)


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* 
_Mike, bring the Zd and Abby's to our place. Al and I have all the colors and fabrics selected, and we'll have the paintings hung by the time the meet is over, so should be ready for company. We can have a speaker fest at the Amerisuites.

 (just don't tell those ruffians Immtbiker, Wmcmanus, NightWoundsTime, or Ray - you know how loud they can be)_

 

I was actually considering do just that. I would need some assistance as the Abbys are almost as tall as I am.


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_P.S. I don't even have the amp yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Me neither, and I suspect I've been waiting for longer than you! I'm next, I'm next!


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_[And, yes, I did follow him into the bathroom because we were watching him from across the bar thinking it was him and I had to confirm it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Stalker much?]_

 

Yet another Brokeback moment from your sordid past...


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* 
_Yet another Brokeback moment from your sordid past..._

 

Not that there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## Voltron

I just want to say that all this banter reminds me how much I am looking forward to seeing you guys. [**No Brokeback reference intended.**] 

 But I also need to inform you that you must refer to my as Voltronus Supremus now.






 [size=xx-small]Post Count = 1500.[/size]


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_I just want to say that all this banter reminds me how much I am looking forward to seeing you guys. [**No Brokeback reference intended.**] 

 But I also need to inform you that you must refer to my as Voltronus Supremus now.






 [size=xx-small]Post Count = 1500.[/size]_

 

The Honorable Voltronus Supremus. We are humbled by your presence.





 I can't even remember when I was at 1,500.


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_But I also need to inform you that you must refer to my as Voltronus Supremus now.
 [size=xx-small]Post Count = 1500.[/size]_

 

Aw, shucks, Voltronus ... and to think you honored us with your 1500th. We are not worthy ...


----------



## tyrion

Another Update:

 agile_one
 Voltron
 immtbiker
 jp11801
 NightWoundsTime
 wmcmanus
 Guss2
 Xenia
 Melinda
 flecom
 PsychoZX
 Vorlon1
 boomana
 mrarroyo
 Gloomfire
 tyrion
 Ray Samuels
 Tyll Hertsens
 Mikhail
 mikeg
 Holly
 stevieo
 Mystery Guest
 Icehawk
 arrowmark
 oicdn

 I think this meet is beginning to take on a life of its own.


----------



## immtbiker

Since I am missing the Oz-fest Friday night, I would enjoy going there on Saturday night instead of the show. Let me know what we're doing, all I'll...well...do!


----------



## boomana

I'm looking forward to Friday at Oz's and to whatever folks decide for Sat. As the out-of-towner list keeps growing, I'll add that the offer of my superb driving talents to those in need still stands.


----------



## flecom

are there any hotel rooms available? or anyone with space for me to crash friday night? would like to go to let there be sound but i dont want to drive 40 mins to drive 40 mins home and then do it again the next day...


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flecom* 
_are there any hotel rooms available? or anyone with space for me to crash friday night? would like to go to let there be sound but i dont want to drive 40 mins to drive 40 mins home and then do it again the next day..._

 

And to think I do that everyday except it is more like 45 min in the morning and 1 hr and 15 min in the afternoon.


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_Don't worry, we will find you eggs but it won't be at the hotel._

 

I think the eggs thing is just part of Ray's shtick. It's funny though, I'll give him that much. He can actually eat a dozen eggs in one sitting without either breaking a sweat or sounding out in loud trumpet noises.


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_I can't even remember when I was at 1,500._

 

I think that was about 5,000 worthless posts ago... kind of like me!

 Congrats, Sir Voltonus Supremous! Or are you not British? We might not be able to officially knight you.


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* 
_I think that was about 5,000 worthless posts ago... kind of like me!

 Congrats, Sir Voltonus Supremous! Or are you not British? We might not be able to officially knight you._

 

I'm not British, but I can eat 50 eggs.


----------



## stevieo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flecom* 
_are there any hotel rooms available? or anyone with space for me to crash friday night? would like to go to let there be sound but i dont want to drive 40 mins to drive 40 mins home and then do it again the next day..._

 

fleckum

 don't sweat it. there is always a place for you to crash. i'm about 5 min from the meet. tyrion is 7 min from the meet & we both have cars with back seats & long driveways. there is always ray's room!! seriously, i have couch space for you at my place in jacaranda country club just off broward blvd. at pine island.

 stevieo


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_Since I am missing the Oz-fest Friday night, I would enjoy going there on Saturday night instead of the show. Let me know what we're doing, all I'll...well...do!_

 

Your wish is our command.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think we may try to put together a couple of speaker set ups in a couple of the rooms. I will try to get over there to check out the rooms to see if it's possible to set up speakers.


----------



## immtbiker

BTW- The Zana sounds excellent as a speaker pre!
 I should know because my McIntosh failed for the third time and I've got a Deux in my speaker set-up pulling double duty while waiting for a repair.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_BTW- The Zana sounds excellent as a speaker pre!
 I should know because my McIntosh failed for the third time and I've got a Deux in my speaker set-up pulling double duty while waiting for a repair._

 

I am using it as a pre for my Moth si2A3. It provides a higher output which gives me much more volume range.


----------



## immtbiker

I know it's off topic, but my last two line stages (Pioneer Elite VSX-53TX and my Mcintosh C-45) are sort of like a guy's cohones, in my livingroom, you know, leaning to the left. But the Zana gives me a sweeter sweet spot and all 3 seats on my couch are balanced.

 It gets real hot though.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_I know it's off topic, but my last two line stages (Pioneer Elite VSX-53TX and my Mcintosh C-45) are sort of like a guy's cohones, in my livingroom, you know, leaning to the left. But the Zana gives me a sweeter sweet spot and all 3 seats on my couch are balanced.

 It gets real hot though._

 

I am getting a similar result in my system. It does get hot but so does the si2A3 but not as hot.


----------



## Wmcmanus

Ok, back to the gear... because that's what it's really all about. Chat all you want to about the music and the friendships, but let's be real, we're all gear hounds!

 So last night I sent an email to pricejapan about my Stax 4070 order. I hadn't heard anything from them since the order was placed on October 20th. I just wanted an update in terms of the timing of the shipment since their website said it would take 2-3 weeks for them to get the headphones. But guess what? Those rascals forgot to process my order, and have not yet notified the Stax factory of the order!!! URGH!!! 

 Of course they offered a full refund, but they obvioulsy just DO NOT UNDERSTAND the situation!!! I had to explain to them that there is an upcoming MEET!!! This is not an ordinary meet, this is a South Florida meet, and these guys and girls (got you covered, Vicki and Holly) are not easy to please!!! I can't show up without something I've promised. Do you know how bad that would make me look? These people are animals! No telling what they might do to me. You've got to get on the phone with STAX and explain the situation. They've got to have at least one pair of 4070 in inventory that are ready to go out the door! C'mon people, this is no time to be dropping the ball!

 So we'll see what happens. They're saying it will take 1-2 weeks for them to get the headphones, and who knows how long from that point to get them to me. An air ambulace is not entirely out of the question. I'm getting some quotes...


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* 
_Ok, back to the gear... because that's what it's really all about. Chat all you want to about the music and the friendships, but let's be real, we're all gear hounds!

 So last night I sent an email to pricejapan about my Stax 4070 order. I hadn't heard anything from them since the order was placed on October 20th. I just wanted an update in terms of the timing of the shipment since their website said it would take 2-3 weeks for them to get the headphones. But guess what? Those rascals forgot to process my order, and have not yet notified the Stax factory of the order!!! URGH!!! 

 Of course they offered a full refund, but they obvioulsy just DO NOT UNDERSTAND the situation!!! I had to explain to them that there is an upcoming MEET!!! This is not an ordinary meet, this is a South Florida meet, and these guys and girls (got you covered, Vicki and Holly) are not easy to please!!! I can't show up without something I've promised. Do you know how bad that would make me look? These people are animals! No telling what they might do to me. You've got to get on the phone with STAX and explain the situation. They've got to have at least one pair of 4070 in inventory that are ready to go out the door! C'mon people, this is no time to be dropping the ball!

 So we'll see what happens. They're saying it will take 1-2 weeks for them to get the headphones, and who knows how long from that point to get them to me. An air ambulace is not entirely out of the question. I'm getting some quotes..._

 

Wayne, if you really love us, and if you want to walk without a limp for the rest of your life, you will get on a plane:

 Yodobashi in Tokyo's Electric Town:


----------



## tyrion

I think we need to start an email campaign to pricejapan. This is an outrage. I for one, will not tolerate this incompetence.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or, Wayne could just get on a plane to Japan as Vooolllllttttrrrroooonnnn suggested.


----------



## mikeg

Is the 4070 a new product from Stax? Are its reviews superior to those of the OII?


----------



## boomana

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_I think we need to start an email campaign to pricejapan. This is an outrage. I for one, will not tolerate this incompetence.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or, Wayne could just get on a plane to Japan as Vooolllllttttrrrroooonnnn suggested._

 

As every meet meet member will suffer due to pricejapan's incompetence, I think the company should fly us all to Japan and offer compensatory 4070s...perhaps in a special Stax ceremony...with music...and food...maybe costumes...uh...nevermind...that image is getting too weird, even for me (though it would be an interesting plane ride).


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* 
_As every meet meet member will suffer due to pricejapan's incompetence, I think the company should fly us all to Japan and offer compensatory 4070s...perhaps in a special Stax ceremony...with music...and food...maybe costumes...uh...nevermind...that image is getting too weird, even for me (though it would be an interesting plane ride)._

 

Another excellent suggestion. They better do something as we could sure use the additional gear for this meet.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* 
_Is the 4070 a new product from Stax? Are its reviews superior to those of the OII?_

 

Will someone please be courteous enough to answer Mike's question and give him the respect he deserves!
 He needs to know what the 4070 system is ([size=xx-small]and so do I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/size])


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* 
_Is the 4070 a new product from Stax? Are its reviews superior to those of the OII?_

 

There you go with that superior thing again, Mike! I'm just a crazy nut who likes to try them all, even if the new ones I try are not as good as the old ones I try. I've not given much thought to how the 4070 might compare to the O2, and as far as I know, there have not been any direct comparisons done. 

 The 4070 have been discussed in several threads here. They look a lot like the O2 in terms of the headband and the like, but are a closed design with big (and I mean massive looking) woody earcups that are painted in such a way that they look metalic. But they are in fact wood. The drivers used in the 4070 are the same as those used in the 404. This was enough to keep my interest at bay for about a year (because I prefer the O2 to the 404 since the 404 sound too forward in the mids and often bright to my ears). But the initial reviews of the 4070 have been excellent and well expressed, so my interest was piqued. 

 The 4070 cost $1,254 from pricejapan which was less than what I had expected (I was thinking more like $1,500), so I decided to give them a try. When I did the math in terms of how much I have "invested" (or is it "disinvested") in electrostat headphone amps (i.e., HEV90, ES-1 and Egmont Signature) it seemed silly not to have all of the "usual suspect" electrostat headphones at my disposal. I know, it's circular reasoning, but it works for me. Now I'll have the 4070, O2, 404 and HE90 to toy around with in terms of matching up with these 3 amps. I'd add the HE60 into the mix of headphones, but the prices for them have gotten way out of control. I had a chance a couple of years ago to pick up a pair for $550 or $600 (can't remember which) and didn't feel as though they were worth it at the time. Hindsight...


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* 
_There you go with that superior thing again, Mike! I'm just a crazy nut who likes to try them all, even if the new ones I try are not as good as the old ones I try. I've not given much thought to how the 4070 might compare to the O2, and as far as I know, there have not been any direct comparisons done. 

 The 4070 have been discussed in several threads here. They look a lot like the O2 in terms of the headband and the like, but are a closed design with big (and I mean massive looking) woody earcups that are painted in such a way that they look metalic. But they are in fact wood. The drivers used in the 4070 are the same as those used in the 404. This was enough to keep my interest at bay for about a year (because I prefer the O2 to the 404 since the 404 sound too forward in the mids and often bright to my ears). But the initial reviews of the 4070 have been excellent and well expressed, so my interest was piqued. 

 The 4070 cost $1,254 from pricejapan which was less than what I had expected (I was thinking more like $1,500), so I decided to give them a try. When I did the math in terms of how much I have "invested" (or is it "disinvested") in electrostat headphone amps (i.e., HEV90, ES-1 and Egmont Signature) it seemed silly not to have all of the "usual suspect" electrostat headphones at my disposal. I know, it's circular reasoning, but it works for me. Now I'll have the 4070, O2, 404 and HE90 to toy around with in terms of matching up with these 3 amps. I'd add the HE60 into the mix of headphones, but the prices for them have gotten way out of control. I had a chance a couple of years ago to pick up a pair for $550 or $600 (can't remember which) and didn't feel as though they were worth it at the time. Hindsight..._

 

Wayne, is there any maker of electrostats at or near the level of Stax and Senn? I'm just not aware of the whole spectrum out there, and don't raise this as a challenge for you to add to your collection.


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_Wayne, is there any maker of electrostats at or near the level of Stax and Senn? I'm just not aware of the whole spectrum out there, and don't raise this as a challenge for you to add to your collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I think the way to go would be to work backwards with discontinued Stax offerings, such as the SR-Omega, Lambda Pro, and the like. I really don't have any experience with the older Stax models, but there are a select few long-time electrostat headphone users who hang around here and can tell you what the sweet spots were in Stax's long history of product development. I know that Kevin Gilmore, for one, has been a Stax man for years and has a tremendous amount of knowledge about their product line.

 There have been other companies that have tried to enter the market over the years, most notably Koss and Jecklin, but I've not read any reviews that give me an overwhelming urge to hunt any of these down. In general, I tend to prefer new technology and products that can be serviced if need be. Some of the old Stax models may be worth taking a risk on, however. Finding them at a reasonable price is another matter!


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_Wayne, is there any maker of electrostats at or near the level of Stax and Senn? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You can always tape a pair of Martin Logans to your head but make sure you use a model that comes with built in subs so you get that visceral effect that some stats can lack.


----------



## reivaj

Well if someone can take me then I am willing to go. I will just take the days off as vacation days and just chill.


----------



## mikeg

Wayne - You've just made me aware that I'm probably being too judgemental (i.e., insufficiently deliberative) in my thinking about the relative performance of headphones. But, although I realize that every headphone has it's own strengths and weaknesses, I'm still think that, for example, a headphone such as the R10 is superior to one like the SR325. In fact, because I reached this conclusion a couple of days ago, when comparing my R10 to my DT880, I decided to sell the DT880, which I did yesterday. For now, I'll just carry the R10 back and forth between my two setups; i.e., the SDS, and the Aria. In fact, I just ordered a spare set of ear pads (i.e., replacement pads) for the R10, from Audio Cubes II. I did this because I expect to use the R10 daily, for many years.



			
				Wmcmanus said:
			
		

> There you go with that superior thing again, Mike! /QUOTE]


----------



## stevieo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* 
_*Steve* - I regret that the eXemplar modded Denon 2900 has really not gotten nearly enough attention. According to a very senior headfi member that we both admire (you know who) this CDP is as good or better than the best CDP that he's heard. I'll bring it, as well as the SDS and R10. I think that this amp/CDP/R10 combo is almost unbeatable, and should be listened to by all our golden eared brethern. BTW, I think that an eXemplar modded Denon 2900 can now be gotten for about $1,800. One more bit of info. I just connected my R10 to a Corda Aria, in place of my DT 880. What an amazing amazing amazing improvement. When listening to "NovaMenco - Night to Paradise" a whole magnificent mid-to-base portion of sound spectrum suddenly opened up. The R10 through the Aria sounds enormously more broad, full, rich and deep. Guess that I'll soon put the DT 880 up for sale. I'll bring the DT 880 and Corda Aria to the meet, so that others can see just how poorly the DT880 performs in comparison to the R10. What I've been kind of planning to do is to get and drive an Omega 2 at my computer, using my McAlister, and then get a superior electrostat amp. for my main setup, to drive my HE90. But, I'll do so only if the McAlister/O2 combo is superior to the Aria/R10 combo. As you can see, this damn headfi addiction has really gotten hold of me.

*Wayne* - I sent you two PMs with questions regarding Quad speakers, but still no answer. Are you getting my PMs, or am I on your discard list?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 mikeg,

 the "leave the denon at home" quote was reprehensible. please do not regret that the eXemplar modded Denon 2900 has really not gotten nearly enough attention. be happy you are lucky enough to have one for your sds. i would love to have one to use with the sds i don't own. i have found that it really does not make much of a difference if you plug a mediocre headphone amp into a great source. but, just wait until you plug a great revealing amp like an sds into a mediocre source & the difference will immediately become apparant. a lot of awesome cdp's get no respect because they are expecetd to make a mediocre amp sound great when it will sound the same from a p.o.s. source & the great cdp ends up getting a bum rap.

 you could be referring to dozens of head-fi members when you mention someone else we know thinks the exemplar denon is one of the best. but re: "admiration" of any head-fi member(s) -- we are mostly a bunch of nuts who are not in the nut house. but, seriously -- i am relieved to know that you will be bringing the exemplar modded denon, the r10 & the sds. maybe, i will bring a few tube combos for you to roll with the sds that you may not have tried before & may like to hear. your rig is one of my very favorite headphone set-ups & should be heard by anyone who has not yet heard one of the finest single ended dynamic rigs available. the denon gets every bit of respect it deserves & everyone i know who has heard it with a great amp has been completely & immediately wowed by it's capabilities, sound & every speck of detail it will draw from a cd from a great amp from anyone i know who has ever listened to it. a great headphone amp is nothing without a great source & anyone who does not respect the exepmplar denon must have serious (hdd) hearing defective disorder or has not heard it with a what i would consider a great headphone amp. who are you kidding? leave the dt-880 & corda aria at home if you have to. just leave enough room in the car for holly & the aforementioned rig. the eXemplar modded dennon is one greatest universal cdp sources available at any price which i have had the pleasure to have heard & must be at the meet for every reason that great gear should be at a headphone meet unless this is a meet not to be taken seriously or has some theme such as electrostatic, balanced, portable, etc.

 btw, a few months back i had a chance to hear a mint quad electrostatic speaker pair (esl-57) & wow, wow, wow is all i have to say on that subject. hopefully, this will be a headphone meet not a speaker meet.

 i am thanking you in advance for bringing the top shelf rig. maybe you should put the sds up for sale & keep the aria.


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* 
_Wayne - You've just made me aware that I'm probably being too judgemental (i.e., insufficiently deliberative) in my thinking about the relative performance of headphones. But, although I realize that every headphone has it's own strengths and weaknesses, I'm still think that, for example, a headphone such as the R10 is superior to one like the SR325. In fact, because I reached this conclusion a couple of days ago, when comparing my R10 to my DT880, I decided to sell the DT880, which I did yesterday. For now, I'll just carry the R10 back and forth between my two setups; i.e., the SDS, and the Aria. In fact, I just ordered a spare set of ear pads (i.e., replacement pads) for the R10, from Audio Cubes II. I did this because I expect to use the R10 daily, for many years._

 

No worries, Mike. I just like giving you a hard time. I'm in the extreme minority in the sense that I enjoy playing around with gear as much as anything. The "music is always first" dogma gets a little tiring to me at times, because if that really was true then people would end up owning only 1 pair, or at best 2 or 3 pairs, of headphones. 

 All I'm saying is that on a personal level, I really enjoy playing around with gear, be it headphones, amps, sources, cables, what have you. I can be as happy with the SR-325 or DT-880 as I am with the R10 on any given day, but that's because my perspective is different than that of most people. It's fun (for me) to enjoy the "lesser" headphones, amps, sources, cables, etc., for what they do, and often for what they don't do. 

 Then when I decide to spoil myself with an R10 or HE90 listening session, I appreciate it that much more! As I say, I'm in the extreme minority. Most people, once they have these top headphones would never want to listen to anything else.

 What you've described in terms of your quest is what I'd call "normal" and I suspect that your approach would be shared by something like 99% of all Head-Fi members. I'm the oddball who loves to jam with the HF-1 while the R10 is staring me right in the face! I've now got 4 coat racks filled with these silly gadgets, so I might as well use them.


----------



## mikeg

*Wayne* - IMO your 99%/1% explanation is 100% correct, and as you observe, I'm in the 99% group. But, it is your (and a few others') fascination with the plethora of hardware, that guides me (and probably many others like me) in our pursuit to acquire the minimum number of optimally performing products. 

*Steve* - Thanks for your detailed response, and I agree with your observation that a lesser performing source is more obvious than a lesser performing amp. I was really surprised when I first discovered this. As for headphones versus speakers, I love the experience that each provides, and I hope to own high quality representations of both. Acquisition of speakers is in my future, and I've always been fascinated with electrostatic ones, although the only ones that I ever heard were in Mike's (i.e., tyrion's) lovely home. Mike's electrostatic speakers sounded magnificent, although I think that he's since replaced them with dynamic ones. In any case, my interest in Quads derives solely from the reviews that I've read about them. As for the esl-57s, I think that they are the first ones that were produced, which I think was way back in 1957. The Quads, that I'm thinking about now, are the currently produced versions, which I hope are superior to the 57s. But, I've never actually heard or seen them, and I also have no idea how much they cost. I only know that Quad speakers can't be played too loud, and are therefore very appropriate for small room environments. As for selling the SDS, that's highly unlikely, although the Aria may soon pass to others.


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stevieo* 
_mikeg,

 the "leave the denon at home" quote was reprehensible. please do not regret that the eXemplar modded Denon 2900 has really not gotten nearly enough attention. ***_

 

stevieo-

 Maybe you were just kidding when you said I was reprehensible but if you inferred any lack of respect for the Mike's modded Denon 2900 from my comment to bring the Supra but leave the CDP, then you are reading something into it that I never thought or implied. To me, he sounded like he didn't want to bring so much gear and I was just encouraging him to bring one of the few SP amps I cannot recall hearing. That one-liner post did not include any judgment about the Denon AT ALL. Sorry, Mike if you thought I was dissing your source!

 I personally think the modified Denon CDPs are amazing. Sleestack had both the 2900 and the 3910 (3900?) with a tube output stage and I loved their sound. Truth be told, I actually looked at Audiogon to check prices on the eXemplar Denons after Mike's "regret" post because I definitely need to upgrade my CDP. Maybe I was thickheaded at the time, but I didn't realize his regret had to do with my suggestion. Like you, I am thrilled that he is bringing it now because I haven't heard one in about a year and it will give me a chance to check it out again. 

 Reprehensibly yours, 
 Al


----------



## flecom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* 
_There you go with that superior thing again, Mike! I'm just a crazy nut who likes to try them all, even if the new ones I try are not as good as the old ones I try. I've not given much thought to how the 4070 might compare to the O2, and as far as I know, there have not been any direct comparisons done. 

 The 4070 have been discussed in several threads here. They look a lot like the O2 in terms of the headband and the like, but are a closed design with big (and I mean massive looking) woody earcups that are painted in such a way that they look metalic. But they are in fact wood. The drivers used in the 4070 are the same as those used in the 404. This was enough to keep my interest at bay for about a year (because I prefer the O2 to the 404 since the 404 sound too forward in the mids and often bright to my ears). But the initial reviews of the 4070 have been excellent and well expressed, so my interest was piqued. 

 The 4070 cost $1,254 from pricejapan which was less than what I had expected (I was thinking more like $1,500), so I decided to give them a try. When I did the math in terms of how much I have "invested" (or is it "disinvested") in electrostat headphone amps (i.e., HEV90, ES-1 and Egmont Signature) it seemed silly not to have all of the "usual suspect" electrostat headphones at my disposal. I know, it's circular reasoning, but it works for me. Now I'll have the 4070, O2, 404 and HE90 to toy around with in terms of matching up with these 3 amps. I'd add the HE60 into the mix of headphones, but the prices for them have gotten way out of control. I had a chance a couple of years ago to pick up a pair for $550 or $600 (can't remember which) and didn't feel as though they were worth it at the time. Hindsight..._

 


 HE60 for $600?!

 <~ falls over

 thats less than half of what i paid for mine lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh well, they were worth it...


----------



## Wmcmanus

No worries, Al. I read what Mike was saying the same way that you did, and thought your suggestion was a good compromise. I'd love to hear that super modded 2900 myself. Seems to me that Doug (ServinginEcuador) was a huge fan of this unit, and he's heard a lot of great sources. 

 I've got a modded 5910 (not by eXemplar) but won't even think about trying to tote it along. You'll have to come to Cayman to hear it.


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flecom* 
_HE60 for $600?!_

 

Ya, and I passed on the opportunity... DOH!!!


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* 
_No worries, Al. I read what Mike was saying the same way that you did, and thought your suggestion was a good compromise. I'd love to hear that super modded 2900 myself. Seems to me that Doug (ServinginEcuador) was a huge fan of this unit, and he's heard a lot of great sources. 

 I've got a modded 5910 (not by eXemplar) but won't even think about trying to tote it along. You'll have to come to Cayman to hear it._

 

Really I just wanted to be clear if I had been misinterpreted earlier, and I know stevieo can take a little ribbing back at him. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait to make it Cayman Head-Fi HQ. One of these days...


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_Really I just wanted to be clear if I had been misinterpreted earlier, and I know stevieo can take a little ribbing back at him. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

If not then stevio can shove it where the sun don't shine... 

 [size=xx-small]yet another Brokeback moment.[/size]


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* 
_If not then stevio can shove it where the sun don't shine... 

 [size=xx-small]yet another Brokeback moment.[/size]_

 

Wanye, I didn't mean _that kind_ of ribbing!


----------



## mikeg

I perceived no negative inference of any kind, and actually enjoyed Steve's humor (oops, I mean sarcasm). My only reason for offering to leave the Denon behind was because I was concerned that we'll encounter sever space limitations. One fact that I was trying to convey through several recent posts, on several different threads, was that it's now possible to get an eXemplar modded Denon 2900 for <$2K. This would, in fact, be about $1.2K less than I originally paid for mine. Achieving this low price can be done by buying a used Denon 2900 off ebay, possibly for <$350, and then sending it to John Tucker for modification. In fact, I recently got a used Denon 2900 off ebay, and I'll probably send it to John for modification, which costs about $1,500.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_stevieo-

 Maybe you were just kidding when you said I was reprehensible but if you inferred any lack of respect for the Mike's modded Denon 2900 from my comment to bring the Supra but leave the CDP, then you are reading something into it that I never thought or implied. To me, he sounded like he didn't want to bring so much gear and I was just encouraging him to bring one of the few SP amps I cannot recall hearing. That one-liner post did not include any judgment about the Denon AT ALL. Sorry, Mike if you thought I was dissing your source!

 I personally think the modified Denon CDPs are amazing. Sleestack had both the 2900 and the 3910 (3900?) with a tube output stage and I loved their sound. Truth be told, I actually looked at Audiogon to check prices on the eXemplar Denons after Mike's "regret" post because I definitely need to upgrade my CDP. Maybe I was thickheaded at the time, but I didn't realize his regret had to do with my suggestion. Like you, I am thrilled that he is bringing it now because I haven't heard one in about a year and it will give me a chance to check it out again. 

 Reprehensibly yours, 
 Al 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------



## immtbiker

I agree with Wayne about being perfectly happy with a middle of the road setup, that to most young Head-Fier's is their top of the line. Everything is relative. Sometimes I'll take my HD-600's and a portable CDP and a Hornet and be just as happy as the HE-90/HEV-90/Emm Labs setup. It's only when you compare them side by side that it's a real problem. My HF-1's and a good 360kbps mp3 offers me a great deal of comfort when I am in between accounts at work. 
 Unfortunatel Head-Fi has created an environment where the "demons" inside of us are enabled to come out and affect our decision making processes. This is, however, no different than most other hobbies. I know a kid, on a $200 Huffy that can blow away most hard working mountain bikers on $6K full suspension bikes. 
 Without getting too political...if the US government took the $280 billion dollars it has invested in our current fight overseas and put it into our healthcare system and oil needs, we would be a healthier country. If we took the money that *we *spend on hi-fi and put it into feeding the homeless and educating them to be able to "fish" for themselves, we would be a healthier country. But we don't, our equipment is one of our sources (excuse the pun) of pleasure. The coolest thing that I like about Head-Fi is the fact that we have no problem sharing our expensive equipment with our buddies, so we can all taste different delicacies and dammit that's what makes us so cool and different than everyone else. As materialistic the equipment is, we are not concerned about sharing our materials.
 If only we didn't have some members that didn't thrive on making others miserable, it would be a perfect place. 

 Like the tiny grains of sand in an hour glass...these are the days of our lives 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Was I a bit off topic? Sorry. But then again, it seems that most of the Florida and NYC threads are off topic. I'll be good now, I promise (toes crossed).


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* 
_In fact, I recently got a used Denon 2900 off ebay, and I'll probably send it to John for modification, which costs about $1,500._

 

See how this audio hobby sucks you in. Suddenly a great CD player for under $2k seems like a steal, so you get another one as a backup! Thinking back 2 years ago (or so), could you ever have imagined? 

 I'm not even going to tell you what my MBL 1622 SACD transport and 1611F DAC combo will cost me when they become available in January, but suffice it to say, I'm first in line and can't wait!


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_I agree with Wayne..._

 

That part was good. I really liked that...

  Quote:


 Like the tiny grains of sand in an hour glass...these are the days of our lives 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Was I a bit off topic? 
 

Uhhh, no... not at all. Just remember to bring some of whatever it is that you've been smoking today.


----------



## mikeg

My Denon is actually not modded to the max; i.e., John Tucker offers to substitute some higher quality components for the existing ones, for little additional cost. I'll probably send it to him, after he modifies my second unit. The need for an approx. 2 hour warmup, prior to using this unit, is an additional qualifier. I'd therefore prefer use of the Denon to be deferred for a couple of hours, following its setup at the meet. We expect to arrive by apporx. 11:30, and the Denon will therefore be ready for use by about 1:30. In normal use (i.e., at home) the Denon is always ON, though on STANDBY. Thus, for daily use, the Denon requires only a brief warmup, which is about the same that I give the SDS. Since we'll be late arrivers, I hope that sufficient space will be reserved for my Denon and SDS. I think that 3-4 ft. will do, but I'll also need a couple of additional feet for the McAlister. Hopefully, I'll be able to place the McAlister in the immediate vicinity of the other electrostatic headphone amps, and to connect it to someone else's CDP. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* 
_No worries, Al. I read what Mike was saying the same way that you did, and thought your suggestion was a good compromise. I'd love to hear that super modded 2900 myself. Seems to me that Doug (ServinginEcuador) was a huge fan of this unit, and he's heard a lot of great sources. 

 I've got a modded 5910 (not by eXemplar) but won't even think about trying to tote it along. You'll have to come to Cayman to hear it._


----------



## mikeg

I don't actually have a backup setup. I have my main setup in a quiet room, where I do my concentrated listening, while my second system is at my computer, in the room in which my wife and I both work. We sit at our respective computers, we both wear headphones, and we're thereby able to pursue our individual interests, and our separate musical tastes. What I recently discovered is that I'm actually aware (and therefore dissatisfied by) shortcomings in sound quality, even when concentrating on activities such as headfi postings. Although I once thought that listening to background music would require lesser sound quality, I've discovered that for me it isn't so. This is why I'm now upgrading the performance quality of the system at my computer. Is this a foolish indulgence? Probably. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* 
_See how this audio hobby sucks you in. Suddenly a great CD player for under $2k seems like a steal, so you get another one as a backup! Thinking back 2 years ago (or so), could you ever have imagined? 

 I'm not even going to tell you what my MBL 1622 SACD transport and 1611F DAC combo will cost me when they become available in January, but suffice it to say, I'm first in line and can't wait!_


----------



## reivaj

i just want to hear waynes amazing headphones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 ALL OF THEM! lol


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* 
_Is this a foolish indulgence? Probably._

 

Nnnnaaaahhhh!!!! You're Ok with this audience. 

 I've got 7 full size CD players hooked up in various systems. As far as my computer setup, my motto is, "Have laptop and wireless network, will travel." I'm usually surfing Head-Fi while sitting in the sweet spot in front of my 2 channel rig, but I can listen to all sorts of headphones while surfing as well.


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *reivaj* 
_i just want to hear waynes amazing headphones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 ALL OF THEM! lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You would have to come to Cayman for that. But I've got to warn you, a couple of free hours while here on a cruiseship stop won't be enough time. My last Head-Fi visitor spent most of his time in front of my speaker rig while I was spinning vinyl for him. We had a blast and his wife seemed to have as much fun as he did.


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* 
_What I recently discovered is that I'm actually aware (and therefore dissatisfied by) shortcomings in sound quality, even when concentrating on activities such as headfi postings. Although I once thought that listening to background music would require lesser sound quality, I've discovered that for me it isn't so. This is why I'm now upgrading the performance quality of the system at my computer. Is this a foolish indulgence? Probably._

 

Nnnnaaaahhhh!!!! x2

 I think it would be hypocritical to be posting away about great headphones and gear all the while listening to a crap headphone out of a computer!


----------



## piano jazz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_That's great news!


 I don't believe so. I think it's gsferrari.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (this will make no sense to you Vicki)

 Updated Attendee List:
 agile_one
 Voltron
 immtbiker
 jp11801
 NightWoundsTime
 wmcmanus
 Guss2
 Xenia
 Melinda
 flecom
 PsychoZX
 Vorlon1
 boomana
 mrarroyo
 Gloomfire
 tyrion
 Ray Samuels
 Tyll Hertsens
 Mikhail
 mikeg
 Holly
 stevieo
 Mystery Guest
 Icehawk
 arrowmark

*[size=medium]ATTENTION[/size]*
 I would like to get a count for Friday night at Let There Be Sound. Either post in the thread or send me a pm if you will be attending (we need to know how much beer to bring
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_

 

I will be coming down only for Saturday afternoon since I have other Friday and Saturday obligations. 

 But what a group of Head-Fi members and esteemed vendors that will be there! My luck is unreal that such a group would be at the first Head-Fi meet I've attended -- I look forward to meeting everyone.

 I was going to ask what I could bring, but then I thought: You know,
 Single Malt Scotch goes with just about anything, so if I can find locally (good chance I will) I'll bring some along.

 See you all on Saturday, Dec 2.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *piano jazz* 
_I will be coming down only for Saturday afternoon since I have other Friday and Saturday obligations. 

 But what a group of Head-Fi members and esteemed vendors that will be there! My luck is unreal that such a group would be at the first Head-Fi meet I've attended -- I look forward to meeting everyone.

 I was going to ask what I could bring, but then I thought: You know,
 Single Malt Scotch goes with just about anything, so if I can find locally (good chance I will) I'll bring some along.

 See you all on Saturday, Dec 2._

 

We look forward to meeting you. You are in for a treat.!

 Updated Attendee List:
 agile_one*
 Voltron*
 immtbiker
 jp11801*
 NightWoundsTime
 wmcmanus
 Guss2
 Xenia
 Melinda
 flecom*
 PsychoZX*
 Vorlon1
 boomana*
 mrarroyo
 Gloomfire
 tyrion*
 Ray Samuels*
 Tyll Hertsens
 Mikhail
 mikeg
 Holly
 stevieo*
 Mystery Guest
 Icehawk
 arrowmark
 piano jazz

 *Attending Friday night

 ATTENTION
 I would like to get a count for Friday night at Let There Be Sound. Either post in the thread or send me a pm if you will be attending (we need to know how much beer to bring )


----------



## stevieo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* 
_*Wayne* - IMO your 99%/1% explanation is 100% correct, and as you observe, I'm in the 99% group. But, it is your (and a few others') fascination with the plethora of hardware, that guides me (and probably many others like me) in our pursuit to acquire the minimum number of optimally performing products. 

*Steve* - In any case, my interest in Quads derives solely from the reviews that I've read about them. As for the esl-57s, I think that they are the first ones that were produced, which I think was way back in 1957. The Quads, that I'm thinking about now, are the currently produced versions, which I hope are superior to the 57s. But, I've never actually heard or seen them, and I also have no idea how much they cost. I only know that Quad speakers can't be played too loud, and are therefore very appropriate for small room environments. As for selling the SDS, that's highly unlikely, although the Aria may soon pass to others._

 


 mikeg, you the man the with the ducats! go for it.


----------



## stevieo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_stevieo-

 Maybe you were just kidding when you said I was reprehensible but if you inferred any lack of respect for the Mike's modded Denon 2900 from my comment to bring the Supra but leave the CDP, then you are reading something into it that I never thought or implied. To me, he sounded like he didn't want to bring so much gear and I was just encouraging him to bring one of the few SP amps I cannot recall hearing. That one-liner post did not include any judgment about the Denon AT ALL. Sorry, Mike if you thought I was dissing your source!

 I personally think the modified Denon CDPs are amazing. Sleestack had both the 2900 and the 3910 (3900?) with a tube output stage and I loved their sound. Truth be told, I actually looked at Audiogon to check prices on the eXemplar Denons after Mike's "regret" post because I definitely need to upgrade my CDP. Maybe I was thickheaded at the time, but I didn't realize his regret had to do with my suggestion. Like you, I am thrilled that he is bringing it now because I haven't heard one in about a year and it will give me a chance to check it out again. 

 Reprehensibly yours, 
 Al 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

hey voltron,

 you are not reprehensible at all as far as i know but i did have to lay the quilt trip thing down on mikeg just on general principals. sorry i brought you into this. i have had this fight with mikeg before. he hates lugging his "good" stuff to meets for me to enjoy unless it is tip top. it is a personal thing between mikeg & myself. when he was one of the 1st to have a exemplar & i had never heard one he refused to bring it to my 1st fla meet at tyrion & gail's house because it was not burned in to perfection & i was dying to hear it but he only wanted me to hear it in its perfected state. hail to the cheif mikeg.

 no worries mate & don't take me too seriously when i post trash. stevieo


----------



## stevieo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *piano jazz* 
_I will be coming down only for Saturday afternoon since I have other Friday and Saturday obligations. 

 But what a group of Head-Fi members and esteemed vendors that will be there! My luck is unreal that such a group would be at the first Head-Fi meet I've attended -- I look forward to meeting everyone.

 I was going to ask what I could bring, but then I thought: You know,
 Single Malt Scotch goes with just about anything, so if I can find locally (good chance I will) I'll bring some along.

 See you all on Saturday, Dec 2._

 


 wlecome to hear you will make the scene. bring your ears. that is all that is required.

 estemed vendor's & group of head-fi members? that's rich!

 you will have a blast anyway, stevieo


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stevieo* 
_no worries mate & don't take me too seriously when i post trash. stevieo_

 

Never did and never will. Definitely looking forward to hanging in Fla and next time you are in Cali.

 Cheers, Al


----------



## mikeg

Hey Steve, when reading your rants, I always get a big sh** eating grin on my face.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stevieo* 
_hey voltron,

 you are not reprehensible at all as far as i know but i did have to lay the quilt trip thing down on mikeg just on general principals. sorry i brought you into this. i have had this fight with mikeg before. he hates lugging his "good" stuff to meets for me to enjoy unless it is tip top. it is a personal thing between mikeg & myself. when he was one of the 1st to have a exemplar & i had never heard one he refused to bring it to my 1st fla meet at tyrion & gail's house because it was not burned in to perfection & i was dying to hear it but he only wanted me to hear it in its perfected state. hail to the cheif mikeg.

 no worries mate & don't take me too seriously when i post trash. stevieo_


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stevieo* 
_...but i did have to lay the quilt trip thing_

 

Been a while since I've gone quilt shopping, Steve. We should all do that sometime. What a diverse group we have in South Florida. And to think, it's not just me who hangs out with all of the snowbird grannys on alternative weekends!


----------



## flecom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_We look forward to meeting you. You are in for a treat.!

 Updated Attendee List:
 agile_one
 Voltron
 immtbiker
 jp11801
 NightWoundsTime
 wmcmanus
 Guss2
 Xenia
 Melinda
 flecom
 PsychoZX
 Vorlon1
 boomana
 mrarroyo
 Gloomfire
 tyrion
 Ray Samuels
 Tyll Hertsens
 Mikhail
 mikeg
 Holly
 stevieo
 Mystery Guest
 Icehawk
 arrowmark
 piano jazz

 ATTENTION
 I would like to get a count for Friday night at Let There Be Sound. Either post in the thread or send me a pm if you will be attending (we need to know how much beer to bring )_

 

I will be there friday (for once!)... since some people offered their couches fri night lol


----------



## PsychoZX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_ATTENTION
 I would like to get a count for Friday night at Let There Be Sound. Either post in the thread or send me a pm if you will be attending (we need to know how much beer to bring )_

 

I plan on attending friday night.


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_Never did and never will. Definitely looking forward to hanging in Fla and next time you are in Cali.

 Cheers, Al_

 

be carefull what you wish for...

 Stevieo when do you get in, I'm thinking of taking some of the out of towners out for a few beers and whatever


----------



## stevieo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* 
_be carefull what you wish for...

 Stevieo when do you get in, I'm thinking of taking some of the out of towners out for a few beers and whatever_

 

#'s,

 great! just don't leave me there alone. every time i go somewhere with you a personal disaster occurs. i get in wed nite & will be staying at my usual place.

 later,


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* 
_be carefull what you wish for...

 Stevieo when do you get in, I'm thinking of taking some of the out of towners out for a few beers and whatever_

 

I should be available on Friday after 12:00pm. Keep me posted on the pre-pre-meet festivities.


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_I should be available on Friday after 12:00pm._

 

AM or PM? Almost sounded like a Cinderella story...


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* 
_AM or PM? Almost sounded like a Cinderella story..._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_12:00pm_

 

.


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* 
_Stevieo when do you get in, I'm thinking of taking some of the out of towners out for a few beers and whatever_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *steveio* 
_every time i go somewhere with you a personal disaster occurs. i get in wed nite & will be staying at my usual place._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_I should be available on Friday after 12:00pm. Keep me posted on the pre-pre-meet festivities._

 

krikey ... am I going to have to take Fri off just to keep you lot out of trouble?


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* 
_krikey ... am I going to have to take Fri off just to keep you lot out of trouble?_

 

I certainly hope so. As soon as I pop out the E500s and get off the plane at 8am I am assuming I will have a Head-Fi Oatmeal Stout for breakfast!


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_I certainly hope so. As soon as I pop out the E500s and get off the plane at 8am I am assuming I will have a Head-Fi Oatmeal Stout for breakfast!_

 

I will have a lot of catching up to do by the time I meet up with you guys.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* 
_krikey ... am I going to have to take Fri off just to keep you lot out of trouble?_

 

I don't think there is any question.


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_I will have a lot of catching up to do by the time I meet up with you guys.


 I don't think there is any question._

 

"Work is the curse of the drinking class." -- Oscar Wilde


----------



## stevieo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* 
_krikey ... am I going to have to take Fri off just to keep you lot out of trouble?_

 


 agile_one,

 you only make the problems worse.


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_I certainly hope so. As soon as I pop out the E500s and get off the plane at 8am I am assuming I will have a Head-Fi Oatmeal Stout for breakfast!_

 

are you leaving midnight thursday?


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* 
_are you leaving midnight thursday?_

 

After I saw Voltron's post, I remembered that he had told me he is taking a red eye.


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* 
_are you leaving midnight thursday?_

 

11:50pm to be exact. JetBlue non-stop, direct. Arrives 8:01am Friday.

 I assume I will cab to the Amerisuites or some such and drop off stuff. And I know I have been talking smack about drinking by 9:00am, but I can wait until 10:00 or so.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_11:50pm to be exact. JetBlue non-stop, direct. Arrives 8:01am Friday.

 I assume I will cab to the Amerisuites or some such and drop off stuff. And I know I have been talking smack about drinking by 9:00am, but I can wait until 10:00 or so. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

If John needs his beauty sleep, I can pick you up. You could hang at my place (no one will be home except the dogs which are friendly) until John gets his a** out of bed and comes to get you.


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_If John needs his beauty sleep, I can pick you up._

 

Somehow, I don't think sleep will help... DOH!!! Sorry John, I couldn't resist. No offense, I'd say that about any of you thugs.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* 
_Somehow, I don't think sleep will help... DOH!!! Sorry John, I couldn't resist. No offense, I'd say that about any of you thugs._

 

Please share your beauty contest resume with the us thugs.


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_Please share your beauty contest resume with the us thugs.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I've never done well in beauty contests, but I did place 4th in a farting contest once. No lie.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* 
_I've never done well in beauty contests, but I did place 4th in a farting contest once. No lie._

 

I have to admit, that is impressive.


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_I have to admit, that is impressive._

 

but not suprising


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* 
_but not suprising_

 

Not at all.


----------



## Dominat0r

Hey guys, im new here but live in the Broward county area...I read that the meet is on the 2nd and somewhere is Davie? I think i heard Amerisuites? What roads are what talking about here? Are newbies permitted to come? hehe.... Im in Coral Springs, which is about 15mins drive on Sawgrass and 595. Let me know =)

 Im looking for some new headphones and would love to see what you guys have, so bring them if you want to sell them =) Maybe some SR60s, SR80s for a good price..=)


----------



## stevieo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HighLife* 
_Hey guys, im new here but live in the Broward county area...I read that the meet is on the 2nd and somewhere is Davie? I think i heard Amerisuites? What roads are what talking about here? Are newbies permitted to come? hehe.... Im in Coral Springs, which is about 15mins drive on Sawgrass and 595. Let me know =)

 Im looking for some new headphones and would love to see what you guys have, so bring them if you want to sell them =) Maybe some SR60s, SR80s for a good price..=)_

 


 this is not actually a swap meet type of event even though the word "meet" may give that conotation. it is more of a get together of headphone listening people who hang out & listen to other each others really expensive & esoteric stuff & find out what the latest & greatest stuff available is type of meet & then leave wondering where the money will come from to finance an upgrade. you won't find people here hawking headphone gear to sell or see price tags on the equipment.

 you may be better off checking the for sale boards if you are just looking to buy a pair of common cans.


----------



## Dominat0r

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stevieo* 
_this is not actually a swap meet type of event even though the word "meet" may give that conotation. it is more of a get together of headphone listening people who hang out & listen to other each others really expensive & esoteric stuff & find out what the latest & greatest stuff available is type of meet & then leave wondering where the money will come from to finance an upgrade. you won't find people here hawking headphone gear to sell or see price tags on the equipment.

 you may be better off checking the for sale boards if you are just looking to buy a pair of common cans._

 


 Gotcha, thanks for the reply. I was just seeing that you guys in my home town area. Thought i would show alittle support for the meet. I didnt expect to see price tags or anything like a swap meet..I mainly just want to hear a set of them and others...kinda give me a idea of what to buy. If they have there to sell, well just a nice bonus i guess =)

 Just sucks to see all these wonderful sets of phones and can never find them locally to hear them for yourself.


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HighLife* 
_Gotcha, thanks for the reply. I was just seeing that you guys in my home town area. Thought i would show alittle support for the meet. I didnt expect to see price tags or anything like a swap meet..I mainly just want to hear a set of them and others...kinda give me a idea of what to buy._

 

Oh, for sure! You're welcome to come. Everyone is invited. These meets are perfect for new Head-Fi members because they get to hear all kinds of cool headphones and such. I think what Steve was saying is that we don't generally sell gear at the meets, so if that was the main reason you were intending to come, you would be disappointed.


----------



## stevieo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HighLife* 
_Gotcha, thanks for the reply. I was just seeing that you guys in my home town area. Thought i would show alittle support for the meet. I didnt expect to see price tags or anything like a swap meet..I mainly just want to hear a set of them and others...kinda give me a idea of what to buy. If they have there to sell, well just a nice bonus i guess =)

 Just sucks to see all these wonderful sets of phones and can never find them locally to hear them for yourself._

 

hey,

 then go for it! it is a huge experience. contact the meetmaster of ceremonies "tyrion" by p.m. & let him know you want to attend & depending upon his mood & space available he may add you to the list. it is worth a try. 

 amerisuites is located on the south side of broward blvd & just east of pine island rd or university in plantation, i think. i usually go by way of drainage canals in my motor yacht.


----------



## Dominat0r

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* 
_Oh, for sure! You're welcome to come. Everyone is invited. These meets are perfect for new Head-Fi members because they get to hear all kinds of cool headphones and such. I think what Steve was saying is that we don't generally sell gear at the meets, so if that was the main reason you were intending to come, you would be disappointed._

 

Kewl, thanks, i will be coming for the saturday afternoon meet if there is one. I heard Amerisuites? Know what roads thats on? or Addy/phone number?


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HighLife* 
_Kewl, thanks, i will be coming for the saturday afternoon meet if there is one. I heard Amerisuites? Know what roads thats on? or Addy/phone number?_

 

I think all of that info is posted earlier in this thread, probably on the first page. If not, send a PM to tyrion and he'll give you the details. I've been there several times, so I'm kind of on auto pilot. I usually fly my Cesna to these meets and just keep a lookout for Steve's canal yacht.


----------



## PsychoZX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HighLife* 
_Kewl, thanks, i will be coming for the saturday afternoon meet if there is one. I heard Amerisuites? Know what roads thats on? or Addy/phone number?_

 

http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showp...&postcount=131


----------



## tyrion

Amerisuites, 8530 W. BROWARD BLVD, PLANTATION, FL 33324

 Updated Attendee List:
 agile_one*
 Voltron*
 immtbiker
 jp11801*
 NightWoundsTime
 wmcmanus
 Guss2
 Xenia
 Melinda
 flecom*
 PsychoZX*
 Vorlon1
 boomana*
 mrarroyo
 Gloomfire
 tyrion*
 Ray Samuels*
 Tyll Hertsens
 Mikhail
 mikeg
 Holly
 stevieo*
 Mystery Guest
 Icehawk
 arrowmark
 piano jazz
 HighLife

 *Attending Friday night

 ATTENTION
 I would like to get a count for Friday night at Let There Be Sound. Either post in the thread or send me a pm if you will be attending (we need to know how much beer to bring )


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HighLife* 
_Kewl, thanks, i will be coming for the saturday afternoon meet if there is one. I heard Amerisuites? Know what roads thats on? or Addy/phone number?_

 

Highlife welcome and definately come down to the meet, you will find everything from basic portible rigs to some rigs that are out of this world. 

 Oh and welcome to the SoFlo Headfi community "sorry about your wallet"


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_Amerisuites, 8530 W. BROWARD BLVD, PLANTATION, FL 33324

 Updated Attendee List:
 agile_one*
 Voltron*
 immtbiker
 jp11801*
 NightWoundsTime
 wmcmanus
 Guss2
 Xenia
 Melinda
 flecom*
 PsychoZX*
 Vorlon1
 boomana*
 mrarroyo
 Gloomfire
 tyrion*
 Ray Samuels*
 Tyll Hertsens
 Mikhail
 mikeg
 Holly
 stevieo*
 Mystery Guest
 Icehawk
 arrowmark
 piano jazz
 HighLife

 *Attending Friday night

 ATTENTION
 I would like to get a count for Friday night at Let There Be Sound. Either post in the thread or send me a pm if you will be attending (we need to know how much beer to bring )_

 


 Holy Cr*p this is going to me a huge meet.

 With the large attendance and the fact that we a gabby loud bunch can we maybe set up a seperate room for k1000s. We may have a few amps there that are designed to drive them and with their overly open nature it may be hard to appreciate some of them? 

 Maybe the Al and Gene could lend a hand, they will have the nicest throw pillows and candle collection.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* 
_Holy Cr*p this is going to me a huge meet.

 With the large attendance and the fact that we a gabby loud bunch can we maybe set up a seperate room for k1000s. We may have a few amps there that are designed to drive them and with their overly open nature it may be hard to appreciate some of them? 

 Maybe the Al and Gene could lend a hand, they will have the nicest throw pillows and candle collection.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I don't think there is any question that we will need two rooms for use during the day. If it's okay with Ray, Aaron, Gene & Al, it would be a good idea for their rooms to be on the first floor near the meet room. If that is okay, I will try to contact the hotel to see if we can guarantee it.


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_I don't think there is any question that we will need two rooms for use during the day. If it's okay with Ray, Aaron, Gene & Al, it would be a good idea for their rooms to be on the first floor near the meet room. If that is okay, I will try to contact the hotel to see if we can guarantee it._

 

nuestro casa es su casa. Al and I will be happy to entertain well mannered guests bearing high end headphone gear, and perhaps a lovely wood single driver speaker or two.

 Mike - fine with me to try for room close to the meet. This way Al and I will have less distance to stumble after Fri night at Oz's.


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* 
_nuestro casa es su casa. Al and I will be happy to entertain well mannered guests bearing high end headphone gear, and perhaps a lovely wood single driver speaker or two.

 Mike - fine with me to try for room close to the meet. This way Al and I will have less distance to stumble after Fri night at Oz's._

 

What he said^^^


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_If John needs his beauty sleep, I can pick you up. You could hang at my place (no one will be home except the dogs which are friendly) until John gets his a** out of bed and comes to get you._

 

Kind offer Mike, BUT I don't want you wasting time picking me up and dropping me off instead of knocking out some work so you can knock off as early as possible. I would be happy heading someplace for breakfast and hanging around waiting for Sleeping Beauty and Santa Babe to wake up/meet up. We can talk later either way.


----------



## flecom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* 
_Holy Cr*p this is going to me a huge meet.

 With the large attendance and the fact that we a gabby loud bunch can we maybe set up a seperate room for k1000s. We may have a few amps there that are designed to drive them and with their overly open nature it may be hard to appreciate some of them? 

 Maybe the Al and Gene could lend a hand, they will have the nicest throw pillows and candle collection.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 while i agree it would be nice not all the amplifiers that are going to be used for K1000's are only for the K1000's so your kind of limiting it... dunno, it might be worth a try but i have a feeling the K1000's will be living in that room and the amplifiers will have to be lugged back and forth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in other news my dynamight is nearing its final stages of construction... its HEAVY as heck... but it should drive the crap out of anything you throw at it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and have we determined who im crashing with on friday night?


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flecom* 
_while i agree it would be nice not all the amplifiers that are going to be used for K1000's are only for the K1000's so your kind of limiting it... dunno, it might be worth a try but i have a feeling the K1000's will be living in that room and the amplifiers will have to be lugged back and forth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in other news my dynamight is nearing its final stages of construction... its HEAVY as heck... but it should drive the crap out of anything you throw at it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and have we determined who im crashing with on friday night? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

YGPM


----------



## oicdn

I have enough miles...I think(fingers crossed), to fly to Ft Lauderdale and back...but I would need a hotel room and a ride.....crappy.

 That kinda drive...would suck some butthole...well, not teh ride there...but the ride back....

 Waiting to check to see how many miles I have....


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flecom* 
_while i agree it would be nice not all the amplifiers that are going to be used for K1000's are only for the K1000's so your kind of limiting it... dunno, it might be worth a try but i have a feeling the K1000's will be living in that room and the amplifiers will have to be lugged back and forth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in other news my dynamight is nearing its final stages of construction... its HEAVY as heck... but it should drive the crap out of anything you throw at it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and have we determined who im crashing with on friday night? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I will have my si2A3 in the K1000 room. jp will have one or two of his vintage amps in there, I think. I might put my Raptor in there as it drives the K1000 nicely. I am sure there will some others that can stay in that room. 

 We were also thinking of using another room as a quiet room for some higher end gear so people can sit in a comfortable chair for 20 or 30 minutes and really check out the gear. We've always talked about quiet rooms and we've never done it. I think we should give it a try.


----------



## boomana

I would like quiet rooms. Of course that means someone must stay in each room to watch over things throughout the meet. Though owners of said high-end gear might have different ideas, if needs be, I'd help organize some sort of watch sign-up, so no one person would be stuck in one room watching their gear the whole meet (middle school teacher training showing up). Of course, that means I could sign myself up and take over those comfy chairs and...uh...what all will be in those rooms?...for hours


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* 
_I would like quiet rooms. Of course that means someone must stay in each room to watch over things throughout the meet. Though owners of said high-end gear might have different ideas, if needs be, I'd help organize some sort of watch sign-up, so no one person would be stuck in one room watching their gear the whole meet (middle school teacher training showing up). Of course, that means I could sign myself up and take over those comfy chairs and...uh...what all will be in those rooms?...for hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Good thinking and thanks for volunteering.


----------



## mikeg

Mike - Please save some space for my gear, since we'll be arriving late (i.e., about noon). It's a four hour drive from Osprey.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_I will have my si2A3 in the K1000 room. jp will have one or two of his vintage amps in there, I think. I might put my Raptor in there as it drives the K1000 nicely. I am sure there will some others that can stay in that room. 

 We were also thinking of using another room as a quiet room for some higher end gear so people can sit in a comfortable chair for 20 or 30 minutes and really check out the gear. We've always talked about quiet rooms and we've never done it. I think we should give it a try._


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* 
_Mike - Please save some space for my gear, since we'll be arriving late (i.e., about noon). It's a four hour drive from Osprey._

 

Do you want your gear in the quiet room or main room? Either way, we will have space. There are a lot of people coming that will have little or no gear with them.


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_Kind offer Mike, BUT I don't want you wasting time picking me up and dropping me off instead of knocking out some work so you can knock off as early as possible. I would be happy heading someplace for breakfast and hanging around waiting for Sleeping Beauty and Santa Babe to wake up/meet up. We can talk later either way._

 

V-Money I'll be there to get you at the airport I was thinking maybe we can use the wee hours of the am to pick up some of my gear and ferry it to the hotel. This would save me the hassle of jockeying gear around sat am after friday night.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* 
_V-Money I'll be there to get you at the airport I was thinking maybe we can use the wee hours of the am to pick up some of my gear and ferry it to the hotel. This would save me the hassle of jockeying gear around sat am after friday night._

 

V, I think I offered you a better deal. Don't think you have to give in to numbers. Your flying the red eye across the country to hang with us and the first thing he wants you to do is help him move his gear. Unbelievable.


----------



## mikeg

The main room is OK, especially since the R10 will probably travel a bit. *Should I bring the McAlister?* If people want it, then it would be nice to place it near another electrostat setup, where I'll need to connect it to someone's CDP. BTW, I just switched back and forth between my uncle's HD600, and the R10, both driven by a Corda Aria. I was listening to the Lotus Fire "Dance of the Wicked". The quality difference was amazing. The music sounded absolutely lifeless on the HD600, but came fully alive (rich, deep and wide) on the R10. My problem/malady (thanks to headfi communications, and meets) is that I'm so familiar with the R10 and HE90 sound, that I'm unable to enjoy the sound of lesser headphones. The next ones that I'm really eager to hear are a Stax 4070, and an Ultrasone Edition 9. Since the R10 and HE90 are really very old technology, and are no longer made, I'm always on the lookout for equivalent, or superior, headphones that are currently manufactured, and readily available. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_Do you want your gear in the quiet room or main room? Either way, we will have space. There are a lot of people coming that will have little or no gear with them._


----------



## boomana

I thought they were supposed to be drinking by Voltronus's arrival time.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* 
_I thought they were supposed to be drinking by Voltronus's arrival time._

 

I hope not because they will be too far gone by the time I meet up with them and I will be stuck doing all the driving.


----------



## boomana

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_I hope not because they will be too far gone by the time I meet up with them and I will be stuck doing all the driving._

 

Not to mention having to listen to them go on about all the gear they dropped and broke.

 ...dang, this forum is an evil procrastination tool....mussst get baaack toooo work.


----------



## stevieo

mikeg,

 here we go again! of course *bring the mcalliste*r!! what a stupid question.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* 
_The main room is OK, especially since the R10 will probably travel a bit. *Should I bring the McAlister?* If people want it, then it would be nice to place it near another electrostat setup, where I'll need to connect it to someone's CDP. BTW, I just switched back and forth between my uncle's HD600, and the R10, both driven by a Corda Aria. I was listening to the Lotus Fire "Dance of the Wicked". The quality difference was amazing. The music sounded absolutely lifeless on the HD600, but came fully alive (rich, deep and wide) on the R10. My problem/malady (thanks to headfi communications, and meets) is that I'm so familiar with the R10 and HE90 sound, that I'm unable to enjoy the sound of lesser headphones. The next ones that I'm really eager to hear are a Stax 4070, and an Ultrasone Edition 9. Since the R10 and HE90 are really very old technology, and are no longer made, I'm always on the lookout for equivalent, or superior, headphones that are currently manufactured, and readily available._


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_V, I think I offered you a better deal. Don't think you have to give in to numbers. Your flying the red eye across the country to hang with us and the first thing he wants you to do is help him move his gear. Unbelievable.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

shutup you,
 I was gonna let him buy me breakfast but since you had to chime in...


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stevieo* 
_mikeg,

 here we go again! of course *bring the mcalliste*r!! what a stupid question._

 

this coming from a guy who travels to Texas in the summer without any suncreen


----------



## mikeg

Steve, if I offered to bring a 1/4"->1/8" RS adapter, you'll get all excited, and holler - *bring it*.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stevieo* 
_mikeg,

 here we go again! of course *bring the mcalliste*r!! what a stupid question._


----------



## stevieo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* 
_Steve, if I offered to bring a 1/4"->1/8" RS adapter, you'll get all excited, and holler - *bring it*.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

mikeg,

 i would not go that far. but the mcallister is an important amp since we will have other brands of electrostatic amps & headphones at the meet & i think the mcallister should be represented for comparative purposes. don't you agree? probably not, knowing you.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but please bring it anyway. i really do want to hear it again if it is not too much trouble.

 thanks,


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* 
_this coming from a guy who travels to Texas in the summer without any suncreen_

 

Or toothpicks, I'm told.


----------



## Quake1028

Well, due to needing to help a family member out, I had to sell all of my gear. So, I guess at this point I have to back out of the meet. Wouldn't feel right not bringing anything that anyone else could take a listen to. Maybe by the next one I will have some toys to bring.


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gloomfire* 
_Well, due to needing to help a family member out, I had to sell all of my gear. So, I guess at this point I have to back out of the meet. Wouldn't feel right not bringing anything that anyone else could take a listen to. Maybe by the next one I will have some toys to bring._

 

Sheer and utter nonsense! There will be LOTS of gear there, and most of the time at least half of it sits there with nobody listening to it. You should come if you want to. 

 There are other folks from the Tampa area who will be driving over and I'm sure they would be happy to give you a ride (not that I can speak for anyone, mind you). 

 If what you're saying is that money is tight and you don't think you can afford to make the trip, or don't want to be tempted with all sorts of expensive gear that you can't be buying rigt now, then that's fine and would be totally understandable if you wanted to bypass this meet for those types of reasons.

 But to think that you wouldn't be welcome or would somehow be out of place because you don't have any gear to bring/share is REALLY far out there, man! This is EXACTLY why we have these meets. These meets are not designed for the people who have gobs of gear (we can listen to great systems any time) so much as they are for those who are either new to the hobby, still in school, on a restricted budget, etc. Plus it gives everyone a chance to meet each other and interact, learn about new equipment, listen to unfamiliar music, and the like.

 BTW, it's quite admirable of you to be helping out a family member in need, even though it meant that you had to sell some personal possessions that you really enjoyed having. Afterall, headphones and amps are just "stuff" and not at all what really matters.

 As a small incentive, and I know it's not much... but if you show up to the meet, there will be a brand new shiny (actually I'm not sure if they shine or not) pair of KSC-75 waiting for you. I've got several pairs on order as stocking stuffers for my nieces and nephews and you're more than welcome to a pair. Someone remind me though, or I'll forget to bring them!


----------



## Dominat0r

Hey dont feel bad. I dont have anything to bring really cept for myself =) I wanted to come out and check out all the gear that my wallet is going to feel soon =) I know basically 1 person.

 Also, its it my home town...

 I might bring some headphones to check out with amps...and a DAP with some of my favorite music..ill even bring my set of KSC-75s also, just in case.

 Hell if worse comes to worse...we can sit in my car, listen to music...and well...they dont call me HighLife for nuttin!!


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* 
_I thought they were supposed to be drinking by Voltronus's arrival time._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_I hope not because they will be too far gone by the time I meet up with them and I will be stuck doing all the driving._

 

I thought Vicki was the highly-skilled and grammatically-correct designated driver?! I'm confused. When is school out?

 If JP#s is coming all the way to the airport (what, is that like 5 minutes from his house?), then the least I can do is buy him breakfast and move all his crap for him. No brainer.

 When is McManus the Magnanimous going to hook up with us mere mortals? Mike is going to bail on his practice by noon and Gene said he will be arriving with bail money by 1pm or so, but I have not heard any commitments from Santa. Until Vicki is available, we may need reindeer. Step up Santa!

 And Gloomfire should be joining us for the meet at a minimum. Just because you got scammed by the Quotester and did a good deed for a family member doesn't make you any less Head-Fi. Come along and have some fun. Santa even has a present he will place under the electrostats for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 OK, I have been out wining and dining a prospective new partner for my firm all night, so if I am saying anything foolish I will apologize in advance.


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_Step up Santa!_

 

I'm still not sure when I'll be there, but I should be free all day on Friday and would like to be added to the Oz list if that is still possible. Otherwise, the heck with you all! Sorry for the late notice. I had been planning on taking a friend to the Andrea Bocelli concert as an early Christmas present, but (thankfully, sort of) my tickets got cancelled! It was $411 for the pair. Gulp! I've been searching ever since, but can't find any tickets that are even remotely reasonable (not that those were).

 I'm thinking about bringing 2 or 3 nice young ladies with me to the meet. Ok, I lied. Just one really. She says she's a music lover, so I guess that means she could put up with all of the nonsense that goes with it at these rather festive (but always PG rated) events.

  Quote:


 Come along and have some fun. Santa even has a present... 
 

A mere stocking stuffer, as it were.

  Quote:


 OK, I have been out wining and dining a prospective new partner for my firm all night, so if I am saying anything foolish I will apologize in advance. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 

Is this person male or female? I find that women are always fascinated by headphone talk. Did you try it? Guys will kind of look at you all funny, and wonder why you're not into sports. Don't tell them about your Brokeback plans with Gene whatever you do. (That doesn't qualify as a sport, BTW.)


----------



## boomana

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_I thought Vicki was the highly-skilled and grammatically-correct designated driver?! I'm confused. When is school out?

 OK, I have been out wining and dining a prospective new partner for my firm all night, so if I am saying anything foolish I will apologize in advance. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

School's out at 2:45, but with time needed to wash and clear the middle-school dust off my psyche (you don't want to sign responsibility contracts for every infraction, now do you?), my noteworthy talents for navigating a 10-year-old Buick through the treacherous streets of S. Florida cannot be put to use for at least a couple hours. However, as jp#'s home is between mine and Oz's store, I'd be willing to play chauffeur if desired. Just tell jp to roast up some more of those tasty coffee beans as payment for my services. 

 Apologies for foolishness? Have you been reading these posts?


----------



## boomana

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* 
_
 I'm thinking about bringing 2 or 3 nice young ladies with me to the meet. Ok, I lied. Just one really. She says she's a music lover, so I guess that means she could put up with all of the nonsense that goes with it at these rather festive (but always PG rated) events._

 

Team Girl-fi!!!


  Quote:


 I find that women are always fascinated by headphone talk. Did you try it? 
 

Huh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As a representative for my gender, I can only believe you must also have been drinking or are stranger than previously reported. I like headphones, but please don't talk about them at dinner...egad, man!

 EDIT: On second thought, perhaps you're just the fun sort of saboteur, and in that case, carry on.


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* 
_Huh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As a representative for my gender, I can only believe you must also have been drinking or are stranger than previously reported. I like headphones, but please don't talk about them at dinner...egad, man!_

 

I find that they like it when I talk about accounting as well.


----------



## boomana

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* 
_I find that they like it when I talk about accounting as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

But do you wear the Santa costume when engaging in such delightful monologues (word choice intended)? You might be excused from verbal folly if appropriate costumes are selected.


----------



## Wmcmanus

No, the Santa work is seasonal, as you might imagine. 

 I rely instead on eye contact, verbal inflection, and hand gestures (including an occasional butt squeeze when their attention begins to drift). Nice girls, one and all. I haven't graduated to women yet, so no offense intended with my word choice.


----------



## boomana

Might I suggest a how-to manual of sorts. There's no reason to keep your artistry away from less adept males who, by all accounts, are floundering in a sea of unconquered women. Why deprive them of your knowledge and tips for charm?


----------



## Wmcmanus

You're good, Vicki! I could make some serious coin on this deal. A book maybe? Complete with illustrations of the butt squeeze, or do you think a verbal would suffice? Should I use Thor as my pen name?


----------



## boomana

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* 
_You're good, Vicki! I could make some serious coin on this deal. A book maybe? Complete with illustrations of the butt squeeze, or do you think a verbal would suffice? Should I use Thor as my pen name?_

 

Thor is good, but a bit hackneyed. Try Thoth, the bird-headed god of wisdom and writing. Illustrations would be a welcome addition, but keeping with the pedagogical nature of the text, I wouldn't suggest that only one version of the butt squeeze be represented, but many...a series...perhaps with clinical observations and footnotes as to their efficacy in a variety of situations.


----------



## Wmcmanus

As much as you have my laughing, I think it would be best if I bowed out, however ungracefully, at this time. I don't want to lose my job, and there's no telling what the boss might say if he reads this idle banter!


----------



## boomana

Just as well. I have approx. one hour to tune my babblings on professional ethics and the effects on learning (true) and then I'm off to teach the kiddies the joys of the adverbial phrase.

 EDIT: dang...can't speeel at 4:30AM


----------



## Wmcmanus

Ok, so we're now officially back to the regularly scheduled program. Hope everyone enjoyed sitting in on the chatroom discussion that Vicki and I just had. Hey! If you don't like, then YOU can hang out here at 4:30am when you can't sleep! Good luck in dealing with your crunch time task list, Vicki.


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* 
_School's out at 2:45, but with time needed to wash and clear the middle-school dust off my psyche (you don't want to sign responsibility contracts for every infraction, now do you?), my noteworthy talents for navigating a 10-year-old Buick through the treacherous streets of S. Florida cannot be put to use for at least a couple hours. However, as jp#'s home is between mine and Oz's store, I'd be willing to play chauffeur if desired. Just tell jp to roast up some more of those tasty coffee beans as payment for my services. 

 Apologies for foolishness? Have you been reading these posts?_

 

just placed an order for green beans today you will have a choice of several choice coffees. I'll make sure I have a batch in the roaster for you


----------



## tyrion

Do you people ever sleep?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Wayne, you are on the Friday night list. 

 Gloomfire, that was a nice thing you did. I may have an original Go-Vibe somewhere around here. If I can find it, I will include it with the other offers. I am keeping you on the list until I hear you are definitely not coming.

 Amerisuites, 8530 W. BROWARD BLVD, PLANTATION, FL 33324

 Updated Attendee List:
 agile_one*
 Voltron*
 immtbiker
 jp11801*
 NightWoundsTime
 wmcmanus*
 Guss2
 Xenia
 Melinda
 flecom*
 PsychoZX*
 Vorlon1
 boomana*
 mrarroyo
 Gloomfire
 tyrion*
 Ray Samuels*
 Tyll Hertsens
 Mikhail
 mikeg
 Holly
 stevieo*
 Mystery Guest
 Icehawk
 arrowmark
 piano jazz
 HighLife

 *Attending Friday night

 ATTENTION
 I would like to get a count for Friday night at Let There Be Sound. Either post in the thread or send me a pm if you will be attending (we need to know how much beer to bring )


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_Do you people ever sleep?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wayne, you are on the Friday night list. 

 Gloomfire, that was a nice thing you did. I may have an original Go-Vibe somewhere around here. If I can find it, I will include it with the other offers. I am keeping you on the list until I hear you are definitely not coming._

 

25 pages of posts and we are still 2 + weeks away from the meet 

 Gloomfire I may have a portable minidisc player foating around here somewhere with some blanks I never used. If you can figure out who to get software from your computer you can have it.


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* 
_Or toothpicks, I'm told._

 

toothpicks he brought but lost them, this only became an issue at bed time, as everyone now is aware Stevieo can not sleep without his toothpicks.


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_Do you people ever sleep?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Indeed - Vicky and Wayne give new meaning to to oft used phrase, "You snooze, you lose."

 Vicky, I hope you finished the treatise and are staying awake while learning the chilluns their verb modifiers.

 Wayne, there may be hope for you, yet. Keep talking to Vicky, and she can possibly get you cleaned up enough for conversation with the fairer sex. As much as they seem to like your headphone and accounting talk, it just may be the crazed expression in your eyes that has them mesmerized. Just a thought. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now, as Wayne said, back to the topic of the thread ... the best FL meet ever.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* 
_Now, as Wayne said, back to the topic of the thread ... the best FL meet ever._

 

Talk about pressure.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Somehow it will all come together, unless I am too drunk, in which case your in charge.


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* 
_25 pages of posts and we are still 2 + weeks away from the meet_

 

And over 5,800 views! Incredible that others would look at this drivel, or is it just the incredibly compulsive addicts that are speed-posting in here looking at the thread every five minutes?


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_And over 5,800 views! Incredible that others would look at this drivel, or is it just the incredibly compulsive addicts that are speed-posting in here looking at the thread every five minutes?_

 

It is our ability to read each others drivel and still actually get together over and over again, that make Florida meets the best in the country!


----------



## mikeg

Steve, I'm happy to bring it. Most exciting, however, is the opportunity, that I will shortly have, to bring to meets Peter McAlister's latest creation in electrostatic headphone amps. I expect to get it, when my HE90 is returned from Germany. Hopefully, that'll be before the end of January. For me, the real test of this newly designed McAlister amp. wiil be how well it compares to the HEV90. I told Peter that his present amp.'s (i.e., my amp's)performance is about 85% that of the HEV90. This was a percentage value first mentioned by Wayne, and with which I fully agree. Hopefully, Peter's new design will at least reach the 100% level. And, I think that this McAlister amp's cost is substantially less than $2K. Actually, the reference standards for me are the HEV90, the HE90, the SDS, and the R10, and I always look for headphones and amps whereby to raise these standards.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stevieo* 
_mikeg,

 i would not go that far. but the mcallister is an important amp since we will have other brands of electrostatic amps & headphones at the meet & i think the mcallister should be represented for comparative purposes. don't you agree? probably not, knowing you.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but please bring it anyway. i really do want to hear it again if it is not too much trouble.

 thanks,_


----------



## tyrion

Mike, don't worry about Steve, a group of us are going to kick his a** for the way he has treated you.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Having said that, you are bringing the amp, aren't you.


----------



## mikeg

*Yes*.
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_Mike, don't worry about Steve, a group of us are going to kick his a** for the way he has treated you.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Having said that, you are bringing the amp, aren't you.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_Mike, don't worry about Steve, a group of us are going to kick his a** for the way he has treated you.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

What? We need a reason? I thought Steveio needed a daily *****kicking just to wake up in the morning.

 And, btw, where's a mod when you need one. This thread is getting worse than a freakin' AOL high school chat room.


----------



## tyrion

We need to keep this thread on topic or I will be forced to lock it.


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* 
_Steve, I'm happy to bring it. Most exciting, however, is the opportunity, that I will shortly have, to bring to meets Peter McAlister's latest creation in electrostatic headphone amps. I expect to get it, when my HE90 is returned from Germany. Hopefully, that'll be before the end of January. For me, the real test of this newly designed McAlister amp. wiil be how well it compares to the HEV90. I told Peter that his present amp.'s (i.e., my amp's)performance is about 85% that of the HEV90. This was a percentage value first mentioned by Wayne, and with which I fully agree. Hopefully, Peter's new design will at least reach the 100% level. And, I think that this McAlister amp's cost is substantially less than $2K. Actually, the reference standards for me are the HEV90, the HE90, the SDS, and the R10, and I always look for headphones and amps whereby to raise these standards._

 

Yada, yada, yada... what's up with this guy? He's always talking about serious stuff! It's posts like this, in the midst of our inane chit chat, that keep this thread from being locked! Good to know that someone will be coming to this meet with a game plan in mind. Numbers will probably be half crocked on his sour beer by the time we get started.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* 
_Yada, yada, yada... what's up with this guy? He's always talking about serious stuff! It's posts like this, in the midst of our inane chit chat, that keep this thread from being locked! Good to know that someone will be coming to this meet with a game plan in mind. Numbers will probably be half crocked on his sour beer by the time we get started._

 

So Wayne, what time should numbers, V man and I pick you up on Friday afternoon? We are doing a tour of beer bars in Miami-Dade and Broward Counties.


----------



## mikeg

Mike - Since the meet is the usual whole day affair, where will one be able to get a sandwich, or pizza, or whatever?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_Mike, don't worry about Steve, a group of us are going to kick his a** for the way he has treated you.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Having said that, you are bringing the amp, aren't you.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* 
_Mike - Since the meet is the usual whole day affair, where will one be able to get a sandwich, or pizza, or whatever?_

 

You people want food too. Haven't I done enough. Maybe I should have some massage therapists available for us after a hard day of listening to music. Wait a minute, I may be on to something here.... Take, take, take, that's all I am reading.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't worry, as always, we will have food.


----------



## boomana

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_Maybe I should have some massage therapists available for us after a hard day of listening to music._

 

Thank you. That would be very nice.


----------



## mikeg

Your guys' chatter keeps me entertained, while the international implications of this multi-national hobby of ours are a constant reminder that it's a serious and urgent endevour.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BTW, last evening I discovered that perhaps the best way to compare components is by listening to border-line quality CDs, rather than High quality ones. When listening to the original cast album of "Fiddler On the Roof", using my R10 connected to the Corda Aria, the sound was flat, remote, and really lacked bass. But, when I played the same CD, listening to the R10 connected to the SDS, the sound stage became broad, the sound was full and had impact, as well as adequate bass. The point is that this dramatic improvement, using the same border line quality recording played on these different systems, clearly showed the substantial superiority of the better system. But, had I used a higher quality recording (i.e., one that sounded great on the inferior system), I doubt that the superiority of the better system would have been as evident.

 Here's a suggestion for this, or a future meet. Perhaps we could "line up" several adjoining systems, in increasing order of generally agreed-upon performance quality, so that newer members (as well as others) can obtain a quick understanding of the benefits that are gained with increased cost. 


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* 
_Yada, yada, yada... what's up with this guy? He's always talking about serious stuff! It's posts like this, in the midst of our inane chit chat, that keep this thread from being locked! Good to know that someone will be coming to this meet with a game plan in mind. Numbers will probably be half crocked on his sour beer by the time we get started._


----------



## mikeg

Hey, I'm willing to help. I'll distribute the menus. Seriously, Mike, you're doing a phenomenal job, for which I'm really greateful. Please let me know whether there's anyway that I can help. BTW, have you taken peoples' special dietary preferences into account.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_You people want food too. Haven't I done enough. Maybe I should have some massage therapists available for us after a hard day of listening to music. Wait a minute, I may be on to something here.... Take, take, take, that's all I am reading.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't worry, as always, we will have food._


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* 
_Hey, I'm willing to help. I'll distribute the menus. Seriously, Mike, you're doing a *[size=medium]phenomenal job[/size]*, for which I'm really greateful. Please let me know whether there's anyway that I can help. BTW, have you taken peoples' special dietary preferences into account.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Gee Mike, I appreciate the accolades but you could have been a little less obvious. We will provide Kosher meals, low carb, high fat or whatever else is needed.


----------



## NightWoundsTime

Alright you bastards (and wenches, wouldn't want to be discriminatory. Oh and I'm just talking about tools in my shop, what did you think I meant?)

 Anyway what was the point? Oh yes I got my plane ticket finally. Good thing I waited because the prices actually came DOWN since a couple weeks ago. Round trip only set me back $123.60. I'll be arriving in Ft Lauderdale at 10:45 PM on Friday. If nobody's sober I understand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm coming gearless, just going to throw in a few good records to assault the other rigs with. Numbs I know we talked about that Grado cart but since this thing is so huge and the weekend is packed, let's save that for a mini-meet first of the year (SoFla or Tampa, doesn't really matter to me).

 Trip out is at 4:40 on Sunday.


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_You people want food too. Haven't I done enough. Maybe I should have some massage therapists available for us after a hard day of listening to music. Wait a minute, I may be on to something here.... Take, take, take, that's all I am reading.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't worry, as always, we will have food._

 

Vicki willl there be cookies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just finished the cookies you brought a few days ago damn they were good and no animals were harmed in their production


----------



## NightWoundsTime

WhAT? I post and all you pollies shut up? This thread has been insane for days, then I speak up and it's like "ew he's coming?". Feh. Sorry that's half a bottle of wine speaking (Thanksgiving bonus, some crap wine I've never once delivered in 4 months at this job, lol).

 Oh finally Numbs beats me to posting, and it's very worthless. Yay.

 Edit again, wait cookies aren't worthless. Sorry Vicki. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yet again: Oh yeah who's got a room hookup fo me? (will gladly split a room if anyone else is tardy like meh.)


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NightWoundsTime* 
_Alright you bastards (and wenches, wouldn't want to be discriminatory. Oh and I'm just talking about tools in my shop, what did you think I meant?)

 Anyway what was the point? Oh yes I got my plane ticket finally. Good thing I waited because the prices actually came DOWN since a couple weeks ago. Round trip only set me back $123.60. I'll be arriving in Ft Lauderdale at 10:45 PM on Friday. If nobody's sober I understand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm coming gearless, just going to throw in a few good records to assault the other rigs with. Numbs I know we talked about that Grado cart but since this thing is so huge and the weekend is packed, let's save that for a mini-meet first of the year (SoFla or Tampa, doesn't really matter to me).

 Trip out is at 4:40 on Sunday._

 

WOO HOO! Glad you are locked and loaded! As to a room, check with Mike or Gene because flecom was asking the same and offers of some kind were made. If not taken, you can crash in our suite.

 I've been in a deposition all day (boring lawyer stuff) so I couldn't do that before.


----------



## NightWoundsTime

Yaaahhh... with all the exchanges between you & Gene I might have to pass on crashing anywhere near you. Can't blame ya for loving the guy though.


----------



## boomana

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* 
_Vicki willl there be cookies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just finished the cookies you brought a few days ago damn they were good and no animals were harmed in their production_

 

Cookies? Maybe. I'm in more of a pie mood these days. I'm working on an apple with a hint of lime. I don't quite have it right yet and no time to tweak (vocab crossing borders). Post Thanksgiving though...we'll see what mood hits then. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* 
_WhAT? I post and all you pollies shut up? This thread has been insane for days, then I speak up and it's like "ew he's coming?". Feh._

 

Feh? Nobody says "feh" anymore. I thought you were a young guy. The last person I heard say that was Mr. Morty Brownstein. He was 93 and now he's dead. 

 Speaking of dead people, you must all rush out and buy Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina's Missa Pro Defunctus. A fellow head-fier recommended this so I may extend my requiem tour. I need sleep, but can't stop listening.


----------



## mikeg

Please also sample Josquin Desprez's "Missa Hercules Dux Ferrariae." It's pure magic. BTW, the recording is Stradivarius STR 33674.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* 
_Speaking of dead people, you must all rush out and buy Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina's Missa Pro Defunctus. A fellow head-fier recommended this so I may extend my requiem tour. I need sleep, but can't stop listening._


----------



## boomana

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* 
_Please also sample Josquin Desprez's "Missa Hercules Dux Ferrariae." It's pure magic. BTW, the recording is Stradivarius STR 33674._

 

Thanks. If I recall correctly, this meet's about music and beer. Since I don't indulge in the latter, perhaps you all might help me out with the former and bring your favorite CDs of liturgical music or requiems (my current interests) along. That, of course, is assuming you have favorite masses, etc.


----------



## mikeg

It began about music and beer, but now it's about beer and gear.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* 
_Thanks. If I recall correctly, this meet's about music and beer. Since I don't indulge in the latter, perhaps you all might help me out with the former and bring your favorite CDs of liturgical music or requiems (my current interests) along. That, of course, is assuming you have favorite masses, etc._


----------



## tyrion

Vicky and Mike, I had no idea what either of your were talking about in the last few posts until you mentioned "beer and gear". You two can focus on that other stuff, it's "beer and gear" for me.


----------



## mikeg

Michael, we were discussing liturgical music. It's a subject that you surely contemplate while sleeping off the typical post-meet beer fest.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_Vicky and Mike, I had no idea what either of your were talking about in the last few posts until you mentioned "beer and gear". You two can focus on that other stuff, it's "beer and gear" for me._


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* 
_It began about music and beer, but now it's about beer and gear._

 

Somebody is going to have to be assigned to keep a close eye on this guy at the meet! He's starting to get a little frisky with his posts. He's drifting dangerously away from the important topic of electrostat amps and into the domain of crazy good fun. Did Mike and Holly RSVP for the Friday night Oz fest session?


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* 
_Michael, we were discussing liturgical music. It's a subject that you surely contemplate while sleeping off the typical post-meet beer fest.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It sounds religious to me, which means as a moderator I will have to delete the posts as religious discussions are not permitted on Head-Fi. Shame on you two.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* 
_Somebody is going to have to be assigned to keep a close eye on this guy at the meet! He's starting to get a little frisky with his posts. He's drifting dangerously away from the important topic of electrostat amps and into the domain of crazy good fun. Did Mike and Holly RSVP for the Friday night Oz fest session?_

 

Unfortunately, they will not be arriving until Saturday, around noon.


----------



## Dominat0r

hey guys, i know you have elite gear..but i was wondering if anyone is going to bring a small portable style amp? Really want to pick one up, but would love to hear some of my choices. 

 So bring your port amps if you have room...i should have my HD555's by the time the meet happens.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HighLife* 
_hey guys, i know you have elite gear..but i was wondering if anyone is going to bring a small portable style amp? Really want to pick one up, but would love to hear some of my choices. 

 So bring your port amps if you have room...i should have my HD555's by the time the meet happens._

 

There will be a bunch of portable amps including but not limited to the Hornet and Tomahawk that Ray Samuels will have with him.


----------



## Dominat0r

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_There will be a bunch of portable amps including but not limited to the Hornet and Tomahawk that Ray Samuels will have with him._

 


 Ohhh thank you mucho....trying to decide whats my best option for my puter. 

 Thinking a new sound card or a new amp. I have the A2 plat now.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HighLife* 
_Ohhh thank you mucho....trying to decide whats my best option for my puter. 

 Thinking a new sound card or a new amp. I have the A2 plat now._

 

You are in the right place at the right time.


----------



## Wmcmanus

Stax 4070 update: URGH!!! 

 After waiting for 3 weeks and not hearing a peep out of pricejapan, I decided to follow up with them. Apparently they were happy to take my money but weren't prepared to do anything else for me. See below, but start at the bottom and work back. 

 Looks like it will be (at least) Christmas time before I get the 4070. I'll have to look around the place to see if I can find any other headphones to listen to in the meantime! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 >From: "PriceJapan-order" <order@pricejapan.com>
 >To: "Wayne McManus" <w_mcmanus@hotmail.com>
 >Subject: Re: [Order] STAX 4070
 >Date: Fri, 17 Nov 2006 01:02:30 +0900
 >
 >we placed its order on 11/12
 >
 >Don't be suprised.
 >
 >It will come to us around " the end of December "
 >
 >
 >Please tell us whether you can wait it, or you want to cancel its 
 >order and to be refunded.
 >
 >
 >
 >
 >Kaneda
 >www.pricejapan.com
 >
 >
 >
 >
 >----- Original Message ----- From: "Wayne McManus" 
 ><w_mcmanus@hotmail.com>
 >To: <order@pricejapan.com>
 >Sent: Thursday, November 16, 2006 6:02 PM
 >Subject: Re: [Order] STAX 4070
 >
 >
 >>Hi Keneda,
 >>
 >>Any news about this? Has the order now been placed with Stax? I'm 
 >>kind of concerned because it is an expensive item, so please keep 
 >>me informed.
 >>
 >>Thanks,
 >>
 >>Wayne
 >>
 >>
 >>
 >>
 >>>From: "PriceJapan-order" <order@pricejapan.com>
 >>>To: "Wayne McManus" <w_mcmanus@hotmail.com>
 >>>Subject: Re: [Order] STAX 4070
 >>>Date: Sat, 11 Nov 2006 19:04:18 +0900
 >>>
 >>>Sorry to say that we have not proceeded your order.
 >>>
 >>>1. You can ask full refund via paypal.
 >>>
 >>>2. If you still want it, we will order it to STAX factory.
 >>>
 >>>( it may take 1-2 weeks to get it here, sorry.)
 >>>
 >>>
 >>>
 >>>Sorry again.
 >>>
 >>>
 >>>Kaneda
 >>>www.pricejapan.com
 >>>
 >>>
 >>>
 >>>----- Original Message ----- From: "Wayne McManus" 
 >>><w_mcmanus@hotmail.com>
 >>>To: <order@pricejapan.com>
 >>>Sent: Saturday, November 11, 2006 5:20 PM
 >>>Subject: RE: [Order] STAX 4070
 >>>
 >>>
 >>>>Can you please confirm whether or not this package has been sent 
 >>>>via EMS? If the package has already been sent, can you provide a 
 >>>>tracking number? If the package has not yet been sent, can you 
 >>>>provide an approximate shipment date?
 >>>>
 >>>>Thank you.
 >>>>
 >>>>Wayne
 >>>>
 >>>>

 I've always had good luk with pricejapan in the past, but then again, everything I've ordered from them has been in stock and ready for shipment. You do save quite a bit because of their excellent pricing, but the customer service leaves a little to be desired IMO.

 These headphones cost $1,254 and this was paid for immediately on October 20th. Then no communication for 3 weeks, and then a bare bones reply after I contacted them. You would think that after giving a customer a "1-2 weeks" estimate that you would keep him in the loop after finding out it would be more like 6-7 weeks! It's pretty simple. When you get updates, pass the info on to the customer. Oh well, no biggie.


----------



## mikeg

Should I bring a fixup Super mini headphone amp?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HighLife* 
_hey guys, i know you have elite gear..but i was wondering if anyone is going to bring a small portable style amp? Really want to pick one up, but would love to hear some of my choices. 

 So bring your port amps if you have room...i should have my HD555's by the time the meet happens._


----------



## Dominat0r

Would be awesome if you could....i want to test out as many as i can to get a good feeling of which i want. 

 Thanks =)


----------



## mikeg

Wayne, perhaps Holly can loan you one of hers.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* 
_Looks like it will be (at least) Christmas time before I get the 4070. *I'll have to look around the place to see if I can find any other headphones to listen to in the meantime!*





>>>>_


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* 
_Wayne, perhaps Holly can loan you one of hers.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Mike, I'm telling you, man... they really need to sign you up at one of the local comedy clubs! You've been cracking me up of late. I'm actually LOL (laughing out loud).


----------



## Voltron

Stax 4070 available on eBay

 Buy it Now price: US $1,399.00 and it says in stock and available.

 Shipping costs: US $60.00
 Expedited Flat Rate Shipping Service
 Service to United States
 (more services) 
 Ships to: Worldwide 
 Item location: Tokyo, Japan 


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* 
_Stax 4070 update: URGH!!! 

 After waiting for 3 weeks and not hearing a peep out of pricejapan, I decided to follow up with them. Apparently they were happy to take my money but weren't prepared to do anything else for me. See below, but start at the bottom and work back. 

 Looks like it will be (at least) Christmas time before I get the 4070. I'll have to look around the place to see if I can find any other headphones to listen to in the meantime! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_Stax 4070 available on eBay

 Buy it Now price: US $1,399.00 and it says in stock and available.

 Shipping costs: US $60.00
 Expedited Flat Rate Shipping Service
 Service to United States
 (more services) 
 Ships to: Worldwide 
 Item location: Tokyo, Japan_

 

Buy it now, ship it to you whenever we feel like it! Go for it, Al. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'll get mine at the same time and still be $200 ahead.


----------



## Voltron

In answer to the question "Please tell us whether you can wait it, or you want to cancel its order and to be refunded," I would first laugh at the great Japanglish phrasing and then opt for the refund.


----------



## immtbiker

Wayne, by the time you get it, the 4080 will be out in Japan. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My friend Carlton (the bouncer at the National Meet) is in Fuki-somewhere Japan right now. If you want, I can see if he can ship one to Florida).
 Of course you would have to pay the usual "I gotta listen to it first for 3 months fee" that is in our usual accordance. 
 ...and after all of that thread crapping banter between you and Vicky, I would tell you two to get a room, but then we would use it as a music room anyway.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry Vicky, but when you meet me, you'll know that remark had no ill intentions.
 3 mods in this thread, all on the verge of losing our high paying Head-Fi jobs.


----------



## boomana

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_...and after all of that thread crapping banter between you and Vicky, I would tell you two to get a room, but then we would use it as a music room anyway.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry Vicky, but when you meet me, you'll know that remark had no ill intentions.
 3 mods in this thread, all on the verge of losing our high paying Head-Fi jobs._

 

I suppose if Al and Gene can get a room, so can Wayne and I. Though I understand the boys have chosen a color scheme already and narrowed the fabic choices down to two. Perhaps they won't want us in the neighborhood.


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* 
_I suppose if Al and Gene can get a room, so can Wayne and I. Though I understand the boys have chosen a color scheme already and narrowed the fabic choices down to two. Perhaps they won't want us in the neighborhood._

 

If my wife only knew what I have started here...

 But anyway, which one would you pick? They both just scream Fall in Fla to me:


----------



## tyrion

I go drinking with jp for a couple of hours and this thread just goes right into the gutter, which after a couple of hours with jp, I feel like I am crawling out of. Vicky, Wayne, Al and Gene, this thread has gone to places not South Florida Meet thread has gone before and quite frankly, it is scaring me. 
 This was the official drink of the evening.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* 
_I suppose if Al and Gene can get a room, so can Wayne and I. Though I understand the boys have chosen a color scheme already and narrowed the fabic choices down to two. Perhaps they won't want us in the neighborhood._

 

Once the fabric is chosen, I think we can safely say "the honeymoon is over".
 We can probably look forward to the first big fight, and then by the time they make up, they will be 3500 miles away and the make-up "you know what" will be an impossible task.
 Although...waiting for a second chance at the National can be their version of the academy award winning movie "Same Time, Next Year".

 As far as the neighborhood goes, once this meet is over, the real estate value will drop faster than gas prices did while trying to keep the 'publicans in the house. We should buy then (low) and then sell (high) when people forget about us.


----------



## mikeg

Just to get the topic back into a more serious vein, Holly and I just finished watching an approx. 4 hour Mussorgsky opera called "Boris Godunov". It is an absolutley mind bending experience. Not a sweet aria in the whole work, but the dramatic and intense singing and music really keep you on the edge of your seat. Needless to say, knowing the plot helps, and the subtitles are invaluable. The Russian voices, the drama, the acting, it's all truly breathtaking. As for my rig, it's a 43" Plasma Pioneer monitor, the receiver is a third rate Onkyo that I bought used off ebay, and the sound's from three small Epos speakers. I really hope to improve the audio portion of this setup some day, but as for the program material, I urge you'all to play some operas on your home theaters. But, for critical audio listening, with eyes closed and mind open, I prefer top notch headphones, for now.


----------



## gpalmer

Hmmmm, darn that weekend is busy. I got one of the first hundred Saturn Sky RedLines and I was going to go on a cruise down there over all the bridges in the Keys if my wife can make it. (Of course, GM managed to lose it for a month at the factory! D'Oh! It's mine now though!) If my wife can't make it for the cruise though I might be dropping by to visit, it'd be great to see you folks again!


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gpalmer* 
_Hmmmm, darn that weekend is busy. I got one of the first hundred Saturn Sky RedLines and I was going to go on a cruise down there over all the bridges in the Keys if my wife can make it. (Of course, GM managed to lose it for a month at the factory! D'Oh! It's mine now though!) If my wife can't make it for the cruise though I might be dropping by to visit, it'd be great to see you folks again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Greg ... the meet is practically on your way to the keys - just park that Sky for the day, and pop in. It'll be fun ... really.

 btw, is this your new ride?


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_But anyway, which one would you pick? They both just scream Fall in Fla to me:







_

 

The one on the right ... it's just darling.


----------



## Wmcmanus

Man, that car is almost as bad as the maxi scooter I'm drolling over: 

http://www.yamaha-motor-europe.com/p...r/nightmax.jsp

 The colors would work well together too... is it wrong to prefer scooters over motorcycles?


----------



## gpalmer

Mine is in a lovely shade of Slap-The-Trooper red. I've been practicing driving the speed limit real hard! I haven't gotten any shots since it was cleaned up, here are a couple bad ones from when it first got in...




 This one was before the techs spotted me, one's hidden behind the hood. The gentleman with the pop bottle actually had the nerve to set it inside my car. Very shortly after I walked up and gave him and the bottle the look of death he disappeared pretty quick (with the bottle in hand)


----------



## gpalmer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* 
_is it wrong to prefer scooters over motorcycles?_

 

Uhhh, Hell Yes!!!! Poor me, at least I was forced into my color choice so it's not really a mid life crisis... (Nobody else believes that either). My contention is you have to have grown up before you can have a mid-life crisis!


----------



## gpalmer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Man, that car is almost as bad as the maxi scooter I'm drolling over: 

http://www.yamaha-motor-europe.com/p...r/nightmax.jsp

 The colors would work well together too... is it wrong to prefer scooters over motorcycles?_

 

But I do have to say that's a manly scooter!


----------



## boomana

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I go drinking with jp for a couple of hours and this thread just goes right into the gutter, which after a couple of hours with jp, I feel like I am crawling out of. Vicky, Wayne, Al and Gene, this thread has gone to places not South Florida Meet thread has gone before and quite frankly, it is scaring me. 
 This was the official drink of the evening.





_

 

The meet isn't for two more weeks, and you are already drinking up the beer and now smoking amps as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Forget the idle chatter of others (btw, Wayne and I did have humanitarian interests at heart), you and jp are in danger of taking the meet's purported theme too far!!! Perhaps we should all join Mike and Holly in opera viewing to avoid creating a sordid one of our own.


----------



## boomana

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If my wife only knew what I have started here...

 But anyway, which one would you pick? They both just scream Fall in Fla to me:







_

 

I swear I had a little smock-type shirt in the fabric on the left back in the 70s; and although my fashion sense has never been admired, I hold fast to the rule that one need never wear anything worn during puberty years (the rule emerged with the resurgence of tie-dye a few years back). I now apply the same to home decor. 

 Okay, I'll stop. It's my last all-nighter for hopefully a loooonnng time. Graduate school completed Wed. Catch up with work duties tonight. From now on, it will be only posts about gear, music, and beer.


----------



## Voltron

Is graduate school completed, as in you are done? Congrats especially if that is true, but congrats even if you are only done for the semester! My wife is a PhD but is currently back in grad school getting her teaching credential so she can teach high school. 

 Good luck with the last all-nighter!


----------



## boomana

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is graduate school completed, as in you are done? Congrats especially if that is true, but congrats even if you are only done for the semester! My wife is a PhD but is currently back in grad school getting her teaching credential so she can teach high school. 

 Good luck with the last all-nighter! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Just completed work for M.Ed. Will graduate the Friday after the meet. Since I started work at the university's lab school, it's tempting to continue as tuition is free (or almost: fees and whatnot), but for right now, I don't even want to think about it.


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just completed work for M.Ed. Will graduate the Friday after the meet. Since I started work at the university's lab school, it's tempting to continue as tuition is free (or almost: fees and whatnot), but for right now, I don't even want to think about it._

 

Well, even if you don't indulge in drink as a rule, we will have to raise a glass (or two--what's the other hand for, after all?) to your achievement!


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, even if you don't indulge in drink as a rule, we will have to raise a glass (or two--what's the other hand for, after all?) to your achievement!_

 

Yes, indeed! Most definitely a beer worthy event to celebrate. Congrats!


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gpalmer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_But I do have to say that's a manly scooter! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Indeed it is! If you click on some of the other pic icons at that link, you'll see it from better angles. Before deciding whether to buy one, Santa is going to rent a more toned down, laid back scooter (150cc) this December. Red, of course! It gets so blasted hot in that suit and it's hard to get in and out of my car (a low riding TransAm), so if there is no rain or major wind, I should be Ok to putz around in town on a scooter in full dress.


----------



## boomana

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, even if you don't indulge in drink as a rule, we will have to raise a glass (or two--what's the other hand for, after all?) to your achievement!_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by * Wmcmanus* 
_Yes, indeed! Most definitely a beer worthy event to celebrate. Congrats!_

 

Thank you, gentlemen. I will certainly not stop you from drinking heavily in honor of my achievement, but remember, those of us who are sober own cameras. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good-night or good-morning or good-whatever it may be.


----------



## immtbiker

Greg, it's so good to see you in print again. Tampa a tad better than Pis-cat-away? Funny, I would picture you more as a 300M Hemi sort of guy. Florida sure has changed you.

 As far as scooters over motorcycles is concerned, I would think that on a small island that resembles the shape of a whale with a real estate half the size of Long Island, that a scooter is the way to go. If you lived in Montana or Wisconsin however, a motorcycle might be more appropriate.

 I think we covered more topics in this thread then a full week's worth of topics in the "General Discussion" forum. Not that there's anything wrong with that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BTW-Has anyone seen the Eric Clapton "Crossroads" DVD (not his 4 CD set from the 90's) that was filmed in Texas to benefit his Antigua drug treatment center, released this year?
 It is a compilation of approximately 30 master guitarists from all genres (mostly blues, though) jammin' their butts off in spectacular 5.1 surround.

 Anyone who could care less about John Mayer will have a new found respect for him. He can jam! 
 Also, Pink Floyd's Pulse DVD has given my life more worth (private joke but seriously). What a magnificent concert. A light show and pyrotechnics that is astounding.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_BTW-Has anyone seen the Eric Clapton "Crossroads" DVD (not his 4 CD set from the 90's) that was filmed in Texas to benefit his Antigua drug treatment center, released this year?
 It is a compilation of approximately 30 master guitarists from all genres (mostly blues, though) jammin' their butts off in spectacular 5.1 surround.

 Anyone who could care less about John Mayer will have a new found respect for him. He can jam! 
 Also, Pink Floyd's Pulse DVD has given my life more worth (private joke but seriously). What a magnificent concert. A light show and pyrotechnics that is astounding._

 

You mean from the Crossroads Guitar Festival? We watched it at the last meet at Oz's. 

 Vicky, congratulations on the ME!


----------



## immtbiker

What's up with the arrow after Immtbiker > in your quote of my quote?


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What's up with the arrow after Immtbiker > in your quote of my quote?_

 

It takes you back to the post that was quoted.


----------



## immtbiker

Wow...you mean, like a time machine?


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow...you mean, like a time machine?_

 

Exactly. You are on fire tonight.


----------



## hifihaxor

hey guys...

 flecom conned me in to buying a pair of k701's and ill say that im not unhappy... i listened to his he60's and i might be hooked...

 count me down for the meet, ill be going with flecom... ill bring my k701's and a home made tube amp based off the aikido schematic from glassware... its made point to point on a custom chassis, all class a with regulated dc filaments... 6cg7 first stage 6h30 driver stages, its OTL but designed for low output impedence... its a pretty hot little amp, but id like some feedback on it...

 im also doing all the metal work for flecom's dynamite... i have the boards and psu's mounted in a rack box, hopefully we can get the attenuator and controls and connectors mounted and have it wired up nicely by the time the show rolls around...

 look forward to meeting you all


----------



## Ray Samuels

I can't belive the # of posts in this thread. Hope you all will do the same with the impressions after the meet.
 Hey Mike, I am coming very early Friday morning. I hope I can team up with Voltron, if I can find him at the airport, & have a breakfast with him. I will be paying for all the eggs he can consume.
 I will send you my fight info soon.
 Can't wait to meet the great head-fiers in Florida.
 Is Stevieo really coming? OMG, here we go again, a man with tooth pick in his mouth, talking about his wife & the milk man kids, that he has to pays for their education.
 Looks like we are going to meet some new faces over there too. I am looking forward to meeting that beautiful little girl, guss2, little baby girl, she must be a bundle of joy to mom & dad.
 Till we meet again.
 Ray Samuels


----------



## Guss2

Welcome to Head-Fi,hifihaxor.This is turning out to be one giant meet and it's always nice to see new faces joining the fold.What can I say Ray,being a mommy and daddy is the best feeling ever,but you know what I'm talking about.I hope you'll be bringing the B-52,I've got to hear that beauty.We'll see you all in two weeks.Gary,Xenia and Melinda.


----------



## tyrion

Updated Attendee List:
 agile_one*
 Voltron*
 immtbiker
 jp11801*
 NightWoundsTime
 wmcmanus
 Guss2
 Xenia
 Melinda
 flecom*
 PsychoZX*
 Vorlon1
 boomana*
 mrarroyo
 Gloomfire
 tyrion*
 Ray Samuels*
 Tyll Hertsens
 Mikhail
 mikeg
 Holly
 stevieo*
 Mystery Guest
 Icehawk
 arrowmark
 piano jazz
 HighLife
 hifihaxor

 *Attending Friday night

 ATTENTION
 I would like to get a count for Friday night at Let There Be Sound. Either post in the thread or send me a pm if you will be attending (we need to know how much beer to bring )


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hifihaxor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_<snip> ... count me down for the meet, ill be going with flecom... ill bring my k701's and a home made tube amp based off the aikido schematic from glassware... its made point to point on a custom chassis, all class a with regulated dc filaments... 6cg7 first stage 6h30 driver stages, its OTL but designed for low output impedence... its a pretty hot little amp, but id like some feedback on it...

 im also doing all the metal work for flecom's dynamite... i have the boards and psu's mounted in a rack box, hopefully we can get the attenuator and controls and connectors mounted and have it wired up nicely by the time the show rolls around...

 look forward to meeting you all_

 

Looking forward to meeting you, hifihaxor, and to seeing the fine work you have done for Frank and yourself. Looks like SoFL will be blessed with another wizard for all of us to abuse with silly questions and requests for gear first aid.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ray Samuels* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I can't belive the # of posts in this thread. Hope you all will do the same with the impressions after the meet.
 Hey Mike, I am coming very early Friday morning. I hope I can team up with Voltron, if I can find him at the airport, & have a breakfast with him. I will be paying for all the eggs he can consume.
 I will send you my fight info soon.
 Can't wait to meet the great head-fiers in Florida.
 Is Stevieo really coming? OMG, here we go again, a man with tooth pick in his mouth, talking about his wife & the milk man kids, that he has pays for their education.
 Looks like we are going to meet some new faces over there too. I am looking forward to meet that beautiful little girl, guss2, little baby girl, she must be a bundle of joy to mom & dad.
 Till we meet again.
 Ray Samuels_

 

Ray, old buddy, so glad you will be there early. I will be over there by 1:00 or so on Friday, so will be hanging with you, Voltron, tyrion, Wmcmanus, and johnny nums. Should be a another fun time for the Florida Head-Fi faithful.


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What's up with the arrow after Immtbiker > in your quote of my quote?_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It takes you back to the post that was quoted._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow...you mean, like a time machine?_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Exactly. You are on fire tonight._

 

A couple of geniuses here, folks. Truly gives new meaning to the old "blind leading the blind" phrase.

 Actually, Mike, the "on fire tonight" line did make me spew some suds as I read it, and couldn't keep from laughing.


----------



## NightWoundsTime

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Actually, Mike, the "on fire tonight" line did make me spew some suds as I read it, and couldn't keep from laughing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 Are you indulging in a brew on this early Saturday AM also? Or was that a figure of speech? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had a Flying Dog Gonzo with my eggs this morning. That stuff's so thick and sweet it's like chocolate milk for grownups.


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NightWoundsTime* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are you indulging in a brew on this early Saturday AM also? Or was that a figure of speech? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had a Flying Dog Gonzo with my eggs this morning. That stuff's so thick and sweet it's like chocolate milk for grownups._

 

No, Matt, no brew for me this morning. I read, and laughed at, Aaron's and Mike's exchanges last night, but just got around to posting this morning. 

 Does sound like a breakfast of champions, though - FD Gonzo and eggs.


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ray Samuels* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I can't belive the # of posts in this thread. Hope you all will do the same with the impressions after the meet.
 Hey Mike, I am coming very early Friday morning. I hope I can team up with Voltron, if I can find him at the airport, & have a breakfast with him. I will be paying for all the eggs he can consume.
 I will send you my fight info soon.
 Can't wait to meet the great head-fiers in Florida.
 Is Stevieo really coming? OMG, here we go again, a man with tooth pick in his mouth, talking about his wife & the milk man kids, that he has to pays for their education.
 Looks like we are going to meet some new faces over there too. I am looking forward to meeting that beautiful little girl, guss2, little baby girl, she must be a bundle of joy to mom & dad.
 Till we meet again.
 Ray Samuels_

 

It would be an honor to have breakfast together Ray, but be careful what you offer. As Paul Newman once said, "I can eat 50 eggs!" I arrive at 8am on JetBlue and Johnny #s (jp11801) is picking me up. I am sure we can find a spot for breakfast and John wants to head over to the Amerisuites to drop off some/all of his gear. PM your arrival info so we can link up!

 See you then, Al


----------



## Dominat0r

Hey since i live in the area....prob know the town better than most...id be more then happy to help get people from airport to hotel. 

 Best to pick up a person outside the airport. Cause if you ever been to Ft Liquiordale airport you know its HELL getting to park and inside. 

 Not to mention they will go through you like a fine tooth comb to park...normally there is National Guard at the port with rifles. They check your car for any type of explosives and such. 

 The only problem is i have a meeting Saturday morning early, but will be done by like 11am-ish.


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NightWoundsTime* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I had a Flying Dog Gonzo with my eggs this morning. That stuff's so thick and sweet it's like chocolate milk for grownups._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No, Matt, no brew for me this morning. I read, and laughed at, Aaron's and Mike's exchanges last night, but just got around to posting this morning. 

 Does sound like a breakfast of champions, though - FD Gonzo and eggs._

 

I need to find the exact date, but it was not until the mid- to late-1800s that coffee overtook ale as the most popular/common breakfast beverage. Those were the days...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Actually I am way more addicted to coffee than alcohol regardless of my SoFlo Meet Thread persona!


----------



## Quake1028

Thanks all for the kind words and offers. It is most appreciated, believe me. I think I can make the meet, but probably only Saturday. Friday would be great, but hotel fare would be a bit too much right now.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A couple of geniuses here, folks. Truly gives new meaning to the old "blind leading the blind" phrase.

 Actually, Mike, the "on fire tonight" line did make me spew some suds as I read it, and couldn't keep from laughing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You mean, let me understand this cause, ya know maybe it's me, I'm a little ***** up maybe, but I'm funny how, I mean funny like I'm a clown, I amuse you? I make you laugh, I'm here to ******' amuse you? What do you mean funny, funny how? How am I funny?


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone who could care less about John Mayer will have a new found respect for him. He can jam!_

 

I don't normally hang out with self-admitting John Mayer haters, but then I guess nobody is perfect. I'm glad you've found some respect for him. I remember the days when I was telling people how much I loved Elvis Costello and Warren Zevon, only to be met with blank stares.

  Quote:


 Also, Pink Floyd's Pulse DVD has given my life more worth (private joke but seriously). What a magnificent concert. A light show and pyrotechnics that is astounding. 
 

Your life is really generating a lot of worth of late!


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ray Samuels* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I can't belive the # of posts in this thread. Hope you all will do the same with the impressions after the meet._

 

I guess that will depend on how impressive your egg eating display turns out to be. More than a dozen, and there will definitely be some ink devoted to that highlight!

 This is an "interesting" thread to catch up on... while watching Shallow Hal as the same time. Seems fitting somehow.


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Blah, blah, blah..._

 

Hey there, Tire Iron, I'm just quoting you so you'll know who I'm shouting out to. Can you send me your cell phone number via PM. 

 I've got some stuff to drop off in your care until the meet (Black Dragon balanced GS-1000, PS-1, W5000, AD2000, Omega II, medium Qualia 010, plus a pile of Senn replacement cables).


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey there, Tire Iron, I'm just quoting you so you'll know who I'm shouting out to. Can you send me your cell phone number via PM. 

 I've got some stuff to drop off in your care until the meet (Black Dragon balanced GS-1000, PS-1, W5000, AD2000, Omega II, medium Qualia 010, plus a pile of Senn replacement cables)._

 



 Wayne, I hate to tell you that tyrion is sick, no he is in court. Yeah that is it he is in court so he will not be able to watch over your gear but I can


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Exactly. You are on fire tonight._

 

Of course I am. After all, this *is *the Dawning of the Age of Aquarius.

 Perhaps someone who attended Oz's last year can support my take on John Mayer's performance at the end of disc 1 for Wayne's benefit, so I can make the blank stares go away, and go back to *just *hearing voices again


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You mean, let me understand this cause, ya know maybe it's me, I'm a little ***** up maybe, but I'm funny how, I mean funny like I'm a clown, I amuse you? I make you laugh, I'm here to ******' amuse you? What do you mean funny, funny how? How am I funny?_

 

Just... ya know, you're, you're funny.
 ...
 You know, how you tell a story, what?


----------



## Guss2

What's happening on Saturday night again?The wife and I have decided that we can spend some quality time with friends away from the baby,if only for a short time.I really can't remember and don't want to read through 600 posts,so whatever you're doing,we would like to attend.Gary.


----------



## boomana

Well, I have returned to a functional level of sanity after some sleep, but after reading the latest posts, I see that I may be the only one.

 Anyhooo, I wanted to report that I should be able to bring a Darkvoice 336i along. I got an email saying that it was shipped and should arrive next week. I thought it might be fun to try (as reported) with the various K340s. Miguel, why did you sell yours right before the meet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Al, are you still bringing yours? John, did you send yours off to Larry yet? I have to say, however, that looking at posts of incoming gear, I may spend most of my time elsewhere.

 Time to try out this sleeping thing again. I think I like it.


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, I have returned to a functional level of sanity after some sleep, but after reading the latest posts, I see that I may be the only one.

 Anyhooo, I wanted to report that I should be able to bring a Darkvoice 336i along. I got an email saying that it was shipped and should arrive next week. I thought it might be fun to try (as reported) with the various K340s. Miguel, why did you sell yours right before the meet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Al, are you still bringing yours? John, did you send yours off to Larry yet? I have to say, however, that looking at posts of incoming gear, I may spend most of my time elsewhere.

 Time to try out this sleeping thing again. I think I like it._

 

I almost bought Miguel's but I was slow and Spacemanspliff snagged them. Odd twist is that I was buying Spliff's HD600s at about the same time as PM'ing Miguel about re-terminating his balanced and selling mine. Even odder twist is that Spliff had bought those HD600s from none other than Miguel! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, Vicki, yes I am bringing the stock K340s and I won't sell them or do anything else crazy before the meet. Glad you are catching up on sleep, but I don't know why the _latest posts_ would make you think any of us were insane...


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just... ya know, you're, you're funny.
 ...
 You know, how you tell a story, what?_

 

Gene better stop now before Mike shoots you in the foot


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyway, Vicki, yes I am bringing the stock K340s and I won't sell them or do anything else crazy before the meet. Glad you are catching up on sleep, but I don't know why the latest posts would make you think any of us were insane...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

They way the timing is working out I think they will be with Larry at the time of the meet. I think the overwhelinng consesus is the full mods make significant improvements.


----------



## tyrion

I think I will have a stock pair of 340's at the meet.


----------



## boomana

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think I will have a stock pair of 340's at the meet._

 

That was fast! When did you pick those up?


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That was fast! When did you pick those up?_

 

I haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## boomana

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I haven't pulled the trigger yet._

 

You know you want to


----------



## Dominat0r

hey since we on the topic of bringing headphones...

 any SR60-SR80-SR125 bringing their sets? I would love to hear them...thinking about getting a pair to try. No place around here sells them so i cant hear them unless i buy them, have them shipped etc etc.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HighLife* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hey since we on the topic of bringing headphones...

 any SR60-SR80-SR125 bringing their sets? I would love to hear them...thinking about getting a pair to try. No place around here sells them so i cant hear them unless i buy them, have them shipped etc etc._

 


 Please...try to keep your posts on topic otherwise one of the mods will be forced to close this thread


----------



## Dominat0r

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Please...try to keep your posts on topic otherwise one of the mods will be forced to close this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

do i sense alittle sarcasm? hehe


----------



## immtbiker

Me sarcastic? Never. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Well at least we are back on topic, which in this thread equates to being off-topic.


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HighLife* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hey since we on the topic of bringing headphones...

 any SR60-SR80-SR125 bringing their sets? I would love to hear them...thinking about getting a pair to try. No place around here sells them so i cant hear them unless i buy them, have them shipped etc etc._

 

I'll bring iGrado, SR60, HF1, and tyrion has the HP2s over on the wrong coast already.


----------



## mikeg

Vot's de topic? I lost trak.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Please...try to keep your posts on topic otherwise one of the mods will be forced to close this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'll bring iGrado, SR60, HF1, and tyrion has the HP2s over on the wrong coast already._

 

Wayne just dropped off his portable collection of PS-1, W5000, Qualia and AD2000 plus his Senn cable collection. I have my old Equinox cable that I sold him on my 650's. I want to compare them to the G52. The ATH-W5000 are on deck to be followed by the PS-1's.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You know you want to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I am about ready to buy but I have an offer out for a pair of Wright Sound 2A3 mono blocks so I have to wait to see if that is accepted.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Vot's de topic? I lost trak._

 

"Ess it zafe?" 
 "Yes it's safe" (the sound of a drill in the background)
 "No it's not safe, not safe at all!" (the sound of a drill in the background)
 "Yes it's very safe!"


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wayne just dropped off his portable collection of PS-1, W5000, Qualia and AD2000 plus his Senn cable collection. I have my old Equinox cable that I sold him on my 650's. I want to compare them to the G52. The ATH-W5000 are on deck to be followed by the PS-1's.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

GS-1000 too (or so I hope) although those are balanced so they won't do you any good.

 Aaron, the Trini girl kind of sort of in a way stood my up tonight. We didn't have definite plans, so I guess I can't blame her. Man, she's sweet, so I hope tomorrow will be a better day. It's either her or Mike that I'll be taking to the Who concert...


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_GS-1000 too (or so I hope) although those are balanced so they won't do you any good.

 Aaron, the Trini girl kind of sort of in a way stood my up tonight. We didn't have definite plans, so I guess I can't blame her. Man, she's sweet, so I hope tomorrow will be a better day. It's either her or Mike that I'll be taking to the Who concert..._

 

I am no "Trini girl" but I am not a slouch either.


----------



## Wmcmanus

Oh, but she's sweet. Looks so nice, smells so nice, tas... oh, never mind!


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh, but she's sweet. Looks so nice, smells so nice, tas... oh, never mind!_

 

I'd report this thread to a moderator, but none seem to be around. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy the Who show Wayne, whichever girl you end up taking (I can just picture Mike all dolled up, waiting for the call...). I really had a blast at the show out here.


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am about ready to buy but I have an offer out for a pair of Wright Sound 2A3 mono blocks so I have to wait to see if that is accepted._

 

you my friend are an addict and I am soo jealous


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Enjoy the Who show Wayne, whichever girl you end up taking (I can just picture Mike all dolled up, waiting for the call...). I really had a blast at the show out here._

 

this is a visual I did not need to have


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_this is a visual I did not need to have_

 

I can do with out it myself. Not that there is anything wrong with that.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_you my friend are an addict and I am soo jealous_

 

There was a Moth s2A3 for sale and I almost bought that, then I realized I had almost the same amp already a came to my senses. I would love to compare the Wright Sound monos to the Moth, however.


----------



## mikeg

Vot's beter, hedfons or shpeekerz?


----------



## flecom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Vot's beter, hedfons or shpeekerz?_

 


 Lautsprecher sind Lügen, Kopfhörer für den Gewinn!


----------



## mikeg

Sehr interessant. Danke schön.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flecom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lautsprecher sind Lügen, Kopfhörer für den Gewinn!_


----------



## NightWoundsTime

Is that really what this thread has turned into? Wow. Just Wow. 

 Risking going way off-topic, what's the deal with other rooms for the massive amount of gear that's coming? Are we using hotel rooms or did we get another meeting room? I'm not bringing gear so it doesn't really matter I guess, just wondering what the setup will be.


----------



## mikeg

Since I'm bringing gear, I'm also wondering about the latest setup. Thanks, Matt, for asking.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NightWoundsTime* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is that really what this thread has turned into? Wow. Just Wow. 

 Risking going way off-topic, what's the deal with other rooms for the massive amount of gear that's coming? Are we using hotel rooms or did we get another meeting room? *I'm not bringing gear so it doesn't really matter I guess*, just wondering what the setup will be._


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NightWoundsTime* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is that really what this thread has turned into? Wow. Just Wow. 

 Risking going way off-topic, what's the deal with other rooms for the massive amount of gear that's coming? Are we using hotel rooms or did we get another meeting room? I'm not bringing gear so it doesn't really matter I guess, just wondering what the setup will be._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Since I'm bringing gear, I'm also wondering about the latest setup. Thanks, Matt, for asking._

 

This multiple quote feature is pretty cool

 The set up is one meeting room (that is all they have) and two hotel rooms for quiet listening rooms.


----------



## mikeg

Mike - Any plans for what's going into the quiet listening rooms? Any idea where the electrostat setups will be? Is Gary placing his Aristaeus/he90 setup in a quiet listening room? I'd like to place my McAlister near it. BTW, where are the quiet listening rooms located in relation to the main listening area?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This multiple quote feature is pretty cool

 The set up is one meeting room (that is all they have) and two hotel rooms for quiet listening rooms._


----------



## flecom

<3 babelfish


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mike - Any plans for what's going into the quiet listening rooms? Any idea where the electrostat setups will be? Is Gary placing his Aristaeus/he90 setup in a quiet listening room? I'd like to place my McAlister near it. BTW, where are the quiet listening rooms located in relation to the main listening area?_

 

We were considering one room for K1000 setups. Hopefully my Moth will be back from Craig for the meet. I figured we would have the Moth, one of jp's Fishers, my Raptor and whatever else we have that can drive the K1000. The other room could be for some highend rigs, maybe it could be a stat room.


----------



## immtbiker

Hey McAlister Mike,

 A Jewish couple is in the airport and they're arguing.
 "It's pronounced 'Hawaii' ", Myra said.
 "No...it's pronounced Ha-vay-ee", kvetched Morton.

 At that point they stopped another man in the airport and said, "Excuse me sir. Is the beautiful state in the Pacific called 'Hawaii' or 'Ha-vay-ee'?"

 The man answered with utmost conviction, "Why, it's Ha-vay-ee, of course".

 Feeling relieved Myra belted out "Thank you kind sir!".

 To which he repilied, "You're Velcome" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Please don't tell me to keep my day job, because right now my day job sucks and I need a short trip to the tropics. Wait, I *am *going on a short trip to the tropics, yipee!)


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 (Please don't tell me to keep my day job, because right now my day job sucks and I need a short trip to the tropics. Wait, I *am *going on a short trip to the tropics, yipee!)_

 

Keep up the comedy and your tropical trip will be short lived.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This multiple quote feature is pretty cool_

 

Now you're on fire. 

 Could you imagine trying to multi-quote President Bush? I'm sure every one would be a true contradiction of terms


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Now you're on fire. 

 Could you imagine trying to multi-quote President Bush? I'm sure every one would be a true contradiction of terms
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Do I have start to moderate this thread. No political discussion! Shame, shame.

 I might be willing to look the other way if you sell my your Qualia 010's.


----------



## gpalmer

No wonder this thread is thirty some pages! You folks babble like a bunch of old... Anyway, I just did a quick survey of the entire thread and realized that if we got rid of all the off topic posts the thread would only be 2 pages in length. I'm PM'ing Jude now to get mod privleges! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We'll fix this puppy up!


----------



## tyrion

immitybicker needs to set a better example.


----------



## immtbiker

Tyre Iron started it!

 ...and I had to sell my Qualia's so I could afford the airfare to the Florida meet and perhaps a pretzel divided into 4 equal sections so I can eat while I'm down there.

 No seriously, I sold them to finance a diving trip to Key Largo this past summer. Things aren't as prosperous as they used to be. I haven't bought anything substantial in almost a year. 
 When Wayne stayed for 15 days on my couch, he ate through my ice cream budget for the year. But his friendship is enough to make up for it 10 fold. There's certain things that you can't put a price on. Next week I'll be selling my sperm for a new toothbrush.


----------



## tyrion

[size=large]ANNOUNCEMENT[/size]






 Ray Samuels has offered to donate a Tomahawk to help defray the cost of the meet. Raffle tickets will be sold at he meet and the winning ticket will be chosen at the end. I am thinking the tickets will be $20 each as that is what everyone usually chips in anyway. The money will go to pay for the room, which is about $200 and lunch. Any money remaining will be donated to Head-Fi. The winner will not receive the Tomahawk at the meet. It will be sent to them upon release.


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ray Samuels has offered to donate a Tomahawk to help defray the cost of the meet. Raffle tickets will be sold at he meet and the winning ticket will be chosen at the end. I am thinking the tickets will be $20 each as that is what everyone usually chips in anyway. The money will go to pay for the room, which is about $200 and lunch. Any money remaining will be donated to Head-Fi._

 

Wow ... just Wow! That's incredibly generous and supportive of you, Ray, and we love you for it.

 Now tire byter needs to take back all those things he's said about you.


----------



## reivaj

if anyone can come pick up a puerto rican young man who lives in the iron fist consumerist city of tampa on the way to the meet please pm me so i can possibly get a chance to meet some of you peoples


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_[size=large]ANNOUNCEMENT[/size]







 Ray Samuels has offered to donate a Tomahawk to help defray the cost of the meet. Raffle tickets will be sold at he meet and the winning ticket will be chosen at the end. I am thinking the tickets will be $20 each as that is what everyone usually chips in anyway. The money will go to pay for the room, which is about $200 and lunch. Any money remaining will be donated to Head-Fi.
_

 

Cool, now I will have a little brother for the Katrina SR-71!


----------



## Dominat0r

Awesome, very nice of you Ray, this makes it even more exciting =)


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When Wayne stayed for 15 days on my couch, he ate through my ice cream budget for the year. But his friendship is enough to make up for it 10 fold. There's certain things that you can't put a price on. _

 

I think it was 9 days 9 days 9 day 9 days 9 days... oops, did I stutter? That was good ice cream. I think Telica and I went to the grocery store to replace some of it but ended up spending most of our time watching Jazz working as a smooth operator! He and I have the same taste in women: cute 18 and 19 year olds. Of course he can get away with it because he's an 8 year old.

  Quote:


 Next week I'll be selling my sperm for a new toothbrush. 
 

I'm glad I brought my own toothpaste.


----------



## Ray Samuels

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Cool, now I will have a little brother for the Katrina SR-71! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

OMG, I forgot that Voltron is coming to the meet. Mike, why don't you just give the Tomahawk to him, you know he is going to win it no matter what.
 Ray Samuels


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ray Samuels* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OMG, I forgot that Voltron is coming to the meet. Mike, why don't you just give the Tomahawk to him, you know he is going to win it no matter what.
 Ray Samuels_

 

Either him or Gene!


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Either him or Gene!_

 

Well, community property, and all that.


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ray Samuels* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OMG, I forgot that Voltron is coming to the meet. Mike, why don't you just give the Tomahawk to him, you know he is going to win it no matter what.
 Ray Samuels_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Either him or Gene!_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, community property, and all that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I do hope we have a choice of color. One in Nutmeg would do so well with our fabric, and look just lovely on the end table next to that fantastic overstuffed chair.

 I just pray those brutes, tyrion, jpnums, Wmcmanus, and NightWoundsTime don't stomp into the place like a herd of wild buffalo. Boomana is welcome anytime, of course, as are Xenia and Melinda (we've setup a nursery for the little dear to nap), but I really do tremble at the thought of the aforementioned clumsy oafs having their way in our little space.


----------



## Dominat0r

Just for a heads up on the weather down here....its COLD...its like really cold right now. 59F right now and high of 66. Supposed to get in the 40's tonight. If you coming from far away, might want to pack a sweater or coat. 

 Im like wrapped up in a ski suit, with a mask, ear muffs and mittens.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HighLife* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just for a heads up on the weather down here....its COLD...its like really cold right now. 59F right now and high of 66. Supposed to get in the 40's tonight. If you coming from far away, might want to pack a sweater or coat. 

 Im like wrapped up in a ski suit, with a mask, ear muffs and mittens. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Don't listen to him, I just drove back from Punta Gorda with my top down.


----------



## boomana

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Don't listen to him, I just drove back from Punta Gorda with my top down.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm not sure I'd be bragging about that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are simply confirming my earlier obervation that the sanity of many on this thread is suspect. I just spent six hours outside with K-8th graders for soccer, basketball and musical presentations. When the sun went away and wind kicked up, it WAS COLD. Of course, hearing phrases such as, "Would someone please return Mr. Turkey to the piano," made it all worthwhile.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm not sure I'd be bragging about that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are simply confirming my earlier obervation that the sanity of many on this thread is suspect. I just spent six hours outside with K-8th graders for soccer, basketball and musical presentations. When the sun went away and wind kicked up, it WAS COLD. Of course, hearing phrases such as, "Would someone please return Mr. Turkey to the piano," made it all worthwhile._

 

Questioning my sanity is always appropriate but making fun of my Mr. Turkey is just over the line.


----------



## Tyll Hertsens

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HighLife* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just for a heads up on the weather down here....its COLD...its like really cold right now. 59F right now and high of 66._

 

Bwa ha ha ha! Ptschyeah right, cold. I'm looking forward to wearing my Hawaiian shirt outside! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, OK, that is amazingly cold for Floridians. I can just imagine everyone at the meet in down puffy down coats and fuzzy earpiece cozies on their headphones.


----------



## boomana

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Questioning my sanity is always appropriate but making fun of my Mr. Turkey is just over the line.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

At least I don't eat Mr. Turkey.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I do hope we have a choice of color. One in Nutmeg would do so well with our fabric, and look just lovely on the end table next to that fantastic overstuffed chair.

 I just pray those brutes, tyrion, jpnums, Wmcmanus, and NightWoundsTime don't stomp into the place like a herd of wild buffalo. Boomana is welcome anytime, of course, as are Xenia and Melinda (we've setup a nursery for the little dear to nap), but I really do tremble at the thought of the aforementioned clumsy oafs having their way in our little space._

 

Thank you for the offer. Though my previous experience with two of the named brutes has been surprisingly pleasant, all indicate a propensity for shady behavior here. A respite might be welcome. Will you be serving tea?


----------



## boomana

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tyll Hertsens* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Bwa ha ha ha! Ptschyeah right, cold. I'm looking forward to wearing my Hawaiian shirt outside! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, OK, that is amazingly cold for Floridians. I can just imagine everyone at the meet in down puffy down coats and fuzzy earpiece cozies on their headphones._

 

If I owned a coat, I would be wearing it now.


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_<snip> ...Will you be serving tea?_

 

Earl Grey, Jasmine Green, and Chamomile (others on request), and if we can find a suitable bakery, scones, crumpets, and croissants. It'll be ever so nice.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If I owned a coat, I would be wearing it now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Light weight.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Earl Grey, Jasmine Green, and Chamomile (others on request), and if we can find a suitable bakery, scones, crumpets, and croissants. It'll be ever so nice._

 

Light in the loafers.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Just kidding)


----------



## boomana

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Light in the loafers.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Just kidding)_

 

Another phrase I haven't heard since Morty Brownstein (of a previous post) died. You and NightWoundsTime are channeling a 93-year-old man!!!


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Light in the loafers.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Just kidding)_

 

Not that there's anything wrong with that.

 Speaking of cold - I've had to resort to long pants 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's my only concession, though - still in short sleeves and sandals (no socks). Back up to mid 70s by Thurs, and all will be well.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tyll Hertsens* 
_Oh, OK, that is amazingly cold for Floridians. I can just imagine everyone at the meet in down puffy down coats and fuzzy earpiece cozies on their headphones._

 

Tyll - it is pretty amusing to see some of the getups folks down here sport when the mercury drops below 65.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not that there's anything wrong with that.

 Speaking of cold - I've had to resort to long pants 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's my only concession, though - still in short sleeves and sandals (no socks). Back up to mid 70s by Thurs, and all will be well._

 

I left the top down in the car and as soon as I get home I am opening up a cold one.


----------



## NightWoundsTime

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just pray those brutes, tyrion, jpnums, Wmcmanus, and NightWoundsTime don't stomp into the place like a herd of wild buffalo._

 

Listed in order of Wild Bufalloness I see. I'll gladly take my spot at the end of that list. At least I'm getting the respect I deserve.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thank you for the offer. Though my previous experience with two of the named brutes has been surprisingly pleasant, all indicate a propensity for shady behavior here._

 

I don't think anyone actually called me unpleasant, just a buffalo. It's a build thing not a state of mind.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Another phrase I haven't heard since Morty Brownstein (of a previous post) died. You and NightWoundsTime are channeling a 93-year-old man!!!_

 

What? I can't hear you! Bring me some rice pudding while you're in the kitchen dear. What? What? I said rice pudding! Feh.

 Also, does it become worse for me that 93 is as far as my own age now X 3.875. For tyrion it's only about double.


----------



## tyrion

Wayne, I could kill you. You should never have left the Qualia's with me. This is a headphone that didn't like until I heard stevieo's with the Silver Dragon cable, I believe. Having spent a number of hours listening to your stock pair out of the ZD, I am really digging them. I have more headphones here than I know what to do with and these are head and shoulders above them all. They are definitely sensitive to placement and I can see why fit is critical. I think I will have a WTB: Qualia 010 ad at the end of the year.


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I left the top down in the car and as soon as I get home I am opening up a cold one._

 

See, I told everyone you're a brute ...


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_See, I told everyone you're a brute ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I just finished one 22oz bottle of Oatmeal Stout. Next up is an IPA. I guess it's wine coolers for you.


----------



## immtbiker

I watched the Jacksonville Jaguars defeat the Giants last night and I though that I was trippin' (as the youngin's say) see everyone in down jackets and earmuffs.

 The Qualias are one of the nicest headphones I've had the pleasure to own, but I think you'd fair better with a small pair Mike. 
 Wayne, Bozebuttons and I are probably the only people outside of Outer Mongolia that do well with a medium. Most people who say they sound horrible or that they hear an echo probably are not achieving a proper fit (which is absolutely critical). The detail and anything above 100 htz. are a match for most any phone. The bass issues are remedied with a non-stock cable. 
 I sold mine because I knew that I could get the most money that I needed and get it quickly. I sold them 15 minutes after putting them up for sale (and that was at 2 in the morning).

 ...and they're so darn comfortable, you don't even know you have them on. If you like them with the ZD, try them with the Raptor too. They do well with tubes.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 The Qualias are one of the nicest headphones I've had the pleasure to own, but I think you'd fair better with a small pair Mike. 
 Wayne, Bozebuttons and I are probably the only people outside of Outer Mongolia that do well with a medium. Most people who say they sound horrible or that they hear an echo probably are not achieving a proper fit (which is absolutely critical). The detail and anything above 100 htz. are a match for most any phone. The bass issues are remedied with a non-stock cable. 
 I sold mine because I knew that I could get the most money that I needed and get it quickly. I sold them 15 minutes after putting them up for sale (and that was at 2 in the morning).

 ...and they're so darn comfortable, you don't even know you have them on. If you like them with the ZD, try them with the Raptor too. They do well with tubes._

 

Wayne has his mediums maxxed out. I think if they were on the smaller setting they would be fine but a small might be better. I don't find there to be too much of a bass issue with stock cables. My brother is using the Raptor at the moment since his LDII (a piece of s***) is broken. I will have it back for the meet.


----------



## immtbiker

I had my mediums on the smallest setting and it was perfect. There's 3 clicks.


----------



## bozebuttons

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I watched the Jacksonville Jaguars defeat the Giants last night and I though that I was trippin' (as the youngin's say) see everyone in down jackets and earmuffs.

 The Qualias are one of the nicest headphones I've had the pleasure to own, but I think you'd fair better with a small pair Mike. 
 Wayne, Bozebuttons and I are probably the only people outside of Outer Mongolia that do well with a medium. Most people who say they sound horrible or that they hear an echo probably are not achieving a proper fit (which is absolutely critical). The detail and anything above 100 htz. are a match for most any phone. The bass issues are remedied with a non-stock cable. 
 I sold mine because I knew that I could get the most money that I needed and get it quickly. I sold them 15 minutes after putting them up for sale (and that was at 2 in the morning).

 ...and they're so darn comfortable, you don't even know you have them on. If you like them with the ZD, try them with the Raptor too. They do well with tubes._

 

My 010s are small,fully extended,perfect fit. Using the Sony fitting guage I thought I was a medium,but after trying on stevieos small pair I realized small was the right size.I have the cardas cable on mine,like it better then the BD.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bozebuttons* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My 010s are small,fully extended,perfect fit. Using the Sony fitting guage I thought I was a medium,but after trying on stevieos small pair I realised small was the right size.I have the cardas cable on mine,like it better then the BD._

 

stevieo....must catch him at a weak moment at the meet and convince him to sell me his. I think I know just what to do.


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_stevieo....must catch him at a weak moment at the meet and convince him to sell me his. I think I know just what to do.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Not so fast, sparky ... i've got dibs ... right, Steve ... right?


----------



## mikeg

Tanks, Oyren. I wov your joik.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey McAlister Mike,

 A Jewish couple is in the airport and they're arguing.
 "It's pronounced 'Hawaii' ", Myra said.
 "No...it's pronounced Ha-vay-ee", kvetched Morton.

 At that point they stopped another man in the airport and said, "Excuse me sir. Is the beautiful state in the Pacific called 'Hawaii' or 'Ha-vay-ee'?"

 The man answered with utmost conviction, "Why, it's Ha-vay-ee, of course".

 Feeling relieved Myra belted out "Thank you kind sir!".

 To which he repilied, "You're Velcome" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Please don't tell me to keep my day job, because right now my day job sucks and I need a short trip to the tropics. Wait, I *am *going on a short trip to the tropics, yipee!)_


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not so fast, sparky ... i've got dibs ... right, Steve ... right?_

 

Back off or I'll mess up the throw pillows in your hotel room.


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Back off or I'll mess up the throw pillows in your hotel room.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Really? Well, lest you forget who you are dealing with, let me remind you that ...
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron from National Meet thread* 
_... I have moderator powers in here, and if you rowdies think you're going to drag this forum down into the muck like a SoFlo meet thread, then you've got another thing comin'! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Sheriff Voltron has my back .... wait, poor choice of words ... is backing me up ... still bad ... will slap you silly .. there, that works, if you persist in trying to steal my 010s from stevieo.


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Really? Well, lest you forget who you are dealing with, let me remind you that ...

 Sheriff Voltron has my back .... wait, poor choice of words ... is backing me up ... still bad ... will slap you silly .. there, that works, if you persist in trying to steal my 010s from stevieo._

 

Genie definitely likes it when I get all butch like that!

 I have yet to hear anything close to pleasing sound out of the 010s, but I am certain I have not had on a pair that fit correctly.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have yet to hear anything close to pleasing sound out of the 010s, but I am certain I have not had on a pair that fit correctly._

 

I've always been of the same opinion. Maybe it's because I've always heard them at meets until now. The only other time I liked them was at stevieo's house. I thought at the time it might have been the re-wire but Wayne's are stock. Maybe it's the ZD? Whatever it is, I like them.


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've always been of the same opinion. Maybe it's because I've always heard them at meets until now. The only other time I liked them was at stevieo's house. I thought at the time it might have been the re-wire but Wayne's are stock. Maybe it's the ZD? Whatever it is, I like them._

 

Mike ... could very well be the "alone time" with them. I've often experienced this with cans and amps. Somehow, listening in a comfortable place to our own music and gear lets us relax and truly experience the moment. Of course, the ZD is doing its part too, no doubt.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mike ... could very well be the "alone time" with them. I've often experienced this with cans and amps. Somehow, listening in a comfortable place to our own music and gear lets us relax and truly experience the moment. Of course, the ZD is doing its part too, no doubt._

 

That's what I'm thinking. I am sure the amp has something to do with it.I've never been one to go by meet impressions so I think the quiet time has been the difference.


----------



## boomana

I might bring someone(s) with me on Sat. I was hanging out with my best friend and her husband last night (they're Russian) and it turns out, the husband used to build amps as a brainiac kid for fun ("That's what everyone did."). In fact, he was planning on raiding his father's electronic stash (that was his profession in Russia) in Queens in a couple weeks so he can start teaching his brainiac 7-year-old son how to do the same. My friend is probably not interested, for in the words of her husband, "She doesn't need an amp, she plugs right in." But if Anatol is free, he may come with.


----------



## flecom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_[size=large]ANNOUNCEMENT[/size]






 Ray Samuels has offered to donate a Tomahawk to help defray the cost of the meet. Raffle tickets will be sold at he meet and the winning ticket will be chosen at the end. I am thinking the tickets will be $20 each as that is what everyone usually chips in anyway. The money will go to pay for the room, which is about $200 and lunch. Any money remaining will be donated to Head-Fi. The winner will not receive the Tomahawk at the meet. It will be sent to them upon release.
_

 

Freaken awesome! 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wayne, I could kill you. You should never have left the Qualia's with me. This is a headphone that didn't like until I heard stevieo's with the Silver Dragon cable, I believe. Having spent a number of hours listening to your stock pair out of the ZD, I am really digging them. I have more headphones here than I know what to do with and these are head and shoulders above them all. They are definitely sensitive to placement and I can see why fit is critical. I think I will have a WTB: Qualia 010 ad at the end of the year._

 

HA! HAHAHAHA! AHAHAHAHAHA!!!

 its head-fi karma!

 thats what you get for making me fix that stupid KGSS which shocked the crap out of me a few times and made me fall in love with the HE60s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My brother is using the Raptor at the moment since his LDII (a piece of s***) is broken. I will have it back for the meet._

 

ooo, such anger... i still really cant figure out whats finally wrong with that thing... I have both channels working but one is still slightly louder than the other... my friend is looking through his warehouse of several hundred thousand tubes (not even kidding here) looking for some similar driver tubes to see if that is the issue...


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flecom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Freaken awesome! 



 HA! HAHAHAHA! AHAHAHAHAHA!!!

 its head-fi karma!

 thats what you get for making me fix that stupid KGSS which shocked the crap out of me a few times and made me fall in love with the HE60s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I guess we are even, karma wise.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flecom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ooo, such anger... i still really cant figure out whats finally wrong with that thing... I have both channels working but one is still slightly louder than the other... my friend is looking through his warehouse of several hundred thousand tubes (not even kidding here) looking for some similar driver tubes to see if that is the issue..._

 

No anger at all. Don't go crazy trying to fix it. I kind of figured it was a lost cause.


----------



## Dominat0r

hey Ty, you have the top down last night?

 I woke up this morning and, like a dumb ass, left my window open. My temp guage showed 37F this morning at around 4am. Not to mention is was WINDY as hell.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HighLife* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hey Ty, you have the top down last night?

 I woke up this morning and, like a dumb ass, left my window open. My temp guage showed 37F this morning at around 4am. Not to mention is was WINDY as hell._

 

On the way home after work. This morning, it was 47, so l left it up. Even I have my limits.


----------



## flecom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I guess we are even, karma wise.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 ya man I cant take the HE-60's off my head


----------



## agile_one

Anyone who has spent much time in this hobby tends to accumulate stuff that at some point becomes unneeded, unwanted, or just doesn't fit in with the original or current plan. Frequently this stuff isn't worth trying to sell, but we just can't bring ourselves to toss it.

 Sound familiar? I've got a bit of stuff of that nature right now, but just because I no longer am enamored of it, or can't use it doesn't mean you wouldn't want it, and vice versa.

 So, anyone interested in setting up a swap table at the meet? We just bring that kind of thing, put it on the table, and see who wants it. It can be free, available for trade, or a price put on it. Most likely there will be items in each of the above categories.

 For example, I've got cables, tubes, and this nice Sansui TU-S77X AM/FM Tuner:


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone who has spent much time in this hobby tends to accumulate stuff that at some point becomes unneeded, unwanted, or just doesn't fit in with the original or current plan. Frequently this stuff isn't worth trying to sell, but we just can't bring ourselves to toss it.

 Sound familiar? I've got a bit of stuff of that nature right now, but just because I no longer am enamored of it, or can't use it doesn't mean you wouldn't want it, and vice versa.

 So, anyone interested in setting up a swap table at the meet? We just bring that kind of thing, put it on the table, and see who wants it. It can be free, available for trade, or a price put on it. Most likely there will be items in each of the above categories.

 For example, I've got cables, tubes, and this nice Sansui TU-S77X AM/FM Tuner:_

 

Great idea Gene!

 The list just keeps growing. Here is the latest:

 Updated Attendee List:
 agile_one*
 Voltron*
 immtbiker
 jp11801*
 NightWoundsTime*
 wmcmanus*
 Guss2*
 Xenia
 Melinda
 flecom*
 PsychoZX*
 Vorlon1
 boomana*
 mrarroyo
 Gloomfire
 tyrion*
 Ray Samuels*
 Tyll Hertsens
 Mikhail
 mikeg
 Holly
 stevieo*
 Mystery Guest
 Icehawk
 arrowmark
 piano jazz
 HighLife
 hifihaxor
 gpalmer*

 *Attending Friday night

 ATTENTION
 I would like to get a count for Friday night at Let There Be Sound. Either post in the thread or send me a pm if you will be attending (we need to know how much beer to bring )

 All 4 rooms are taken: 1) agile_one 2) Ray 3) gpalmer 4) boomana


----------



## NightWoundsTime

I needs a room, who's going half with me?


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *reivaj* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_if anyone can come pick up a puerto rican young man who lives in the iron fist consumerist city of tampa on the way to the meet please pm me so i can possibly get a chance to meet some of you peoples_

 

A 'rican in Tampa? How'd you manage to get south of NYC? (Just teasing, reivaj - don' cut me, man ... more teasing, get used to it, this is SoFL Head-Fi) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 I am leaving from Sarasota Fri morning around 9-10 AM, then coming back as early Sunday morning as the previous nights activities will allow. You are welcome to ride with me in either direction if that will help. As you can see, either trip involves staying overnight in Davie. If you have the time, your Head-Fi brothers will help any way we can with room sharing, etc to lighten the financial burden.

 NightWoundsTime is flying from Tampa, so unless you fit in a bag, he is of no use to you.

 Both Gpalmer and Gloomfire are coming from Tampa. Don't know when, and don't want to speak for them, but some judicious PM's may provide a solution.

 Hope you make it, it's gonne be a good time. If you can't, we'll cook something up here on the West Coast in Jan or Feb for sure.


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NightWoundsTime* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I needs a room, who's going half with me?_

 

Is this a trick question? Sanity check? Invitation to the danger zone? What?































































 Surely someone must be desperate enough to attend that even sleeping in the same space with you would be tolerable.

 Of course, there is always the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jp numbers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 guest couch.


----------



## mikeg

*Steve* - I've been reading (actually studying) the following terrific thread, regarding tubes: 
http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=192021 
 Based on what I learned from the postings in this thread, and on the basis of some discussions with Mikhail, I've selected 6BL7GT as output tubes, and a 5687 tube in the gain position. I really don't want to experiment with other output tubes, and I'm only interested in trying a couple of other gain tubes (e.g., a 6414). If you have an ECC adapter w/6414 tube, I'd be interested to hear it. Otherwise, no point in bringing other tube combos. My interest is solely in optimizing the SDS's performance for driving an R10, since I don't plan to drive any other headphones with it. In fact, I have no desire for any headphones in addition to my existing R10 and HE90. My sole remaining interest is to obtain an electrostatic headphone amp. that's better than my existing McAlister amp.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stevieo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_mikeg,

 the "leave the denon at home" quote was reprehensible. please do not regret that the eXemplar modded Denon 2900 has really not gotten nearly enough attention. be happy you are lucky enough to have one for your sds. i would love to have one to use with the sds i don't own. i have found that it really does not make much of a difference if you plug a mediocre headphone amp into a great source. but, just wait until you plug a great revealing amp like an sds into a mediocre source & the difference will immediately become apparant. a lot of awesome cdp's get no respect because they are expecetd to make a mediocre amp sound great when it will sound the same from a p.o.s. source & the great cdp ends up getting a bum rap.

 you could be referring to dozens of head-fi members when you mention someone else we know thinks the exemplar denon is one of the best. but re: "admiration" of any head-fi member(s) -- we are mostly a bunch of nuts who are not in the nut house. but, seriously -- i am relieved to know that you will be bringing the exemplar modded denon, the r10 & the sds. *maybe, i will bring a few tube combos for you to roll with the sds that you may not have tried before & may like to hear. * your rig is one of my very favorite headphone set-ups & should be heard by anyone who has not yet heard one of the finest single ended dynamic rigs available. the denon gets every bit of respect it deserves & everyone i know who has heard it with a great amp has been completely & immediately wowed by it's capabilities, sound & every speck of detail it will draw from a cd from a great amp from anyone i know who has ever listened to it. a great headphone amp is nothing without a great source & anyone who does not respect the exepmplar denon must have serious (hdd) hearing defective disorder or has not heard it with a what i would consider a great headphone amp. who are you kidding? leave the dt-880 & corda aria at home if you have to. just leave enough room in the car for holly & the aforementioned rig. the eXemplar modded dennon is one greatest universal cdp sources available at any price which i have had the pleasure to have heard & must be at the meet for every reason that great gear should be at a headphone meet unless this is a meet not to be taken seriously or has some theme such as electrostatic, balanced, portable, etc.

 btw, a few months back i had a chance to hear a mint quad electrostatic speaker pair (esl-57) & wow, wow, wow is all i have to say on that subject. hopefully, this will be a headphone meet not a speaker meet.

 i am thanking you in advance for bringing the top shelf rig. maybe you should put the sds up for sale & keep the aria._


----------



## reivaj

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A 'rican in Tampa? How'd you manage to get south of NYC? (Just teasing, reivaj - don' cut me, man ... more teasing, get used to it, this is SoFL Head-Fi) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I am leaving from Sarasota Fri morning around 9-10 AM, then coming back as early Sunday morning as the previous nights activities will allow. You are welcome to ride with me in either direction if that will help. As you can see, either trip involves staying overnight in Davie. If you have the time, your Head-Fi brothers will help any way we can with room sharing, etc to lighten the financial burden.

 NightWoundsTime is flying from Tampa, so unless you fit in a bag, he is of no use to you.

 Both Gpalmer and Gloomfire are coming from Tampa. Don't know when, and don't want to speak for them, but some judicious PM's may provide a solution.

 Hope you make it, it's gonne be a good time. If you can't, we'll cook something up here on the West Coast in Jan or Feb for sure._

 

Allright I will see if i can make preparations to go but taking 3 work days off will be very hurtful on my wallet lol. since i work 3-11pm weekends and fridays so yeah. i will just see what i can do about it. i really really really want to go


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*Steve* - I've been reading (actually studying) the following terrific thread, regarding tubes: 
http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=192021 
 Based on what I learned from the postings in this thread, and on the basis of some discussions with Mikhail, I've selected 6BL7GT as output tubes, and a 5687 tube in the gain position. I really don't want to experiment with other output tubes, and I'm only interested in trying a couple of other gain tubes (e.g., a 6414). If you have an ECC adapter w/6414 tube, I'd be interested to hear it. Otherwise, no point in bringing other tube combos. My interest is solely in optimizing the SDS's performance for driving an R10, since I don't plan to drive any other headphones with it. In fact, I have no desire for any headphones in addition to my existing R10 and HE90. My sole remaining interest is to obtain an electrostatic headphone amp. that's better than my existing McAlister amp._

 

Mike-

 That is a great thread and very helpful. I have an ECC adapter, 2 different 6414s, and a pair of 6BL7GTs on loan from Mikhail that I can bring to the meet and leave with you assuming Mikhail is cool with it. I will not have use for them by then because I should have my SDS-XLR by then. I have tried some other 12XX7 tubes in the gain position but not the 5687. Anyway, let me know if bringing this stuff is of interest to you.

 Al


----------



## jp11801

Ok back to more important topics like beer for the meet, Mike and I have some Oatmeal Stout and IPA bottled but we drinking through that at an alarming rate. We have a Belgian Brown ale currently fermenting that might be able to be ready for the meet. Are you guys thirsty and do you think you'll drink a few bottles each??

 Oh Gene great idea for the crap you no longer want but someone else might be interested in table. 

 completely off topic but noteworthy, Terry Cain of Cain and Cain speakers is really ill and needs assistance. Mony people in the audio industry as well as people who just like Terry have donated gear here is a link to Terry's story and a link to the gear. Most if not all the proceeds go to help Terry offset his medical bills. It's a real shame to see a great guy and an amazing speaker designer come down with such a terrible illness.

http://www.6moons.com/showcase/terrycain/terrycain.html


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok back to more important topics like beer for the meet, Mike and I have some Oatmeal Stout and IPA bottled but we drinking through that at an alarming rate. We have a Belgian Brown ale currently fermenting that might be able to be ready for the meet. Are you guys thirsty and do you think you'll drink a few bottles each??

 Oh Gene great idea for the crap you no longer want but someone else might be interested in table. 

 completely off topic but noteworthy, Terry Cain of Cain and Cain speakers is really ill and needs assistance. Mony people in the audio industry as well as people who just like Terry have donated gear here is a link to Terry's story and a link to the gear. Most if not all the proceeds go to help Terry offset his medical bills. It's a real shame to see a great guy and an amazing speaker designer come down with such a terrible illness.

http://www.6moons.com/showcase/terrycain/terrycain.html_

 

More beer.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will probably donate at least part of the proceeds from anything I sell on the swap table to the Terry Cain Medical Fund.

 I am going to make an executive decision. Instead of donating the amount over the cost of the meet to Head-Fi from the Tomahawk sale, I would like to donate it to the Terry Cain Medical Fund.


----------



## boomana

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok back to more important topics like beer for the meet, Mike and I have some Oatmeal Stout and IPA bottled but we drinking through that at an alarming rate. We have a Belgian Brown ale currently fermenting that might be able to be ready for the meet. Are you guys thirsty and do you think you'll drink a few bottles each??_

 

Gonna need a "church van" to drive all you drunks around in. Thank God I have a Class E license. But seriously, how many of you don't want to think about driving, especially on Friday? Maybe I will rent a mini-van or something. It'll be my one good deed.


 Oh...and Happy Thanksgiving, y'all.


----------



## boomana

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_More beer.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will probably donate at least part of the proceeds from anything I sell on the swap table to the Terry Cain Medical Fund.

 I am going to make an executive decision. Instead of donating the amount over the cost of the meet to Head-Fi from the Tomahawk sale, I would like to donate it to the Terry Cain Medical Fund._

 

I like that idea.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Gonna need a "church van" to drive all you drunks around in. Thank God I have a Class E license. But seriously, how many of you don't want to think about driving, especially on Friday? Maybe I will rent a mini-van or something. It'll be my one good deed.


 Oh...and Happy Thanksgiving, y'all._

 

I don't even want to _think_, let alone drive.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I like that idea._

 

Thanks to you and nums for the inspiration.


----------



## boomana

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't even want to think, let alone drive.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Okay, maybe I should start a "I don't want to drive Friday night list" just to get a count. I was serious about renting the van. 

 tyrion
 jpnums
 voltron okay, I added those two on a hunch

 Well, maybe I won't start a list, but LMK anyway. And Tyrion, if that last room isn't taken for Friday night, I'd like it. I don't really feel like driving back to Boynton late, then turning around in the am, when I can be happy sleeping in (a rare thing for me).


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Okay, maybe I should start a "I don't want to drive Friday night list" just to get a count. I was serious about renting the van. 

 tyrion
 jpnums
 voltron okay, I added those two on a hunch
 agile_one another good hunch

 Well, maybe I won't start a list, but LMK anyway. And Tyrion, if that last room isn't taken for Friday night, I'd like it. I don't really feel like driving back to Boynton late, then turning around in the am, when I can be happy sleeping in (a rare thing for me)._

 

I added agile_one to the list in the quote above.

 I will check on the rooms. I am know I have 4 reserved, so you should be fine.

 All the rooms I reserved are taken. Here is the list again: 1) agile_one 2) Ray 3) gpalmer 4) boomana
 If there is someone that reserved a room and I left them out let me know.


----------



## agile_one

Happy Thanksgiving to all ..

 - I am in for the van ride, Vicky, it'll bring back memories of all those van rides at the national meet in NY last April. ps, you are a saint.

 - all proceeds from any of my items on the swap table will go to Tarry Cain fund.

 - that Belgian better be ready, boys.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Happy Thanksgiving to all ..

 - I am in for the van ride, Vicky, it'll bring back memories of all those van rides at the national meet in NY last April. ps, you are a saint.

 - all proceeds from any of my items on the swap table will go to Tarry Cain fund.

 - that Belgian better be ready, boys._

 

We may bottle on Sunday. I need to see if I can escape, I mean get away for a few hours (we will brew as well so it takes longer than just bottling).

 Damn these Qualias are good (yes, I am now obsessed).

 Oh, and Vicky, she is a saint. I am just not sure she knows what she has gotten herself into.


----------



## boomana

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Oh, and Vicky, she is a saint. I am just not sure she knows what she has gotten herself into.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I have a pretty good idea, as evidenced by the fact I've never been called a saint before. Oh...and remember, my weekend job IS driving drunks around in a van. You'll just be a tad more active.


----------



## stevieo

mikeg, i can't wait to hear it. don't leave it at home!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*Steve* - I've been reading (actually studying) the following terrific thread, regarding tubes: 
http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=192021 
 Based on what I learned from the postings in this thread, and on the basis of some discussions with Mikhail, I've selected 6BL7GT as output tubes, and a 5687 tube in the gain position. I really don't want to experiment with other output tubes, and I'm only interested in trying a couple of other gain tubes (e.g., a 6414). If you have an ECC adapter w/6414 tube, I'd be interested to hear it. Otherwise, no point in bringing other tube combos. My interest is solely in optimizing the SDS's performance for driving an R10, since I don't plan to drive any other headphones with it. In fact, I have no desire for any headphones in addition to my existing R10 and HE90. My sole remaining interest is to obtain an electrostatic headphone amp. that's better than my existing McAlister amp._


----------



## NightWoundsTime

Happy Thanksgiving to all! Hope the turkeys are nice and moist and the gravy stays clump-free. Also may your pumpkin pies be perfectly spiced. Vicky, whatever tofu concoction you put together for Thanksgiving, I hope it's at least edible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 If somebody can find a box-truck for the weekend remember I'm your Class B driver. I'll pile everyone in the back and secure 'em with some straps. Gene and Al are going on different ends of the load, don't want them getting too comfy. Don't worry if I've thrown down a few, I'm a pro.


----------



## NightWoundsTime

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Okay, maybe I should start a "I don't want to drive Friday night list" just to get a count. I was serious about renting the van. 

 tyrion
 jpnums
 voltron okay, I added those two on a hunch_

 


 agile_one*
 Voltron*
 jp11801*
 NightWoundsTime*
 wmcmanus*
 Guss2*
 Xenia*
 flecom*
 PsychoZX*
 boomana*
 tyrion*
 stevieo*
 gpalmer*

 My guess is, that's your list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well maybe not Gary and Xenia since they're new parents. I think the last time they threw down with us resulted in their current status. 

 I think my rented Uhaul idea isn't a bad one. Especially since Saturday's list will add a few more.


----------



## boomana

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NightWoundsTime* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Happy Thanksgiving to all! Hope the turkeys are nice and moist and the gravy stays clump-free. Also may your pumpkin pies be perfectly spiced. Vicky, whatever tofu concoction you put together for Thanksgiving, I hope it's at least edible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 If somebody can find a box-truck for the weekend remember I'm your Class B driver. I'll pile everyone in the back and secure 'em with some straps. Gene and Al are going on different ends of the load, don't want them getting too comfy. Don't worry if I've thrown down a few, I'm a pro._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NightWoundsTime* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_agile_one*
 Voltron*
 jp11801*
 NightWoundsTime*
 wmcmanus*
 Guss2*
 Xenia*
 flecom*
 PsychoZX*
 boomana*
 tyrion*
 stevieo*
 gpalmer*

 My guess is, that's your list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well maybe not Gary and Xenia since they're new parents. I think the last time they threw down with us resulted in their current status. 

 I think my rented Uhaul idea isn't a bad one. Especially since Saturday's list will add a few more._

 

Dang...I like the Uhaul box truck idea. I once drove one from VT to CO on a whim, just me, a crazy German Shepard named Guy, and two hitchikers I picked up along the way. I never did find my way home and somehow ended up in Guatemala for a year...but that's another story...ahem.

 Re: Sat. night, I'm not sure how long I can hang with folk. It turns out that I'm driving to Orlando sometime Sunday with co-workers for some two-day conference I'd conveniently forgotten...arrgh. Talk about drinkers!!!
 Let a group of teachers loose on a paid-for conference and....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...good thing I've got those Etys. I'm looking to win the Tomahawk!!!

 No tofu today. I'm on a middle eastern kick with grilled eggplant, falafel, and a spiced tomato salad. I declined two invites to stay home alone for the first day since July. I'm happily kicked back, ignoring the phone, reading books, listening to music, and investigating tubes for my soon-to-arrive Darkvoice. Anybody got stray 6SN7s or 6AS7s you want to bring along? I'll let you ride shotgun.


----------



## Gontran

Hey everybody,

 I'd like to attend, sounds like I can be there Saturday during the day, Where exactly is the Amerisuites in question? (address?) 

 Gontran
Scherzo Audio


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gontran* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey everybody,

 I'd like to attend, sounds like I can be there Saturday during the day, Where exactly is the Amerisuites in question? (address?) 

 Gontran
Scherzo Audio_

 

The address is 8530 W. BROWARD BLVD, PLANTATION, FL 33324. Will you have one of those Scherzo Audio amps with you?

 he list just keeps growing. Here is the latest:

 Updated Attendee List:
 agile_one*
 Voltron*
 immtbiker
 jp11801*
 NightWoundsTime*
 wmcmanus*
 Guss2*
 Xenia
 Melinda
 flecom*
 PsychoZX*
 Vorlon1
 boomana*
 mrarroyo
 Gloomfire
 tyrion*
 Ray Samuels*
 Tyll Hertsens
 Mikhail
 mikeg
 Holly
 stevieo*
 Mystery Guest
 Icehawk
 arrowmark
 piano jazz
 HighLife
 hifihaxor
 gpalmer*
 Gontran
 sojourner

 *Attending Friday night

 ATTENTION
 I would like to get a count for Friday night at Let There Be Sound. Either post in the thread or send me a pm if you will be attending (we need to know how much beer to bring )

 All 4 rooms are taken: 1) agile_one 2) Ray 3) gpalmer 4) boomana


----------



## Gontran

Wow, Quick reply, thanks. Yes I plan on it, maybe two if I can get parts back quickly enough from my laser etcher... 

 Gontran
Scherzo Audio

 BTW I dont drink, ... should I bring my own sodie-pop?


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Okay, maybe I should start a "I don't want to drive Friday night list" just to get a count. I was serious about renting the van. 

 tyrion
 jpnums
 voltron okay, I added those two on a hunch

 Well, maybe I won't start a list, but LMK anyway. And Tyrion, if that last room isn't taken for Friday night, I'd like it. I don't really feel like driving back to Boynton late, then turning around in the am, when I can be happy sleeping in (a rare thing for me)._

 

Good hunch, and great idea Vicki. Can you find a 15 passenger van? We can chip in 'cause it's much cheaper than a night in the drunk tank! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gontran* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, Quick reply, thanks. Yes I plan on it, maybe two if I can get parts back quickly enough from my laser etcher... 

 Gontran
Scherzo Audio

 BTW I dont drink, ... should I bring my own sodie-pop? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

No problem, we will drink enough for you. We will have soft drinks available as well.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Good hunch, and great idea Vicki. Can you find a 15 passenger van? We can chip in 'cause it's much cheaper than a night in the drunk tank! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Happy Thanksgiving everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

She is a smart lady.

 Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## boomana

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gontran* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, Quick reply, thanks. Yes I plan on it, maybe two if I can get parts back quickly enough from my laser etcher... 

 Gontran
Scherzo Audio

 BTW I dont drink, ... should I bring my own sodie-pop? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Careful...you'll be on driving duty with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Good hunch, and great idea Vicki. Can you find a 15 passenger van? We can chip in 'cause it's much cheaper than a night in the drunk tank! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Happy Thanksgiving everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'll try to find one. That's the kind of van I'm used to driving anyway. If not, it'll be some kind of van or the box truck NightWoundsTime so gleefully suggested. We'll just strap you down in the back. Remember, he's a pro at that.


----------



## flecom

happy thanksgiving fellow floridians and all the head-fi'ers


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gontran* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, Quick reply, thanks. Yes I plan on it, maybe two if I can get parts back quickly enough from my laser etcher..._

 

Tyrion is so addicted to Head-Fi, not only does he have nothing better to do on Thanksgiving, but he has a watch that gives off a small electrical impuse to inform him that someone replied to one of the threads that he's subscribed to. You know, like the kind of collar that you use when you want a dog to stop barking


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tyrion is so addicted to Head-Fi, not only does he have nothing better to do on Thanksgiving, but he has a watch that gives off a small electrical impuse to inform him that someone replied to one of the threads that he's subscribed to. You know, like the kind of collar that you use when you want a dog to stop barking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

If that were true, I would have a third degree burn on wrist from this thread alone.xD


----------



## immtbiker

That's why I got good at using both hands


----------



## mikeg

*Al *- Thanks for your offer, but I've already ordered this adapter, and some tubes, from Mikhail, and so I'd rather wait for them. Perhaps he'll bring them to the meet, if he comes. I'm concerned about plugging your ECC adapter into my SDS because I'm not sure that it is wired correctly for my amp. From what I've read, there appear to be at least two versions of this adapter, and I feel most secure by buying an adapter from Mikhail; i.e., one that he assures to be the correct one for my unit. 
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mike-

 That is a great thread and very helpful. I have an ECC adapter, 2 different 6414s, and a pair of 6BL7GTs on loan from Mikhail that I can bring to the meet and leave with you assuming Mikhail is cool with it. I will not have use for them by then because I should have my SDS-XLR by then. I have tried some other 12XX7 tubes in the gain position but not the 5687. Anyway, let me know if bringing this stuff is of interest to you.

 Al_


----------



## boomana

I just secured a 12-person van for the meet. That should cover Friday night's escapades, but I don't think I can make it down till 6/6:30ish, depending on traffic. You're on your own 'til then.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just secured a 12-person van for the meet. That should cover Friday night's escapades, but I don't think I can make it down till 6/6:30ish, depending on traffic. You're on your own 'til then._

 

We are supposed to be going to Oz's on Friday night. Maybe we should move that to Saturday night and take advantage of Vicky's offer on Friday night.

 Vicky, are you sure about this?


----------



## boomana

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_We are supposed to be going to Oz's on Friday night. Maybe we should move that to Saturday night and take advantage of Vicky's offer on Friday night.

 Vicky, are you sure about this?_

 

I'm sure as long as there is no fighting, no spitting, no off-key singing, and somebody buys me dinner. The van will be available both Fri and Sat.


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm sure as long as there is no fighting, no spitting, no off-key singing, and somebody buys me dinner. The van will be available both Fri and Sat._

 

You're on for dinner, Vicky, but 
 not sure about the rest. I mean, what kind of fun will there be with no fighting, spitting, nor off key singing. 

 Ah, well, the price we have to pay ... at least we can still have the farting contest, even though none of us has a chance against Wayne.


----------



## Dominat0r

Hey there is a GREAT sushi place right on University and 595, its called Kiko's. Belive me, im a huge sushi eater and this place is the best in the county.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HighLife* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey there is a GREAT sushi place right on University and 595, its called Kiko's. Belive me, im a huge sushi eater and this place is the best in the county._

 

He's right. My family and I have been eating there at least once a week for the last few years.


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HighLife* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey there is a GREAT sushi place right on University and 595, its called Kiko's. Belive me, im a huge sushi eater and this place is the best in the county._

 

Cool, I love sushi, and it would be great fun with a bunch of us, except ...

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_He's right. My family and I have been eating there at least once a week for the last few years._

 

how classy a place can it be if they let Mike in, then allow him to come back repeatedly?


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_how classy a place can it be if they let Mike in, then allow him to come back repeatedly?_

 

He makes a good point.


----------



## boomana

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_... at least we can still have the *farting contest*, even though none of us has a chance against Wayne._

 


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Cool, I love sushi, and it would be great fun with a bunch of us, except...how *classy* a place can it be if they let Mike in, then allow him to come back repeatedly?_


----------



## boomana

I'm thinking truckstop diner for you guys. High Life and I (a Wendy Ward's Crossroads to Charm School graduate) may dine elsewhere.


----------



## gpalmer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm thinking truckstop diner for you guys. High Life and I (a Wendy Ward's Crossroads to Charm School graduate) may dine elsewhere._

 

If they're holding it at the dinner table, I'll join you...


----------



## gpalmer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *reivaj* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_if anyone can come pick up a puerto rican young man who lives in the iron fist consumerist city of tampa on the way to the meet please pm me so i can possibly get a chance to meet some of you peoples_

 

As a last ditch sort of thing I can, but my car is lacking in storage space... By the time we get us in we might be able to fit two days worth of clothes. BTW, it might help if you attend Head-Fi meets in Speedos, the packing would fit much better...


----------



## reivaj

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gpalmer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As a last ditch sort of thing I can, but my car is lacking in storage space... By the time we get us in we might be able to fit two days worth of clothes. BTW, it might help if you attend Head-Fi meets in Speedos, the packing would fit much better... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

hm speedos make the nether region cramped. Anyways lol if i can find a way to not sacrifice 3 days of working i can go


----------



## Voltron

I'm posting for the sole reason that this thread simply cannot have an entire day pass without a post. There, I have saved us all from that shame.


----------



## Dominat0r

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm thinking truckstop diner for you guys. High Life and I (a Wendy Ward's Crossroads to Charm School graduate) may dine elsewhere._

 

Hey pull my finger.....(just getting warmed up)


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm posting for the sole reason that this thread simply cannot have an entire day pass without a post. There, I have saved us all from that shame._

 



 Like I told my ex-wife, "Why worry about something that's never gunna happen in the first place" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Not with this group, anyway.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm posting for the sole reason that this thread simply cannot have an entire day pass without a post. There, I have saved us all from that shame._

 

At least someone is paying attention. Five days to go. I need to hear from the Chairman of the Nightly Entertainment Committee. Input from the members of the committee are welcomes as well.


----------



## jp11801

ok back to important topics like drinking good beer and listening to live music. 

 I went over to alligator alley (music venue) it's kind of a hole in the wall but gets great music. 
http://www.alligatoralleyflorida.com/music.php

 Friday night should be intersting it's Jaco Pastorius' birthdat party with a band made up of some of his kids and special guest stars? kilmo the owner of the joint is a pretty great bass player and his jam sessions are always great. Sat night is assured to be a great night of blues. David Shelly is a good player in the vein of SRV and last time he had a guest player that was like a mix of John Scofield and Allan Holdsworth playing the blues
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Friday night they open at 6pm and they make some amazing food their gumbo is award winning (very spicy, could give the edge in the farting contest
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and their oyster po' boys or gator po'boys are not to be missed.

 Vicki they make a vegie gumbo as well that is outstanding(pretty sure it's vegan)


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_More beer.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will probably donate at least part of the proceeds from anything I sell on the swap table to the Terry Cain Medical Fund.

 I am going to make an executive decision. Instead of donating the amount over the cost of the meet to Head-Fi from the Tomahawk sale, I would like to donate it to the Terry Cain Medical Fund._

 

put me in for the Terry swap table fund, I've got some cables that could use a good home


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ok back to important topics like drinking good beer and listening to live music. 

 I went over to alligator alley (music venue) it's kind of a hole in the wall but gets great music. 
http://www.alligatoralleyflorida.com/music.php

 Friday night should be intersting it's Jaco Pastorius' birthdat party with a band made up of some of his kids and special guest stars? kilmo the owner of the joint is a pretty great bass player and his jam sessions are always great. Sat night is assured to be a great night of blues. David Shelly is a good player in the vein of SRV and last time he had a guest player that was like a mix of John Scofield and Allan Holdsworth playing the blues
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Friday night they open at 6pm and they make some amazing food their gumbo is award winning (very spicy good give the edge in the farting contest) and their oyster po' boys or gator po'boys are not to be missed.

 Vicki they make a vegie gumbo as well that is outstanding(pretty sure it's vegan)_

 

Jaco's son and cousin are in a band called "Way of the Groove" and are excellent. If they are playing in Kilmo's Allstar Band, this is worth checking out. As John pointed out, the food is good and excellent beer selection. There are no tickets, the place is small. There is a tip jar for the band.

 If we are going to do this Friday night, I need to let Oz know as he was expecting us.


----------



## Guss2

So can we do Ozs' on Saturday?Or maybe we could go out to eat somewhere close.Gary.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Guss2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So can we do Ozs' on Saturday?_

 

I don't see why not. I guess I should assume that it's the Alley for Friday night and Oz's Saturday night. I'll send an email to Oz.


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_At least someone is paying attention. Five days to go. I need to hear from the Chairman of the Nightly Entertainment Committee. Input from the members of the committee are welcomes as well._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't see why not. I guess I should assume that it's the Alley for Friday night and Oz's Saturday night. I'll send an email to Oz._

 

Am I on this committee? I think this plan sounds great, assuming you can get Oz to agree to move to Saturday night. I thought you suggested both nights there at some point, so maybe he wouldn't be too surprised. 

 Vicki said she couldn't make it until 6 or 6:30, so the timing should be ok if we want to eat there.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Am I on this committee? I think this plan sounds great, assuming you can get Oz to agree to move to Saturday night. I thought you suggested both nights there at some point, so maybe he wouldn't be too surprised. 

 Vicki said she couldn't make it until 6 or 6:30, so the timing should be ok if we want to eat there._

 

Yes sir, you are. I think we have a gameplan. On Sat. we can have dinner after the meet at the Kiko's, which is about a 30 second walk to to Oz.


----------



## boomana

Sounds good to me. My new plan is to leave straight from school, pick up the van, and head to the hotel to drop off my stuff. It will still be in the 5:30/6:00 zone. I guess I'll just need to know where to meet everyone. John and Mike, I'm PMing you my cell. I figure you'll have the out-of-towners held captive by then.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sounds good to me. My new plan is to leave straight from school, pick up the van, and head to the hotel to drop off my stuff. It will still be in the 5:30/6:00 zone. I guess I'll just need to know where to meet everyone. John and Mike, I'm PMing you my cell. I figure you'll have the out-of-towners held captive by then._

 

That should work. We can meet at the hotel and then head over to the Alley for some Gumbo, beers and music.


----------



## hifihaxor

hey everyone.. looks like the thread is getting serious again... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the dynamite WILL BE THERE... me and frank had a marathon soldering session last night from midnight till about 430am.. the amp is working but a few details still need to be addressed.. power button, covers, etc...

 it sounds excellent with his k1000's.. extremely detailed and 3d sounding.. it is setup for balanced/un in and balanced/un out. the balanced in are standard 3 pin xlr, the unbalanced in are isolated rca. the balanced out is a 4 pin xlr wired up with the k1000 pinout (i think the pinout is in one of the threads here), and theres an isolated 1/4" locking connector for unbalanced out. its got a 23 or 24 step attenuator and all the audio wiring is done with shielded 1 pair teflon coated wire.. beautiful stuff...

 theres a very good chance that i will also be there friday, to meet some of you. i may be in and out on saturday, we have some guests from out of town comming in, but we'll see...

 now if only i had more money... although i think everyone in this hobby wishes that...

 -merritt


----------



## NightWoundsTime

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hifihaxor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hey everyone.. looks like the thread is getting serious again... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Oh no. Do I have to inject some randomness to get this thing back on track. Howabout my crazy Thanksgiving party! I think the most of you will remember the stories from last year (it was just after the meet in Tampa). After getting drunk my crazy friends and I ended up playing with large machinery at my old place. One of my friends doesn't drink so he's in charge of the entertainment for our redneck parties. 

 Well we did it again, though it had to move to Friday this year due to work schedules. Copious amounts of vodka were consumed and once again some vehicles and a small loader/backhoe became the entertainment. I'd been up since 4 AM so my night ended about 2 but from what I heard it stayed pretty crazy for long after that. Pretty much everyone drank too much, you'd think we were all high schoolers with our bad judgement .


----------



## oicdn

I'm now a definite....count me in. Can I bum a hotel floor space with anybody? I'll buy some booze, lol. My wallet is going to hate every single one of you there, lol.


----------



## flecom

some progress on my dynamight... finally casing it up properly now that i found some suitable power supplies and a suitable chassis... .. got them at a surplus place... new in box from 1983... amazingly they look exactly the same as some 2005 power-one power supplies i have, different specs obviously tho... 

 overall overhead view












 close up of the boards






 4 channel series stepped attenuator... got it for $5 at a hamfest hehe... i populated it with resistors, they are RN55's






 wiring is under everything... merritt (hifihaxor) is a total slut for that wax string


----------



## Wmcmanus

I'm just checking back into this thread. Color me surprised, and I'm not sure I should be, but we're up over 700 posts and there hasn't even been a meet yet! What a bunch of idle chit chatters.

 Hey Tire Iron, have you tried the Qualia 010 yet? I'm thinking you might like them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You should try the AD2000 and W5000 too. You might like them as well...


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_... which is about a 30 second walk to to Oz._

 

I come from the city...will there be any shuttle service available? My feet chafe easily. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It would make me really happy to spend some time at Oz's after hearing all of the previous year's happenin's there. I'm really looking forward to it.

 Wow, it came so soon. Just a short while ago, it seemed like a long while, but after a long while later (which it didn't seem like, it seemed like a short while a long while ago) it's now a short while away. I'd be marking off the days on my calender with big red *X's *but my calender is electronic, which happened a long while ago and it doesn't have any red *X's*.

 See youze guyz soon!


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey Tire Iron, have you tried the Qualia 010 yet? I'm thinking you might like them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You should try the AD2000 and W5000 too. You might like them as well..._

 

I've tried the AD2000, W5000, PS-1 in the first two days they were here. I've used the Qualia's exclusively since then. Steve is bringing his small so I can figure out which size I am, then I may post a WTB.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I come from the city...will there be any shuttle service available? My feet chafe easily. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It would make me really happy to spend some time at Oz's after hearing all of the previous year's happenin's there. I'm really looking forward to it._

 

If you think I'm carrying your sorry a..... We'll pick up some Dr. Scholls for you.

 Oz's after dinner Sat. night.

*[size=large]ANNOUNCEMEMT[/size]*
 I made a reservation at Kiko's for 15 people on Saturday night around 7. The room we will be in can hold 20. After that it will be whatever tables and/or sushi bar chairs are available. Here is the list of people that I know will be in for dinner: *tyrion, wmcmanus, agile_one, Ray, jp11801, boomana, immtbiker, Voltron, Guss2, Xenia, NightWoundsTime, Tyll, Mikhail, Holly, mikeg, gpalmer, stevieo*. If there is anyone on the list that is not going to make let me know. If there are others that want to join us, send me a pm. If I get confirmations from others, I will make a larger reservation. I know the owner from going there so often so I don't want to tell him that we are having more than are going to actually be there. So if you tell me you're coming, I will be counting on you to be there.


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That should work. We can meet at the hotel and then head over to the Alley for some Gumbo, beers and music.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Don't you just love it when a plan comes together? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sounds like a perfect Fri night, then if Oz is ok with Sat, a perfect weekend.


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flecom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_some progress on my dynamight..._

 

Great work, Frank.

 Couldn't you ghetto it up a bit for old time's sake, though? You know, an alligator clip here, jump start cable there ... that sort of thing.


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, it came so soon. Just a short while ago, it seemed like a long while, but after a long while later (which it didn't seem like, it seemed like a short while a long while ago) it's now a short while away. I'd be marking off the days on my calender with big red *X's *but my calender is electronic, which happened a long while ago and it doesn't have any red *X's*.

 See youze guyz soon!_

 

I think Aaron has Yogi Berra syndrome. Is this what happens when you've been a Mets fan too long? Is it catching?


----------



## immtbiker

Being a Met fan is not just catching, it is also about *hitting*. There is no "I" in team, but there is one in "Win". 
 This weekend Al and Gene will both want to catch, but remember, someone has to hit, too, in order to make it work. Sacrifices must be made for the greater good of all those involved. It's all about teamwork.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Being a Met fan is not just catching, it is also about *hitting*. There is no "I" in team, but there is one in "Win". 
 This weekend Al and Gene will both want to catch, but remember, someone has to hit, too, in order to make it work. Sacrifices must be made for the greater good of all those involved. It's all about teamwork._

 

We're still talking about baseball...right?


----------



## Guss2

We are going to drop Melinda off at Grandma's after the meet so mommy and daddy can have some hangout time,and she'll be pooped anyway,so she won't be going to Kiko's.Aaron,I guess you didn't know I was a Cardinals fan,nor did I know you were a Mets fan,so we'll have some jawing to do.Can't wait for this meet.The family.


----------



## flecom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Great work, Frank.

 Couldn't you ghetto it up a bit for old time's sake, though? You know, an alligator clip here, jump start cable there ... that sort of thing._

 

maybe i will add some arcing wires... and every 30 seconds tie the chassis to 120v for a second... kind of like try your luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe


----------



## NightWoundsTime

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flecom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_maybe i will add some arcing wires... and every 30 seconds tie the chassis to 120v for a second... kind of like try your luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Sounds like we need to add another meet space: Outside by the dumpsters, for the insane DIYers!


----------



## Dominat0r

Hey speaking of DIY's...anyone coming to the meet with AWESOME cable making skills?

 I need a small piece of wire for a interconnect, about 1-1.5" and a piece of sleeving (black, but any color will do). I will buy the connectors from ratshack (doesnt have to be audiophile, just for my vibe+clix+KSC75's), which will be 1 or 2 90 degrees angle mini jacks....i just need a mini to mini (interconnect) and everyone ive seen is like 2"+. I will of course pay you for the peice of cable and the sleeve...and buy you a 6 pack of your choice for the time to make. My skills are nil when it comes to cable making (cat5 np hehe...ya im a pC geek)


----------



## mikeg

Mike - Is there still space for Holly and me to join the group at Kiko's? We'd also like to join you at Oz's.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*[size=large]ANNOUNCEMEMT[/size]*
 I made a reservation at Kiko's for 15 people on Saturday night around 7. The room we will be in can hold 20. After that it will be whatever tables and/or sushi bar chairs are available. Here is the list of people that I know will be in for dinner: tyrion, wmcmanus, agile_one, Ray, jp11801, boomana, immtbiker, Voltron, Guss2/Xenia/Melinda, NightWoundsTime, Tyll, Mikhail. If there is anyone on the list that is not going to make let me know. If there are others that want to join us, send me a pm. If I get confirmations from others, I will make a larger reservation. I know the owner from going there so often so I don't want to tell him that we are having more than are going to actually be there. So if you tell me you're coming, I will be counting on you to be there.
_


----------



## hifihaxor

highlife... remind me on friday, ive got some nice teflon/silver shielded wire... you buy the connectors, ill bring the goods...

 -merritt


----------



## flecom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*[size=large]ANNOUNCEMEMT[/size]*
 I made a reservation at Kiko's for 15 people on Saturday night around 7. The room we will be in can hold 20. After that it will be whatever tables and/or sushi bar chairs are available. Here is the list of people that I know will be in for dinner: tyrion, wmcmanus, agile_one, Ray, jp11801, boomana, immtbiker, Voltron, Guss2/Xenia/Melinda, NightWoundsTime, Tyll, Mikhail. If there is anyone on the list that is not going to make let me know. If there are others that want to join us, send me a pm. If I get confirmations from others, I will make a larger reservation. I know the owner from going there so often so I don't want to tell him that we are having more than are going to actually be there. So if you tell me you're coming, I will be counting on you to be there.
_

 

i would like to go to this, i am assuming then there is no show on saturday? or is it after dinnner?

 i will have to make sure not to eat any sushi before then so i dont burn out on it again


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mike - Is there still space for Holly and me to join the group at Kiko's? We'd also like to join you at Oz's._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flecom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i would like to go to this, i am assuming then there is no show on saturday? or is it after dinnner?

 i will have to make sure not to eat any sushi before then so i dont burn out on it again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I will add the three of you to list. Thanks for letting me know.

 Frank, congrats on the Dynamit. I am looking forward to hearing it. I agree with Gene though, it needs some alligator clips and wires hanging out of it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Don't you just love it when a plan comes together? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sounds like a perfect Fri night, then if Oz is ok with Sat, a perfect weekend._

 

Oz was fine with Saturday night. He should be getting a pair of System Audio Explorers speakers this week. The are a new model and second from the top of the line.


----------



## stevieo

mikeg,

 don't be stupid. there is always a place for holly & maybe even you too!! as for oswald's -- always!! i will always give up my space to accomodate both of you.

 why do you you ask stupid questions?

 later, stevieo


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mike - Is there still space for Holly and me to join the group at Kiko's? We'd also like to join you at Oz's._


----------



## mikeg

*Steve* - With all due respect, please clamp your teeth tightly on a wet, sloppy, and salty toothpick (the kind that's always stuck in your mouth). Then, quickly attach a loose wire from Frank's Dynamit to it. You'll get a real charge from it, and remember your buddy Mike, for suggesting it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stevieo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_mikeg,

 don't be stupid. there is always a place for holly & maybe even you too!! as for oswald's -- always!! i will always give up my space to accomodate both of you.

 why do you you ask stupid questions?

 later, stevieo_


----------



## tyrion

Eddie Current HD30 is on its way!


----------



## stevieo

mikeg,

 you crack me up. i like the suggestion. it could use a real charge! btw, i have switched over to metal toothpicks. bring a camera for the big event.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*Steve* - With all due respect, please clamp your teeth tightly on a wet, sloppy, and salty toothpick (the kind that's always stuck in your mouth). Then, quickly attach a loose wire from Frank's Dynamit to it. You'll get a real charge from it, and remember your buddy Mike, for suggesting it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Eddie Current HD30 is on its way!_

 

Cool, is that Craig's prototype model? It is a nice amp, and it will be great to compare to the ZD and Moth. Nice work Mike!


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Cool, is that Craig's prototype model? It is a nice amp, and it will be great to compare to the ZD and Moth. Nice work Mike! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The Moth went to Craig for a little work. Unfortunately, it will not be back in time.


----------



## Ray Samuels

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*Steve* - With all due respect, please clamp your teeth tightly on a wet, sloppy, and salty toothpick (the kind that's always stuck in your mouth). Then, quickly attach a loose wire from Frank's Dynamit to it. You'll get a real charge from it, and remember your buddy Mike, for suggesting it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hey mikeg, don't you think you are to hard on Steveo?
 But then I like your way of thinking, fry him, who cares, none of his children will, put an end to their pain.
 Ray Samuels


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ray Samuels* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey mikeg, don't you think you are to hard on Steveo?
 But then I like your way of thinking, fry him, who cares, none of his children will, put an end to their pain.
 Ray Samuels_

 

Works for me, he just sent me his Qualias.


----------



## stevieo

dear mr. raymond samuels,

 good adivice. but, dont' ever change!! 

 s.o..



  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ray Samuels* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey mikeg, don't you think you are to hard on Steveo?
 But then I like your way of thinking, fry him, who cares, none of his children will, put an end to their pain.
 Ray Samuels_


----------



## Dominat0r

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hifihaxor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_highlife... remind me on friday, ive got some nice teflon/silver shielded wire... you buy the connectors, ill bring the goods...

 -merritt_

 


 thanks a ton man, i sent you a PM with details...going to pick up connectors this week.


----------



## Tyll Hertsens

Only a couple of more days to go! I thought I'd point out that I started a paid thread on the prototype balanced amps I'll be bringing for your pre-viewing pleasures.

 Also, I'll be bringing my schweet camera gear and will be itching to take shots of all the gear at the meet. Please feel free to bang on my sholder if there's anything in particular of your gear that you'd like pix of.


----------



## gpalmer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Being a Met fan is not just catching, it is also about *hitting*. There is no "I" in team, but there is one in "Win". 
 This weekend Al and Gene will both want to catch, but remember, someone has to hit, too, in order to make it work. Sacrifices must be made for the greater good of all those involved. It's all about teamwork._

 

I am SSSSOOOOOOO glad I'm not sharing a room with you!


----------



## Quake1028

Well, I guess I just wasn't meant to go to this meet. Sorry tyrion, but I have to cancel. Long story short, my mother was hit by a bus while walking about 10 days ago and had surgery last week. She is unable to walk for 6-8 weeks right now. As such, I have to take care of her on the weekends while my brother works. I guess that pretty much rules out driving to South Florida 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . When it rains, it pours I guess. Anyhow, just wanted to let you know.


----------



## agile_one

Very sorry to hear about your mother, Gloomfire. Hope her recovery is proceeding well. You are doing the right thing. She is fortunate to have sons like you and your brother to help out.


----------



## Quake1028

Thanks Gene, it's appreciated. The recovery is going ok, not too much progress since the surgery was just last week. The thing that I am most grateful for is that she got out if it with "only" a shattered bone and some ligament damage. Could have been much worse.


----------



## mazersteven

Without having to read 38 pages of this thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Is the meeting still on Dec 2nd?


----------



## Quake1028

I'll post the PM tyrion sent me recently. I'm assuming nothing has really changed.

  Quote:


 Friday night we will be at Let There Be Sound (if you are going to be here Friday night, you are welcome to join us) for a couple of hours, until about 11:00 or longer depending. Some of us may go out after for some beers and maybe a local band (nothing definite on this). Whoever doesn't go out after LTBS will head to the hotel and hang out and have a mini meet. Also, nothing definite.

 Saturday, the meet starts around 10 am and will go on until at least 5 pm or so. That night, we will go out to dinner and then some may go to hotel for mini meets in rooms, some will go out for some beers. We may also go back to LTBS for some more music or maybe DVD's. Nothing other than Friday night at LTBS and Saturday meet is written stone. Especially with such a big group. This will be the biggest SoFla meet so far (number 5)


----------



## flecom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gloomfire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, I guess I just wasn't meant to go to this meet. Sorry tyrion, but I have to cancel. Long story short, my mother was hit by a bus while walking about 10 days ago and had surgery last week. She is unable to walk for 6-8 weeks right now. As such, I have to take care of her on the weekends while my brother works. I guess that pretty much rules out driving to South Florida 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . When it rains, it pours I guess. Anyhow, just wanted to let you know._

 

man sorry to hear that... disregard my PM then


----------



## Dominat0r

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gloomfire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, I guess I just wasn't meant to go to this meet. Sorry tyrion, but I have to cancel. Long story short, my mother was hit by a bus while walking about 10 days ago and had surgery last week. She is unable to walk for 6-8 weeks right now. As such, I have to take care of her on the weekends while my brother works. I guess that pretty much rules out driving to South Florida 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . When it rains, it pours I guess. Anyhow, just wanted to let you know._

 

Very sorry to hear about you Mom. I hope she gets well soon....then sue the bus company for everything they got =)


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mazersteven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Without having to read 38 pages of this thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is the meeting still on Dec 2nd?_

 

The meet is 10am to 5 or 6pm on December 2, 2006.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gloomfire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, I guess I just wasn't meant to go to this meet. Sorry tyrion, but I have to cancel. Long story short, my mother was hit by a bus while walking about 10 days ago and had surgery last week. She is unable to walk for 6-8 weeks right now. As such, I have to take care of her on the weekends while my brother works. I guess that pretty much rules out driving to South Florida 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . When it rains, it pours I guess. Anyhow, just wanted to let you know._

 

I am really sorry to hear about your mom. I hope her recovery is going well. The next one will probably be in your area.


----------



## Quake1028

Thanks for all the kind wishes everyone. And don't worry, the bus company has a lawsuit coming their way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## tyrion

Has anyone heard from PsychoZX latetly? He hasn't posted since 11/14 which is not like him. He is supposed to be coming in on Friday.

 Updated Attendee List:
 agile_one*+
 Voltron*+
 immtbiker*+
 jp11801*+
 NightWoundsTime*+
 wmcmanus*+
 Guss2*+
 Xenia*+
 Melinda
 flecom*+
 PsychoZX*+
 Vorlon1
 boomana*+
 mrarroyo
 oicdn
 tyrion*+
 Ray Samuels*+
 Tyll Hertsens+
 Mikhail?
 mikeg*+
 Holly*+
 stevieo*+
 Mystery Guest
 Icehawk
 arrowmark
 piano jazz
 HighLife+
 hifihaxor
 gpalmer*+
 Gontran
 sojourner

 *Attending Saturday night at LTBS
 +Attending Dinner at Kikos Saturday night

 ATTENTION
 I would like to get a count for Friday night at Let There Be Sound. Either post in the thread or send me a pm if you will be attending (we need to know how much beer to bring )

 All 4 rooms are taken: 1) agile_one 2) Ray 3) gpalmer 4) boomana


----------



## mikeg

LTBS on both Friday and Saturday nights?


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_LTBS on both Friday and Saturday nights?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I think that reference to Friday at LTBS is just an artifact of the prior plan. Friday night is the music gig and the divey joint, and Saturday night is Sushi and LTBS.

 *EDIT: WooHoo! 39 pages and still 3 days before the meet!!!*


----------



## boomana

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think that reference to Friday at LTBS is just an *artifact*of the prior plan. Friday night is the music gig and the divey joint, and Saturday night is Sushi and LTBS.

 *EDIT: WooHoo! 39 pages and still 3 days before the meet!!!*_

 

It's unsettling to think of anything in this thread as an artifact. Over 10,000 views as well...egad!

 So, the Darkvoice arrived today, but I'm peeved. They sent the wrong voltage...and that after various emails assuring 110V. Now I'm looking at an open box with no way to listen, not even a cheapo adaptor to be found from my traveling days.


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's unsettling to think of anything in this thread as an artifact. Over 10,000 views as well...egad!_

 

Quite disturbing, indeed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So, the Darkvoice arrived today, but I'm peeved. They sent the wrong voltage...and that after various emails assuring 110V. Now I'm looking at an open box with no way to listen, not even a cheapo adaptor to be found from my traveling days. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Not to worry, Vicky, flecom can probably whip you up something from paper clips, odd chunks of iron, and electrician's tape. What voltage is the Darkvoice set for?


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_LTBS on both Friday and Saturday nights?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I think it is a typo Friday night is Alligator Alley and Saturday is LTBS at least that was the plan


----------



## mikeg

Maybe add Steve's metal toothpick to the mix.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_:
 Not to worry, Vicky, flecom can probably whip you up something from paper clips, odd chunks of iron, and electrician's tape. What voltage is the Darkvoice set for?_


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_LTBS on both Friday and Saturday nights?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

[size=x-large]*NEW ANNOUNCEMENT*[/size]

 Saturday night is dinner at Kikos and then LTBS. Friday night is Alligator Alley for dinner, beer and Way of the Groove.


----------



## boomana

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not to worry, Vicky, flecom can probably whip you up something from paper clips, odd chunks of iron, and electrician's tape. What voltage is the Darkvoice set for?_

 

220V. Yes, but he also has Russian roulette fantasies with arcing wires...I was about to suggest that it might not be safe, but then again, you're all letting me drive, and no one's even inquired about my driving record 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...perhaps we're all nuts. Well, if anyone wants to help me out here, I'll accept; otherwise, it's back to Hong Kong.


----------



## flecom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_[size=x-large]*NEW ANNOUNCEMENT*[/size]

 Saturday night is dinner at Kikos and then LTBS. Friday night is Alligator Alley for dinner, beer and Way of the Groove._

 

woah woah hold on there... so no LTBS on friday?

 you just threw a monkey in my wrench lol


----------



## NightWoundsTime

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Maybe add Steve's metal toothpick to the mix.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Then we get Ray to do an immaculate soldering job on that mess.


----------



## hifihaxor

i can make you 220... i have a 0-220v variac i can use... what kind of plug does it have? we can make this work if you want to...

 -merritt


----------



## mikeg

Actually, I'll play it safe, and follow in my car. I'll stay way behind, and possibly keep a camera at the ready. Mike, being an attorney, would surely appreciate having pictures, in case you screw up. So, drive very very carefully.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_220V. Yes, but he also has Russian roulette fantasies with arcing wires...I was about to suggest that it might not be safe, but then again, *you're all letting me drive, and no one's even inquired about my driving record *





 ...perhaps we're all nuts. Well, if anyone wants to help me out here, I'll accept; otherwise, it's back to Hong Kong._


----------



## mikeg

Matt, be nice. That's a nasty thing to call steve.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NightWoundsTime* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Then we get Ray to do an immaculate soldering job on *that mess*._


----------



## Gontran

Hey All,

 I'm REALLY bad with names, will there be any "Hi, my name is:..." stickers?

 Looking forward to meeting you all,


----------



## boomana

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hifihaxor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i can make you 220... i have a 0-220v variac i can use... what kind of plug does it have? we can make this work if you want to...

 -merritt_

 

Thanks. I sent you a PM. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Actually, I'll play it safe, and follow in my car. I'll stay way behind, and possibly keep a camera at the ready. Mike, being an attorney, would surely appreciate having pictures, in case you screw up. So, drive very very carefully.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Okay, my driving record is nearly perfect, but I wouldn't follow without directions. I'm a great driver, but directionally challenged. I will need a semi-sober navigator to keep us from ending up in a completely different location than planned.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Matt, be nice. That's a nasty thing to call steve.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Oooooh. Nice burn.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gontran* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey All,

 I'm REALLY bad with names, will there be any "Hi, my name is:..." stickers?

 Looking forward to meeting you all,_

 

Not a bad idea. I have a stash of those left over from last week when I took patients from my weekend job to volunteer at a soup kitchen. I'll bring them...uh...the stickers, not the patients.


----------



## Voltron

Hey, Vicki, I thought your were through with the all-nighters!?


----------



## boomana

I have 147 essays to grade....arrgh.

 EDIT: I'm taking a break, but isn't it late for you, even in CA?


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have 147 essays to grade....arrgh._

 

That sux. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you can grade with music on to make the time pass. Not to rub it in, but it is after 1:30 am my time, and it's off to bed for me. Good luck but hopefully you will be a little less burdened for this weekend!


----------



## boomana

It's okay. I'm getting everything done so I have nothing to think about over the weekend.


----------



## tyrion

I think this meet may be too big to not use name tags. Vicky, if you have them, bring them.


----------



## Dominat0r

Keep the post alive ......hahaha

 Are you getting meeting together friday early afternoon? Grab some lunch or something? I have to work at around 7pm (inventory sucks ass), but can hang for some early evening fun =)

 If you guys getting together early friday...i can stop by the local Office De-pot and get some name tags for the meet, its no problem.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HighLife* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Keep the post alive ......hahaha

 Are you getting meeting together friday early afternoon? Grab some lunch or something? I have to work at around 7pm (inventory sucks)._

 

I'm not sure where we will be until about 6:30pm on Friday.


----------



## flecom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think this meet may be too big to not use name tags. Vicky, if you have them, bring them._

 

I agree, this is a good idea...


----------



## boomana

I have the tags already, so it's no problem to bring them.


----------



## mikeg

Name tags are great for us, older guys, to remember who we are. Right Ray?


----------



## PsychoZX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone heard from PsychoZX latetly? He hasn't posted since 11/14 which is not like him. He is supposed to be coming in on Friday._

 


 Don't worry I've just been lurking. I probably wont be bringing my K1000s as I still have yet to get them back from AKG. I sent them in almost 2 months ago to have the grills replaced and I still don't have them back. Oh well, at least there will be plenty of them at the meet. Since LTBS has been moved to sat whats going on friday night?


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flecom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_woah woah hold on there... so no LTBS on friday?

 you just threw a monkey in my wrench lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Frank, sorry about that. I had to change to accomodate the show for Jaco's B'day party. Also, Oz had voiced a preference for Saturday night.


----------



## boomana

So the Darkvoice will make an appearance at the meet. I checked back on an old thread, and it seems they all arrive with the 220v cord and no further indication of voltage change. Mine actually had the tiniest of smudged white labels, that has since fallen off, saying 110v. The upshot is that I picked up a $7.00 cord after work and am now very happily listening to Quadrophenia, and avoiding less desirable tasks. So, thanks tyrion and hifihaxor for offering help, but I'm good. Gotta tell you, what they say is true, the K340s really like this little...and cheap...amp. Now for new tubes...


----------



## NightWoundsTime

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Name tags are great for us, older guys, to remember who we are. Right Ray?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

When'd you get so mean Mike? What's next, you'll go terrorizing the neighborhood children for so much as looking at your grass? That is, if they even allow children down there in old fartsville, seems like maybe you're in a "waiting to die" I.E. retirement community. I think that crotchety old man syndrome is setting in buddy.

 New nickname for MikeG: Mr Wilson

 I guess I oughta be careful or you'll take me off the will!


----------



## Wmcmanus

It looks like I probably won't be able to make any of the events for Friday, including the Friday night Oz fest. I just bought a car in the Chicago area and will be driving it down to Miami. I'm in for a long ride, but it's a nice rig! 2007 Pontiac G6 convertible.

 I was all set to shove off this evening, but suddenly top won't open! I'm hoping it's something simple like a switch or sensor that needs to be replaced, and that I'll be on the road by noon tomorrow.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It looks like I probably won't be able to make any of the events for Friday, including the Friday night Oz fest. I just bought a car in the Chicago area and will be driving it down to Miami. I'm in for a long ride, but it's a nice rig! 2007 Pontiac G6 convertible.

 I was all set to shove off this evening, but suddenly top won't open! I'm hoping it's something simple like a switch or sensor that needs to be replaced, and that I'll be on the road by noon tomorrow._

 

Congrats on the car! Oz Fest has been moved to Saturday night after the meet. Your only missing Jaco P's birthday at Alligator Alley. Be careful driving.


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Congrats on the car! Oz Fest has been moved to Saturday night after the meet._

 

Cool deal!

  Quote:


 Your only missing Jaco P's birthday at Alligator Alley. Be careful driving. 
 

Maybe some No Doze or something like that... get all juiced up on caffine and average 105 mph.


----------



## mikeg

Just having a bit (or lots of bits) of fun. Thanks for your response, it really made me laugh. See you on Saturday.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NightWoundsTime* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When'd you get so mean Mike? What's next, you'll go terrorizing the neighborhood children for so much as looking at your grass? That is, if they even allow children down there in old fartsville, seems like maybe you're in a "waiting to die" I.E. retirement community. I think that crotchety old man syndrome is setting in buddy.

 New nickname for MikeG: Mr Wilson

 I guess I oughta be careful or you'll take me off the will!_


----------



## mikeg

What's your audio rig in your auto rig?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It looks like I probably won't be able to make any of the events for Friday, including the Friday night Oz fest. I just bought a car in the Chicago area and will be driving it down to Miami. I'm in for a long ride, but it's a nice rig! 2007 Pontiac G6 convertible.

 I was all set to shove off this evening, but suddenly top won't open! I'm hoping it's something simple like a switch or sensor that needs to be replaced, and that I'll be on the road by noon tomorrow._


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It looks like I probably won't be able to make any of the events for Friday, including the Friday night Oz fest. I just bought a car in the Chicago area and will be driving it down to Miami. I'm in for a long ride, but it's a nice rig! 2007 Pontiac G6 convertible.

 I was all set to shove off this evening, but suddenly top won't open! I'm hoping it's something simple like a switch or sensor that needs to be replaced, and that I'll be on the road by noon tomorrow._

 

That's some scooter you got! How many cc's is that one? 

 Have a safe and sane drive, but make sure you get your butt to Florida by Friday evening!


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So the Darkvoice will make an appearance at the meet. I checked back on an old thread, and it seems they all arrive with the 220v cord and no further indication of voltage change. Mine actually had the tiniest of smudged white labels, that has since fallen off, saying 110v. The upshot is that I picked up a $7.00 cord after work and am now very happily listening to Quadrophenia, and avoiding less desirable tasks. So, thanks tyrion and hifihaxor for offering help, but I'm good. Gotta tell you, what they say is true, the K340s really like this little...and cheap...amp. Now for new tubes...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Congrats on getting the Darkvoice singing to your brain. Ooh, Quadrophenia! That must sound nice with the new setup! If you think of it, would you bring that disc to the meet? I have 3 versions all on vinyl and that would be nice to hear. Just a thought!


----------



## hifihaxor

good to hear about the cord for the dark voice. 

 ill be bringing some tools to make a cable for highlife... does anyone else want cables made or anything moded while im at it?

 also, will anyone be bringing a TT or any vynal? i have a technics sl1200mk2 table, but the needle isnt so hot (its a stanton, its all i could find locally on short notice).. i also have several records, all classic rock.. let me know

 -merritt


----------



## boomana

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It looks like I probably won't be able to make any of the events for Friday, including the Friday night Oz fest. I just bought a car in the Chicago area and will be driving it down to Miami. I'm in for a long ride, but it's a nice rig! 2007 Pontiac G6 convertible.

 I was all set to shove off this evening, but suddenly top won't open! I'm hoping it's something simple like a switch or sensor that needs to be replaced, and that I'll be on the road by noon tomorrow._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Maybe some No Doze or something like that... get all juiced up on caffine and average 105 mph._

 

My 80-year-old parents regularly make it from Detroit to S. Fl in 24 hours (driving) when they get cold enough. Put that pretty new car to the test!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Congrats on getting the Darkvoice singing to your brain. Ooh, Quadrophenia! That must sound nice with the new setup! If you think of it, would you bring that disc to the meet? I have 3 versions all on vinyl and that would be nice to hear. Just a thought! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Done deal. Any other requests? I was only going to bring a small sampling of CDs this time, ones I know real well and want to hear on other gear. Outside of current pop/rap/country/r&b/wimp jazz categories, I have an eclectic collection.

 EDIT: ...and now that I'm thinking of what to bring, I dont think I'm going to bring my K1000s unless there's a need for a stock pair. I think they are already well represented. LMK.


----------



## gpalmer

I might be running into issues with work. I have to put together a presentation for the head of the department to give at the beginning of next week to the company that just acquired us and my sources are co-operating by not providing the information I need so they might be running me into a wall on this. I should know by the end of today whether I have to work tomorrow / over the weekend.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gpalmer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I might be running into issues with work. I have to put together a presentation for the head of the department to give at the beginning of next week to the company that just acquired us and my sources are co-operating by not providing the information I need so they might be running me into a wall on this. I should know by the end of today whether I have to work tomorrow / over the weekend._

 

Sorry to hear that. Just keep me posted so I can cancel the room. I think I need to do it tomorrow.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gpalmer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I might be running into issues with work. I have to put together a presentation for the head of the department to give at the beginning of next week to the company that just acquired us and my sources are co-operating by not providing the information I need so they might be running me into a wall on this. I should know by the end of today whether I have to work tomorrow / over the weekend._

 

If the sources that are not cooperating are whithin your company I hope you make them "pay" by having to work during the weekend as well.


----------



## flecom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Frank, sorry about that. I had to change to accomodate the show for Jaco's B'day party. Also, Oz had voiced a preference for Saturday night._

 

na its ok, gives me more time to frantically finish my amp on friday


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Done deal. Any other requests? I was only going to bring a small sampling of CDs this time, ones I know real well and want to hear on other gear. Outside of current pop/rap/country/r&b/wimp jazz categories, I have an eclectic collection._

 

Thanks for bringing the Quad! I can't decide whether to bring any CDs. I may just sponge off others. I wish that my Slappa travel case was about half as thick as it is -- kinda bulky given all the other stuff I have crammed into my briefcase and suitcase.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for bringing the Quad! I can't decide whether to bring any CDs. I may just sponge off others. I wish that my Slappa travel case was about half as thick as it is -- kinda bulky given all the other stuff I have crammed into my briefcase and suitcase._

 

Don't bring any, you will have plenty to choose from and Vicky does have some interesting stuff.


----------



## Guss2

Mike,can you post a gear list update?Oh,and I don't think the mystery guest will be joining us.Gary.


----------



## boomana

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for bringing the Quad! I can't decide whether to bring any CDs. I may just sponge off others. I wish that my Slappa travel case was about half as thick as it is -- kinda bulky given all the other stuff I have crammed into my briefcase and suitcase._

 

Well, if you want anything particular, just ask. As I'm leaving from work tomorrow, I'm gathering things together now. I'm only planning on bringing about 20-25 CDs, but have a pretty okay selection to choose from.

 John and Mike, I'll give you a call when I pick up the van and give you an ETA.


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Don't bring any, you will have plenty to choose from and Vicky does have some interesting stuff._

 

That's what I figured. As it is, I will likely be strip-searched for all the crap I am trying to carry onto the plane tonight! TONIGHT, that's pretty cool. Checking other things that I hope will come through fine.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Guss2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mike,can you post a gear list update?Oh,and I don't think the mystery guest will be joining us.Gary._

 

Here is the last list I posted. I removed the Aristeus (unless you have it). I don't know how up to date this is.

 Amps:
 Darkvoice
 SDS
 Dared MP-5
 RSA Raptor
 EC Zana Deux
 Moth s2A3
 EC-SS
 RSA Katrina SR-71
 Stax SRM-1/MK-2 with a Stax PRO plug and HE90 plug
 Dynahi now with new powersupply! (maybe dynamite if i get all the resistors for my attenuator in time..)
 Dynalo (been using it at work, its pretty nice actually)
 LDII x 2
 Microamp (desktop 06)
 Heed Canamp x 2

 Headphones:
 R10
 HE90
 Ultrasone HFI-2200ULE
 PROline 2500
 E500/KSC-35/iGrado
 HD-650
 HE60 w/HE90 connector
 K1000 x 2
 K701
 DT880 (pre-2005)
 DT990 pro (pre-2005)
 HF-1 (unmodified)
 Darth Beyers
 RS-1
 Headphiled K340s
 Darth Beyers (2)
 Senn 650/Zu
 Senn 580
 Ety ER4P
 PS-1
 GS-1000 Balanced
 W5000
 AD2000 (2)
 Qualia 010 small
 Qualia 010 medium
 HP-2

 Sources:
 5G iPod
 RWA iMod
 Exempler Modded Denon 2900
 SCD-1
 Apollo
 Ayre C-7xe
 Sota Saphire
 Thorens TCD-2000
 Saturn
 Toshiba DVD Player
 Eastern Electric Mini Max (jj teslas 6922s)


----------



## Voltron

Mike, if you care to add it, I will have my 5G iPod with Apple dock and Wyvern Audio mini-RCA cable as an available source. Also, should I bring the EC Lunchbox, or does somebody over there have one that is not listed?


----------



## boomana

I don't know of a lunchbox 'round these parts. Add the Darkvoice, and if there two Darth Beyers (who has the other?), I may leave my imod/mircoamp/Darth Beyers at work, unless requested. Also, who else is bringing K1000s? I see only two listed. John? PsychoXY...YX?.. isn't bringing his. Are mine needed?


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't know of a lunchbox 'round these parts. Add the Darkvoice, and if there two Darth Beyers (who has the other?), I may leave my imod/mircoamp/Darth Beyers at work, unless requested. Also, who else is bringing K1000s? I see only two listed. John? PsychoXY...YX?.. isn't bringing his. Are mine needed?_

 

I have never heard the iMod and would love to check it out if you don't mind bringing it. I have a portable amp, and there likely will be others of Tyll's and Ray's there if you want to leave the Microamp at home. 

 Does anyone want to hear the Lunchbox in action? I can probably just put it in my luggage and keep the tubes in my briefcase--I can't imagine who would steal it. Of course, I would hope the TSA wouldn't blow up my suitcase upon scanning the little beggar either!


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have never heard the iMod and would love to check it out if you don't mind bringing it. I have a portable amp, and there likely will be others of Tyll's and Ray's there if you want to leave the Microamp at home. 

 Does anyone want to hear the Lunchbox in action? I can probably just put it in my luggage and keep the tubes in my briefcase--I can't imagine who would steal it. Of course, I would hope the TSA wouldn't blow up my suitcase upon scanning the little beggar either!_

 

I am not aware of anyone that has a lunchbox around here. However, if I were you, I am not sure I would bother but it's your call. I am sure there are people that would love to hear it.


----------



## boomana

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have never heard the iMod and would love to check it out if you don't mind bringing it._

 

I'll put it in my pocket.

 ooooh...just caught a little grammar error in my previous post when you quoted it...the very one I just taught this week...the kiddies would have a field day...ah well.

 EDIT: Last call for CD requests...


----------



## NightWoundsTime

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just having a bit (or lots of bits) of fun. Thanks for your response, it really made me laugh. See you on Saturday._

 

What? That's all you got. Jeez man I think Holly saw my message and slipped you a valium, thinking you were making all your little friends not like you. I was expecting you to turn the angry old man wrath straight at my computer and knock me off my chair with a hilarious response. Instead I get "it made me laugh". My efforts are so futile.


----------



## NightWoundsTime

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry to hear that. Just keep me posted so I can cancel the room. I think I need to do it tomorrow._

 

I had planned on going halfs on that room, so go ahead and leave it on for me, and hopefully someone else will need to crash there if Greg bails.


----------



## NightWoundsTime

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here is the last list I posted. I removed the Aristeus (unless you have it). I don't know how up to date this is._

 

Huh? I thought he got it? Don't tell me it's gone again! 

 Are Tyll and Ray still coming? I didn't see their gears listed but I guess there's no predicting what crazy concoctions they might show up with.

 BTW this is me bumping my postcount shamelessly (albeit with comments on the thread, I just haven't quite mastered the multi-quote function yet.) If you notice that postcount, you'll see that I'm in good shape to post that impressions thread on a monumental note, so nobody break the tradition! I got called horrible names in June while being told to start a thread for a meet that I didn't even attend.


----------



## mikeg

Mike - Please add my R10, SDS, Exemplar modded Denon 2900, and McAlister amp. BTW, what's with the Aristeus, which was one of the real highlights that I was hoping to hear. I thought that Gary received it already. Also, is Mikhail bringing any of his great new amps?


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NightWoundsTime* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I had planned on going halfs on that room, so go ahead and leave it on for me, and hopefully someone else will need to crash there if Greg bails._

 

Done.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NightWoundsTime* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Huh? I thought he got it? Don't tell me it's gone again! 

 Are Tyll and Ray still coming? I didn't see their gears listed but I guess there's no predicting what crazy concoctions they might show up with._

 

I thought he did too but when I read about the problems in NY, I thought maybe he didn't have it. Hopefully, he will let us know.

 Ray and Tyll are coming. Ray is bringing the B52, Tomahawk and Hornets, I imagine. Tyll is bringing the Balanced Desktop, I believe. Not sure what else.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mike - Please add my R10, SDS, Exemplar modded Denon 2900, and McAlister amp. BTW, what's with the Aristeus, which was one of the real highlights that I was hoping to hear. I thought that Gary received it already. Also, is Mikhail bringing any of his great new amps?_

 

I have not heard anything from Mikhail, including whether his coming. The only reason, I have an idea he is coming is from Aaron.

 I will add those items.


----------



## mikeg

On the contrary, I assumed that at least some of my headfi pals are *just like me*. That's why I'm so darned tempted to cross wits with them. I tend to punt these puns to excess, so that wit emerges as nitwit. Heck, that's enough already. mikeg, please shut up. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NightWoundsTime* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What? That's all you got. Jeez man I think Holly saw my message and slipped you a valium, thinking you were making all your little friends *not like you*. I was expecting you to turn the angry old man wrath straight at my computer and knock me off my chair with a hilarious response. Instead I get "it made me laugh". My efforts are so futile._


----------



## justin w.

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NightWoundsTime* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Huh? I thought he got it? Don't tell me it's gone again! 

 Are Tyll and Ray still coming? I didn't see their gears listed but I guess there's no predicting what crazy concoctions they might show up with.

 BTW this is me bumping my postcount shamelessly (albeit with comments on the thread, I just haven't quite mastered the multi-quote function yet.) If you notice that postcount, you'll see that I'm in good shape to post that impressions thread on a monumental note, so nobody break the tradition! I got called horrible names in June while being told to start a thread for a meet that I didn't even attend._

 

There was a problem in the manufacturing of the transformers, so they were dying as I was burning in the amps. I RMA'ed and they are fixing the issue, and have sent me some new transformers which I am using now. When I received the finished enclosures, all of the front panels were black and I did not have the 1 silver I requested for Gary's amp, and I am told those will be ready tomorrow. 

 I don't know as of right now if I can make the meet, it will be a last minute decision.


----------



## immtbiker

Mike...I think that I mentioned this previously...but I am bringing the Rudistor NX-33 balanced with a balanced HD-600 (besides the 2 Ultrasones) *instead *of the Dared MP-5. The NX-33 is balanced throughout so a balanced source will be necessary for loan (hopefully one of those spaceship players you offered...the Apollo or Saturn or Uranus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ).


----------



## agile_one

Mike, didn't see these in the list, so:

 Portable Amps: RSA Hornet, HR Micro, LaRocco PR II (Blackgates), Pint

 Portable Source: iMod 4g Photo, 5.5 g 80 gb iPod, Panasonic and Sony pcdps

 Amps: BlockHead, ATH HA2002, EarMax AE

 Sources: Thorens TCD2000, Laptop to Stello DA2220 (balanced)

 Cans: L3000, W2002, WJPN11, SA5000, iGrado, SR60, HF1, HD650 (balanced), K701 (balanced)

 Other bits and pieces to connect them all up.

 Packing everything up now - still hope to hit town around 1:00 PM tomorrow. I'll call you, nums, and Voltron when I'm close.


----------



## hifihaxor

[size=xx-large]*ATTENTION*[/size]

 i ****ed up =o( i destroyed a 4.7uf 630v solen fast cap in my tube amp i was bringing. i didnt realize these things were so sensitive to soldering iron contact =o( anyhow, does anyone, coming to the show, have available either one of these caps or another "audiophile grade" capacitor at 4.7uf, film cap, above 200v. if its different fromt he fast cap, i need a pair. ill gladly pay you for them.. maybe a vendor from out of town can grab one before flying in?

 does anyone know where i can get one locally? if i cant find one, ill put in the NTE film cap i originally had installed... 

 -merritt


----------



## boomana

This meet needs to be two days long. With what's coming, it's like five minutes per rig. What to choose?!!!!


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This meet needs to be two days long. With what's coming, it's like five minutes per rig. What to choose?!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 

If ad hoc micro meets happened in one or another room into the wee hours of the morning, it wouldn't be the first time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Since you never sleep, seems like the ideal way to extend listening time.


----------



## boomana

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If ad hoc micro meets happened in one or another room into the wee hours of the morning, it wouldn't be the first time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Since you never sleep, seems like the ideal way to extend listening time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Good. That will allow me to justify bringing more CDs as I couldn't decide on only twenty when there are soooo many wonderful ones....See, Gene, I'm trying to return to the original theme of this meet as mentioned in the first posts...bring some symmetry to this closing of this unwieldy thread.


----------



## hifihaxor

pulled the solen's out and put the old NTE film caps back in.. sounds little different.. but it should give you an idea how this amp sounds... ill get replacements next week from tube depot

 put it down on the equipment list, its a home made low impedence version of the aikido amplifier.. design by glass works audio.. i think?

 -merritt


----------



## Voltron

I'm on the plane and will take off shortly. Looking forward to breakfast with JP#s and all that will follow. See some of you tomorrow and the rest on Saturday!


----------



## The Monkey

Have a great time gang, and safe travels to all. Remember that those of us not in attendance will be eagerly awaiting pics and impressions. Unintelligible late-night homebrew posts are not only expected, but encouraged.


----------



## flecom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Have a great time gang, and safe travels to all. Remember that those of us not in attendance will be eagerly awaiting pics and impressions. Unintelligible late-night homebrew posts are not only expected, but encouraged.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

jeeze that reminds me, i have to charge the batteries on my 1D


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Have a great time gang, and safe travels to all. Remember that those of us not in attendance will be eagerly awaiting pics and impressions. Unintelligible late-night homebrew posts are not only expected, but encouraged.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

With ithout encouragement you will be obliged !


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Have a great time gang, and safe travels to all. Remember that those of us not in attendance will be eagerly awaiting pics and impressions. *Unintelligible late-night homebrew posts are not only expected, but encouraged.*



_

 

I think you can take that to the bank.

 The bad news is that Ray's flight has been cancelled. He is trying to get on a flight later today or first thing in the morning. The later flight today is unlikely.

 The good news is that the Master of the Universe is safely (I'm laughing too) in jp#'s car leaving the airport.


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think you can take that to the bank._

 

No doubt.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_The bad news is that Ray's flight has been cancelled. He is trying to get on a flight later today or first thing in the morning. The later flight today is unlikely._

 

Poor Ray - what a PITA. Hope the airline gets it together.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_The good news is that the Master of the Universe is safely (I'm laughing too) in jp#'s car leaving the airport._

 

Safely on the ground, yes, but it's all downhill from there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 See you all in a few hours ... I'm headinig out the door for the drive down the coast and accross the alley.


----------



## Wmcmanus

I might have a hard time making it even by tomorrow morning now! I'll do my best, but I got a slow start yesterday due to some business issues that popped up. Then I ran into major delays for a couple of hours in Joliet where there was freezing rain and cars in the ditch everywhere.

 I made it to Seymour, Indiana (on I-65 about 50 miles North of Louisville) by 2:30am and am just starting my driving day now. Davie, Florida is a long way down the road. Last night I drove for about 8 hours and never once turned my windshield wipers off for even one second. 

 Hopefully today will go smoother, but it's very windy and rainy because I'm in the middle of the two major pressure fronts... but the car is nice!


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I might have a hard time making it even by tomorrow morning now! I'll do my best, but I got a slow start yesterday due to some business issues that popped up. Then I ran into major delays for a couple of hours in Joliet where there was freezing rain and cars in the ditch everywhere.

 I made it to Seymour, Indiana (on I-65 about 50 miles North of Louisville) by 2:30am and am just starting my driving day now. Davie, Florida is a long way down the road. Last night I drove for about 8 hours and never once turned my windshield wipers off for even one second. 

 Hopefully today will go smoother, but it's very windy and rainy because I'm in the middle of the two major pressure fronts... but the car is nice!_

 

Wayne, drive carefully. You'll get here when you do.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Poor Ray - what a PITA. Hope the airline gets it together._

 

Gene it's not the airlines. I'll let this go due to Southern naiveté, but the upper midwest has been having a snowstorm. Out of the seven times that I've been to Chicago on business, I have slept in the airport 6 times because of snow or thunderstorm activity in the Ohio River Valley between Chi-Town and NYC. 
 It's 68 degrees right now in NY (only 8 degrees less than Miami) but going down to 40 tomorrow.

 Pure as the driven snow:






 I will be arriving (if all goes well) at 10:55 a.m tomorrow with a precision phillips in hand (well, actually not in hand to avoid confiscation of a deadly weapon). Unless you guys don't want me to come, then I'll be on the Lauderdale Strip with a NX-33 and 3 pairs of headphones in tow. Maybe I'll rent an UltraGlide!


----------



## Dominat0r

I wonder how the first night is going...everyone wasted yet? =)


----------



## immtbiker

I just received a call from my Spirit Airlines (notice the time stamp) and they informed me that due to plane troubles and problems getting other planes in from the midwest, they have canceled my flight.
 I have checked all other airlines that go between NY and FLL and aside from one flight that would get me in at 3 p.m. for $1132 there are no other available flights. 

 I'll unpack now and wallow in my own self pity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 See you guys another time.


----------



## The Monkey

That sucks, Aaron. Did you try seeing if you could fly into ATL and take catch a flight to FLL from there?

 EDIT: Even JetBlue is full?


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just received a call from my Spirit Airlines (notice the time stamp) and they informed me that due to plane troubles and problems getting other planes in from the midwest, they have canceled my flight.
 I have checked all other airlines that go between NY and FLL and aside from one flight that would get me in at 3 p.m. for $1132 there are no other available flights. 

 I'll unpack now and wallow in my own self pity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 See you guys another time._

 

I just got your message on the way home from the hotel. You will be missed. We are having a lousy time anyway. You are better off at home.


----------



## hifihaxor

dynamite is in trouble

 blew a transistor tonight, so one board is out of the unit.. insane marathon repair work will be perfomed tomorrow at the show!

 highlife, ill bring the wire to make your IC... and all teh tools

 my amp will be there too see you then!


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That sucks, Aaron. Did you try seeing if you could fly into ATL and take catch a flight to FLL from there?

 EDIT: Even JetBlue is full?_

 

I tried every airline. Jet Blue's earliest flight was at 12:40 pm and all other flights going to FLL made 2 or 3 stops and then left early on Sunday (Sunday night is a busy time going from Florida to NY). 

 Get this...United had a flight for $439 that went to Dulles, then Charlottesville, then *San Juan *and then FLL. Total flight time was 13 hours and 10 minutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 No matter what, I would have beeen to the meet towards the end with prices betwenn $900-$1200. 

 To think that I made these reservations 1 1/2 months ago.

 I'm taking this hard (not like a man, so to speak). It's now 42 degrees here and the apartment heat is having a hard time catching up from a 70 degree day yesterday.

 I spoke to Wayne while he was in Tallahassee and he told me Ray made it. It amazes me that a guy who left from where the snowstorm was, made it albeit 9 hours late and we have perfect weather between here and Florida and they couldn't get enough planes back to NY because of the storms.

 Did Tyll and Mikhail make it?


----------



## tyrion

I'm pretty sure that Mikhail decided not to come (at least as of when Voltron last spoke to him yesterday) and no one has heard from Tyll.


----------



## rsaavedra

Guys have a great time, and remember post pics and impressions soon!!!


----------



## Wmcmanus

I got out of the Midwest just in time. I'm here and ready to head for the meet, although I'm feeling like a pile of turds because I pulled an all nighter driving. I'll be there by about 11 or 11:30.


----------



## Dominat0r

if anyone gets lost or needs help getting to the hotel...you can call me on my cell. This is a local number, so call from any payphone. 954-xxx-xxxx, my name is Dom (Dominic). Just tell me who you are and you need help getting to Amerisuites. 

 The hotel should be (if i read correctly) on the SE side of Broward and Pine Island, right next to J. Alexanders.

 See you guys in like 20mins


----------

